# New Jersey Weather 2010-11



## forestfireguy

So guys whats up with the winter long range forecast?? And while we're at it whats the story with this hurricane coming up the coast.


----------



## My76f250

Yea man im sayin the same thing...Im in the process of adding pro plus wings to my 8 1/2' western conventional..and building my own heavy duty power angle back plow.....i wanna use this stuff this year


----------



## the new boss 92

2 people from jersey that it? this might be a fun weather thread this year for yall!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, I quess we will soon see. I'm outside of Atlantic City but closer to Ocean City. And that's way below the snow belt. We get hammered hard if we get a good Nor'easter and if the ocean/air temps are just right, other wise we get rain and sleet. Last winter was profitable. So hoping for another good storm.


----------



## gman2310

cant wait, its nice and cool out now. Dont need anything crazy like last year, but a bunch of small storms and ice.


----------



## forestfireguy

The crazier the better for me..............


----------



## iceyman

the new boss 92;1074275 said:


> 2 people from jersey that it? this might be a fun weather thread this year for yall!


go back to where u came from


----------



## FLC2004

I hope we get hit hard like last year with snowfall amounts. They're saying its supposed to be more fridged this winter so we should be seeing lots of ice storms payup


----------



## forestfireguy

The more ICE the merrier, the best money is in salt, Jon, did you get that salt info I sent?


----------



## FLC2004

forestfireguy;1077733 said:


> The more ICE the merrier, the best money is in salt, Jon, did you get that salt info I sent?


Yes sir, i appreciate it


----------



## srl28

Thinking the same, more salt events. My one supplier fell thru, anyone have any good salt suppliers or contacts please let me know.


----------



## gman2310

I used Dave from Snow Fighter Supply. He is based in Michigan i believe but was shipping salt up from Del. He was the cheapest i found and fast delivery.


----------



## bad69bird

gman2310;1080174 said:


> I used Dave from Snow Fighter Supply. He is based in Michigan i believe but was shipping salt up from Del. He was the cheapest i found and fast delivery.


Where at in Delaware?


----------



## gman2310

not sure of the place where he was having it shipped from. i can get you his # though


----------



## srl28

Please do, and if you have a price, website, ph number, any info


----------



## njsnowremoval

does any one here know where i can buy Bulk salt by the bag? or bulk sal in General? Thanks Hunter.


----------



## bad69bird

gman2310;1080359 said:


> not sure of the place where he was having it shipped from. i can get you his # though


Yes please.


----------



## tls22

hey guys.....welcome back. What a crazy winter last year.....doubt we see that for a while....My forcast for jersey is 20-25 inches.....alot of sloppy sleet/ice storms...I think we get 2-3 plowable events in december. Im on my own this year with my father.......so it should be fun...looking foward to it.


----------



## tjlands

gman2310;1080174 said:


> I used Dave from Snow Fighter Supply. He is based in Michigan i believe but was shipping salt up from Del. He was the cheapest i found and fast delivery.


He is based in MI? Post his number or email me thanks


----------



## iceyman

tls22;1082625 said:


> hey guys.....welcome back. What a crazy winter last year.....doubt we see that for a while....My forcast for jersey is 20-25 inches.....alot of sloppy sleet/ice storms...I think we get 2-3 plowable events in december. Im on my own this year with my father.......so it should be fun...looking foward to it.


ill take 3 good events for the year...espec with our workload that just keeps goin up... hopefully my truck makes it through


----------



## tls22

iceyman;1084016 said:


> ill take 3 good events for the year...espec with our workload that just keeps goin up... hopefully my truck makes it through


You doing all those drives?


----------



## s&mll

When is the pre winter beer night?


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Well Ive been in 3 snow meetings so far, I guess winter is upon us so welcome back everyone!!


----------



## njsnowremoval

hey guys i was wondering if any body started like i am. im 16 and ive been doing 5 houses consistantly in my neiberhood. i do ussually get more as i walk to the cliants but there not the same every event. I am in the prosses of starting up a landscapeing/ plowing company and am hopeing to make the good money this year i did last year. Lets hope for lots of snow and now complaining clients. 
Hunter


----------



## iceyman

tls22;1084230 said:


> You doing all those drives?


Hope so .. Tryn to make a deal with bossman.. Ur on ur own eh?


----------



## FLC2004

njsnowremoval;1087566 said:


> hey guys i was wondering if any body started like i am. im 16 and ive been doing 5 houses consistantly in my neiberhood. i do ussually get more as i walk to the cliants but there not the same every event. I am in the prosses of starting up a landscapeing/ plowing company and am hopeing to make the good money this year i did last year. Lets hope for lots of snow and now complaining clients.
> Hunter


Lets all pray for lots of snow again this year payup


----------



## iceyman

njsnowremoval;1087566 said:


> hey guys i was wondering if any body started like i am. im 16 and ive been doing 5 houses consistantly in my neiberhood. i do ussually get more as i walk to the cliants but there not the same every event. I am in the prosses of starting up a landscapeing/ plowing company and am hopeing to make the good money this year i did last year. Lets hope for lots of snow and now complaining clients.
> Hunter


I was 12 going round with snowblowers making some extra cash. Ahh the good ole days.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Ive been doining it since i was around 12 or 13 i use a big blower and a shovel. i get my license in march and hope to get a truck and plow to keep things going. do any of you guys do drive ways? If so do you just put the snow across the street or do you pile it and then use the snow bloer to put it on the lawn. this is assumig they have a garage that they use. Thanks. 
Hunter


----------



## iceyman

njsnowremoval;1087777 said:


> Ive been doining it since i was around 12 or 13 i use a big blower and a shovel. i get my license in march and hope to get a truck and plow to keep things going. do any of you guys do drive ways? If so do you just put the snow across the street or do you pile it and then use the snow bloer to put it on the lawn. this is assumig they have a garage that they use. Thanks.
> Hunter


I push it into the street then angle the blade and push it all to the curb


----------



## forestfireguy

iceyman;1087792 said:


> I push it into the street then angle the blade and push it all to the curb


Thats really all you can do, can't imagine the time it would take to plow out to the street and then blow up onto the lawn.......They'd never want to pay for the time. Besides where I plowed growing up doing driveways the cops didn't ever bug you for pushing into the road as long as you cleaned it up.

I also did my time pushing the 524 Toro 2 stage up and down the neighborhood streets, funny, despite trying nobody was really interested in having us do it every storm, some let us do it most of the time, but nobody wanted a steady service.


----------



## njsnowremoval

I actually started with a few cliants who were always hit or miss, my first steady cliant was actually my teacher who on top of getting paid gave me extra credit. she lived aroung the corner and from then i got 4 more steadys in the first year of snow bloweing for her. i use a 2 stage toro snow blower blower anf snow bear shovel. ive always worked on an honer code and the steady one pay by mail. my prices are ussually un regulated and we go back and fourth untill we agree on a price. im trying to figure out a price systam that goes like this. 1-3" = $x above 3" it is $x per inch. what do you guys thing or do you have any suggestions? thanks
hunter.


----------



## forestfireguy

We use 0-3.9, 4-7.9, 8-11.9, then 12 & Over is Per Inch.


----------



## njsnowremoval

that seems to be an efective way but our cliants would get to comfused.


----------



## iceyman

njsnowremoval;1088195 said:


> that seems to be an efective way but our cliants would get to comfused.


i think your teacher should be fired. you spell like i do on a friday night at about 3 am. lol


----------



## forestfireguy

People are smarter than you think!! But I agree with Icey, ur splelign nist yrev ogod.......


----------



## njsnowremoval

My spelling is usually fine. i had been up for 24hrs doing a project so i was very tired. LMFAO any way thanks for the input.


----------



## tls22

Its cold out.....


----------



## gkm

think it needs to be a little colder out???but we are getting there


----------



## FLC2004

Tell me about it. We took more snow equipment out of storage today and started washing plows and making our annual to-do-lists as far as getting ready and we were in t-shirts with the sun beating down on us, lol. I wish it would get cold already...


----------



## tjlands

I would be happy not to see a flake or an ice patch till Jan


----------



## FLC2004

tjlands;1090499 said:


> I would be happy not to see a flake or an ice patch till Jan


 What????????


----------



## to_buy

*New Jersey snow*

I work for New Jersey Transit and Snow time is Overtime. Whats the Farmers Almanac saying?


----------



## blk90s13

tjlands;1090499 said:


> I would be happy not to see a flake or an ice patch till Jan


I have to disagree with you I want a storm in Nov and it better be a good one too


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;1090499 said:


> I would be happy not to see a flake or an ice patch till Jan


still traumatized from last year?? lmao


----------



## forestfireguy

tjlands;1090499 said:


> I would be happy not to see a flake or an ice patch till Jan


Tim was drunk when he posted this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjlands

Just a combination- Busiest year ever, leaves are still green- mostly- still cutting everybody every week, some big landscape jobs for Nov.
And Still bidding new snow accounts- still getting calls everyday- bidding high and getting them, crazy year.
Just yesterday got a call about a local guy with about a dozen local accounts that went under.

And to top it all Came down with Pneumonia last week so couldnt talk on the phone for days.

Anybody have an 8ft pusher they dont need? Need another one and dont want to pay for a new one.


----------



## ford550

Geez Tim, easy on the request for not seeing snow. Early December would be fine with me.


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

My guy with the pull back box in Minnesota or Wisconsin is still around, last I spoke to him, he still had leftovers.......

Prices were really good last year, we picked ours up for I think about 1100 bucks. 

Ed


----------



## njsnowremoval

Pneumonia is no joke, my dad had it last year this time and it was not good.


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1093036 said:


> Tim,
> 
> My guy with the pull back box in Minnesota or Wisconsin is still around, last I spoke to him, he still had leftovers.......
> 
> Prices were really good last year, we picked ours up for I think about 1100 bucks.
> 
> Ed


I called them and they never got back to me, beleive me I tried


----------



## tjlands

njsnowremoval;1093140 said:


> Pneumonia is no joke, my dad had it last year this time and it was not good.


Definately, first time in probably 10 years + that I was laid up. I knew I was in trouble last week when I couldnt even blow my nose.


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

I'll shoot him an email and let you know.......


----------



## tls22

Leaves really killing me now on lawn days...one more week....and fall clean-up prices start


----------



## FLC2004

tls22;1093668 said:


> Leaves really killing me now on lawn days...one more week....and fall clean-up prices start


It sucks when your picking up so many leaves and charging for cuts. We only use walkers so it definately helps. November 1st no matter what, we're starting clean-ups.


----------



## tls22

FLC2004;1093735 said:


> It sucks when your picking up so many leaves and charging for cuts. We only use walkers so it definately helps. November 1st no matter what, we're starting clean-ups.


Agree 100%.....last week of cuts next week...then clean-ups for people that want them....or more money for weekly cuts if needed


----------



## iceyman

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ford550

heavy frost coming for tonight.......................


----------



## highlander316

snow will be flying soon. Gotta buy another salt spreader and truck.


----------



## tjlands

iceyman;1092303 said:


> still traumatized from last year?? lmao


Not really, its just that most commercial properties in NJ(central-south) are not made for winters like last year, they are not snow friendly. For that reason there is a lot of crazy stuff going on this year including many sites looking to go seasonal, many sites with no coverage and some mgt companies begging for us to cover them. In the long term this will help me as we were able to increase our snow accounts and at the same time shrink our coverage area. Which of course means more money and less headaches. 
I remember many years that we didnt have to plow until after new-years, thats what Im wishing for. After that bring it on...

Looking at some of the pictures from last years record snows in central nj 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99807
post #13, I remember taking those pictures wishing it would stop snowing


----------



## tls22

tjlands;1095904 said:


> Not really, its just that most commercial properties in NJ(central-south) are not made for winters like last year, they are not snow friendly. For that reason there is a lot of crazy stuff going on this year including many sites looking to go seasonal, many sites with no coverage and some mgt companies begging for us to cover them. In the long term this will help me as we were able to increase our snow accounts and at the same time shrink our coverage area. Which of course means more money and less headaches.
> I remember many years that we didnt have to plow until after new-years, thats what Im wishing for. After that bring it on...
> 
> Looking at some of the pictures from last years record snows in central nj
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99807
> post #13, I remember taking those pictures wishing it would stop snowing


Seasonal is not a bad idea this winter,,,,as i think many of us will have trouble matching our 2-10-10 totals for this season


----------



## iceyman

its hot out


----------



## ford550

seasonal is probably good this year as I think we will be lucky to see half of last season at best. And yes it is hot out.


----------



## STEVE F 350

Originally Posted by tjlands 
I would be happy not to see a flake or an ice patch till Jan



iceyman;1092303 said:


> still traumatized from last year?? lmao


He's getting old ..


----------



## C.Solan

this years looking bad
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2


----------



## blk90s13

C.Solan;1099677 said:


> this years looking bad
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2


..................................:laughing:


----------



## C.Solan

don't laugh. bad as in NO SNOW


----------



## tjlands

This forecast actually says "avg" which is better than below avg. Doesnt say no snow at all.


----------



## plowin4u

Good evening everyone, still getting ready for the season, ordering my parts and getting my stuff serviced.


----------



## iceyman

cold is back


----------



## FLC2004

I can't believe how cold it is tonight...


----------



## blk90s13

iceyman;1102424 said:


> cold is back


White will be next


----------



## DirtyJerzey

FLC2004;1102840 said:


> I can't believe how cold it is tonight...


warm temps will be back by thursday


----------



## tls22

Not going to get out of the 40's on saturday...thursday looks to stay in the 50's.....storm going east of us...winter coming


----------



## iceyman

last thursday will be the last day in the 70's for awhile..i gota find my jacket


----------



## ppandr

Snow before January is a bonus in my mind.
Never plan on it, never disappionted............until Jan. 2nd.

Finally have gotten both commercials to go seasonal, but now am feeling even more torn with 80 plus drives I usually have.


----------



## FLC2004

Its too bad it wasn't a little bit colder so all this rain could freeze...payup


----------



## highlander316

getting ready here. Just picked up a SaltDogg SHPE2000 today.


----------



## iceyman

nice spreader


----------



## creativedesigns

It sure is quiet here compared to the Five-Star Canadian weather thread! :whistling:


----------



## tls22

Nice V box highlander.....

selling my plow guys....here is the link.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1108392#post1108392


----------



## highlander316

thanks guys!

What plow are you replacing yours with Tim?


----------



## tls22

highlander316;1108571 said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> What plow are you replacing yours with Tim?


Going xv my friend


----------



## cet

tls22;1108636 said:


> Going xv my friend


Your going to be real happy with that choice.


----------



## tls22

cet;1108661 said:


> Your going to be real happy with that choice.


Thanks cet..many have said that to me.....you have one right? hows the weight?


----------



## tls22

Had sleet here for a little bit


----------



## highlander316

yea we had it too. I was like wtf is this lol? Saw a PennDot truck on the road today with it's plow on. We worked half day, but the wind was to ridiculous with clean-ups.


----------



## forestfireguy

Snained on and off for a couple hours today.


----------



## gman2310

so what are the predictions for the first plowable event. anyone this anything before december?


----------



## tjlands

gman2310;1109284 said:


> so what are the predictions for the first plowable event. anyone this anything before december?


Still rooting for January


----------



## tls22

highlander316;1109251 said:


> yea we had it too. I was like wtf is this lol? Saw a PennDot truck on the road today with it's plow on. We worked half day, but the wind was to ridiculous with clean-ups.


Had snow/sleet for a bit....winter coming. Did not attempt to work today, to crappy out. Im ready to start thinking snow


----------



## cet

tls22;1108713 said:


> Thanks cet..many have said that to me.....you have one right? hows the weight?


I just got a 9'2" poly. Haven't used it yet. Put timbrens in and turned the torsion bars 4 turns. I bought a poly with smart locks and a deflector.


----------



## forestfireguy

tls22;1109095 said:


> Had sleet here for a little bit


PISS OFF TIM........

You still feeling under the weather or are you drunk???

January, are you INSANE???????


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1109644 said:


> PISS OFF TIM........
> 
> You still feeling under the weather or are you drunk???
> 
> January, are you INSANE???????


You guys in north jersey are on a different playing field from us down here in the deep 
south.

By the way I am 100% Irish so I am always Drunk


----------



## bronco91

Hey guy i know this about snow decussion. but my fire department is doing atoys for tots drive and want to know if u guys in norther nj could help us out here all the info.
Bottoms Up Benefit for the Hawthorne FD Toys for Tots Program
November 19 · 9:30pm - 11:30pm 


Location Shortways Tavern
Goffle Road
Hawthorne, NJ 


More Info Bottoms Up will be playing a benefit show to collect toys for the Hawthorne Fire Department's Toys for Tots program.Show starts at 9:30. Donation is one unwrapped toy Come out and help us kick off the Holiday Season and make the holidays a little brighter for some families in need.


----------



## forestfireguy

Bronco,

Do you guys have a flyer for this event? We are right around the corner in Midland Park, and have a pretty large company with people who like to give to a good cause.

Ed


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

Being Irish myself I'm glad you're taking your heritage seriously.......LOL.

I really don't drink anymore, it hurts too much in my old age!!

And I know it's different up here, but dude if put the kabosh on winter with all this no snow crap, I'll have to come to south Jersey to lawns.


----------



## bronco91

forestfireguy;1110414 said:


> Bronco,
> 
> Do you guys have a flyer for this event? We are right around the corner in Midland Park, and have a pretty large company with people who like to give to a good cause.
> 
> Ed


No we don't. This was a last min thing but if go to face book and type Bottoms up all the info will be their. Hope to see u guys their. It going to be a great time and all the help we can get to make the young kids x-mass brighter will be great.


----------



## tjlands

My brother bought a snow blower. 

Sorta sending me a polite message that family should be done quicker...
especially since he knows I own 15 of them

Totally aginst my business plan that says family is last...lol

If it doesnt snow its his fault


----------



## bronco91

forestfireguy;1110414 said:


> Bronco,
> 
> Do you guys have a flyer for this event? We are right around the corner in Midland Park, and have a pretty large company with people who like to give to a good cause.
> 
> Ed


Hey I just remember that it is up on our website. The website is www.hawthornefire.org.


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim........

I'll still blame you.

Family's last? What if he's got cold beer, shoulda told him to buy a case to keep on hand woulda been cheaper than the snow blower.......LOL

Not that I advise drinking and plowing.......


----------



## tls22

cet;1109462 said:


> I just got a 9'2" poly. Haven't used it yet. Put timbrens in and turned the torsion bars 4 turns. I bought a poly with smart locks and a deflector.


Congrats cet....lets me know how it goes


----------



## gman2310

anyone here use peladow? looking to buy this


----------



## tls22

gman2310;1111415 said:


> anyone here use peladow? looking to buy this


Yes all last year....expensive stuff....works excellent......use gloves the stuff will eat anything away


----------



## bronco91

forestfireguy;1110414 said:


> Bronco,
> 
> Do you guys have a flyer for this event? We are right around the corner in Midland Park, and have a pretty large company with people who like to give to a good cause.
> 
> Ed


Hey just found out tonight that we do have some flyers if u want me to get u one just let me know.


----------



## bronco91

Hey I just wondering what u thought on curtis snowplows or meyer snow plows.witch on it better I like them both but I just want a second input


----------



## tls22

bronco91;1113003 said:


> Hey I just wondering what u thought on curtis snowplows or meyer snow plows.witch on it better I like them both but I just want a second input


No nothing about curtis.....Meyers have there problems.....but you can get parts anywhere for them.....


----------



## plowin4u

Meyer plow's are the way to go, easily maintain them, works great.


----------



## gkm

Curtis is good plow ...put getting parts can be tough


----------



## bronco91

gkm;1114902 said:


> Curtis is good plow ...put getting parts can be tough


Well it won't be for me I have a crutis dealer in my town


----------



## tls22

bronco91;1114971 said:


> Well it won't be for me I have a crutis dealer in my town


Hows his hours during a storm? If convenient, i would get a curtis


----------



## FLC2004

bronco91;1114971 said:


> Well it won't be for me I have a crutis dealer in my town


Go to traffic/safety in Mahway and buy a western. Talk to Kevin...


----------



## FLC2004

bronco91;1110326 said:


> Hey guy i know this about snow decussion. but my fire department is doing atoys for tots drive and want to know if u guys in norther nj could help us out here all the info.
> Bottoms Up Benefit for the Hawthorne FD Toys for Tots Program
> November 19 · 9:30pm - 11:30pm
> 
> Location Shortways Tavern
> Goffle Road
> Hawthorne, NJ
> 
> More Info Bottoms Up will be playing a benefit show to collect toys for the Hawthorne Fire Department's Toys for Tots program.Show starts at 9:30. Donation is one unwrapped toy Come out and help us kick off the Holiday Season and make the holidays a little brighter for some families in need.


Thats awesome you guys do the toys for tots. I may be attending friday night depending how work goes this week. My uncle and grandfather belong to Wayne Preakness Co. 4 and every year my uncle, who is also the Wayne fire inspector goes to local businesses and gets truck loads of donations from toys r us, jc penney etc. and we bring them around to all the local hospitals for children spending christmas in the hospital. Last year jc penney donated a few hundred 2009 mickey mouse x-mas snow globes that we gave out to all the doctors, nurses and staff that were stuck working on christmas. Nice to see there are still some of us left...


----------



## bronco91

FLC2004;1115015 said:


> Go to traffic/safety in Mahway and buy a western. Talk to Kevin...


 No I will go right in wyckoff to K&Z auto repair the guy their do good work.and They have fisher western meyers and curtis. Their I have a good choice of what I want to get. And anyway traffic/safety is high way robber I have delt with them befor and I buy something from them and find out later that they are a lot expensive.


----------



## bronco91

FLC2004;1115027 said:


> Thats awesome you guys do the toys for tots. I may be attending friday night depending how work goes this week. My uncle and grandfather belong to Wayne Preakness Co. 4 and every year my uncle, who is also the Wayne fire inspector goes to local businesses and gets truck loads of donations from toys r us, jc penney etc. and we bring them around to all the local hospitals for children spending christmas in the hospital. Last year jc penney donated a few hundred 2009 mickey mouse x-mas snow globes that we gave out to all the doctors, nurses and staff that were stuck working on christmas. Nice to see there are still some of us left...


Thanks man I hop u can make it I will be their


----------



## bronco91

forestfireguy;1110414 said:


> Bronco,
> 
> Do you guys have a flyer for this event? We are right around the corner in Midland Park, and have a pretty large company with people who like to give to a good cause.
> 
> Ed


hey if u wanti havefleyer for let me know if u want me to drop it off to u or meet me some were


----------



## forestfireguy

I'm in tomorrow PM me a cell #


----------



## bronco91

tls22;1114986 said:


> Hows his hours during a storm? If convenient, i would get a curtis


In know they do a lot of plowing around their shop. When I went down last during the night I went their and they had on of their cell phone number up on the door and I called it and they were their in like 5min I ask them why they don't stay open during the storm and they said that it not worth staying the hold time it just easier this and they are that far away at any time from their shop. But they are great guy and they do great work


----------



## bronco91

Hey guy just want to remind u that tomorrow night is my fire department toys for tots drive. Here the info and if u want to know who I am I will be wearing a rescue five t-shirt and black hat with meyers writen on it in yellow. Bottoms Up Benefit for the Hawthorne FD Toys for Tots ProgramNovember 19 · 9:30pm - 11:30pm Location Shortways TavernGoffle RoadHawthorne, NJ More Info Bottoms Up will be playing a benefit show to collect toys for the Hawthorne Fire Department's Toys for Tots program.Show starts at 9:30. Donation is one unwrapped toy Come out and help us kick off the Holiday Season and make the holidays a little brighter for some families in need. 
I hope to meet some of u guys their.


----------



## bronco91

TL22. The shop name is K&Z auto repair and the are in wyckoff the are great group of guys in their. I call it one stop shopping. Because u can go in their and get price fisher, western, meyers, and curtis plows and slater, torwel salter, and warning light for soundoff signals and whelen. U guys should give them a try.


----------



## bronco91

Hey I hope to see some of u guy their tonight at shortways bar in hawthorne for my fire house toys for tot drive.


----------



## JPMAKO

bronco91;1120792 said:


> Hey I hope to see some of u guy their tonight at shortways bar in hawthorne for my fire house toys for tot drive.


Hey,
Sorry that I could not attend. I wish I knew a little sooner as I would have posted it at my Firehouse, the owner of Shortway's is a friend of a member of my Fire Dept.
I have riden up to Bear Mountain with him a few times for the car shows on our Motorcycles.

Now back to the weather:
I have some research to do over the next week or so and then I will post my "Winter Outlook". As of right now it looks like a fairly cold winter and about average precip for our area. I will release more details in the coming weeks.

Jason


----------



## SnowJersey

It was warm out today!! curious when the temp is gonna drop and hopefully the snow will follow


----------



## bronco91

That what we are all hoping for is the snow to start falling snow. I did here that was suppose to get cold this weekend


----------



## forestfireguy

NOAA says maybe wintry mix on turkey day.......


----------



## FLC2004

forestfireguy;1124250 said:


> NOAA says maybe wintry mix on turkey day.......


Wouldn't it be nice snowing that early this year payup


----------



## SnowJersey

FLC2004;1124360 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice snowing that early this year payup


hells yeah it would


----------



## bronco91

FLC2004;1124360 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice snowing that early this year payup


It would be great


----------



## highlander316

anybody think it'll happen thou? I remember getting snow two days before Thanksgiving in 2002. Nothing serious, but I know lots were covered (melted next morning instantly). Don't really want to put the salters in tomorrow just yet lol.


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1124250 said:


> NOAA says maybe wintry mix on turkey day.......


:laughing:


----------



## tls22

Have a happy thanksgiving guys and to your familys as well......dont worry it will snow, but after i get my fall clean-ups done...


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1124811 said:


> Have a happy thanksgiving guys and to your familys as well......dont worry it will snow, but after i get my fall clean-ups done...


Yeah another 3-4 weeks would be good


----------



## bronco91

Happy thanksgive to you all


----------



## FLC2004

Hey Guys, just wanted to wish everyone and thier family a safe and happy thanksgiving. Hope your all ready for the snow cause its getting alot colder here in Wayne and it shouldn't be long now...


----------



## MileHigh

happy turkey day NJ!!


----------



## tls22

Its snowinggggggggggggggg:bluebounc


----------



## shovelracer

Its been coming down here for 2 hours, but its just barely sticking to the plants.


----------



## bronco91

It snowing in bergen county thank god


----------



## ford550

It snowed this morning here. Had about 1" on the non-paved surfaces. It started sticking before changing over, it was close. Very nice start to a "warm winter". If this is what that means, then this should be a great year.


----------



## tjlands

Theres a Big East coast storm on the maps this morning for Dec-8-9.
Just a little FYI

Just for all you guys that want Some early snow....

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42168/talk-of-a-northeast-snowstorm-1.asp


----------



## aperfcrcle

tjlands;1130698 said:


> Theres a Big East coast storm on the maps this morning for Dec-8-9.
> Just a little FYI
> 
> Just for all you guys that want Some early snow....
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42168/talk-of-a-northeast-snowstorm-1.asp


I will believe it when I see it! hah


----------



## bronco91

I'm the same way but I know for the pass couple of years we have got snow around the 5 and the only reason it my sister birthday and I haven't been around for her birthday party in a couple of years


----------



## ppandr

December 5th, I believe in the last 7-8 years we have had plowable event on 4. The models don't agree yet but the temps will be well below normal so anything that falls will be frozen. Figures, out of all my equipment, nothing has been hooked up yet let alone I need a new gas tank in one Jeep, other Jeep won't start, 4th gear in my Int. is kicking out, and on top of it all I coach (offensive coordinator) a 7-8 grade football team that is in the state playoff...the game is Dec. 5th in Jersey City. I could get 6" here in Hunterdon and nothing there......FML


----------



## bad69bird

aperfcrcle;1131062 said:


> I will believe it when I see it! hah


LOL! MeE too!

Accuweather's Henry Margusity said this morning that it looks like it's not gonna happen.:realmad:


----------



## iceyman

were gonna get hit soon


----------



## SnowJersey

iceyman;1132027 said:


> were gonna get hit soon


I hope So!!! :redbounce


----------



## FLC2004

Three more days of cleanups and then it's over...thank god!!!


----------



## tjlands

Bradford Pears are just falling, we have 3 weeks min probably more.


----------



## gman2310

As warm as its been I don't even know if anything would even stick. In the process of getting a new plow and I am holding off. If I buy now it definitely wont snow


----------



## bad69bird

iceyman;1084016 said:


> ill take 3 good events for the year...espec with our workload that just keeps goin up... hopefully my truck makes it through


That will work for me!payup


----------



## iceyman

That was intense today.. I think it wouldve been 3 feet if it was snow lol


----------



## bad69bird

Oh yeah! As I was driving, I couldn't see in front of me because the rain was coming down so hard that it was resembling last winter's fury but with rain.


----------



## ford550

After today all the leaves should be down. Should finish clean/ups this week. Switchin' everything over the weekend.
It's coming...........................................................


----------



## tls22

3 more days and im done......Have 2 lawnmowers left to winterise, after that game on. The fisher xv goes on my truck tomorrow. After todays wind, the only thing left hanging on the trees is xmass lights.


----------



## gman2310

Anyone interested in a pallet or two of pelladow calcium. 56 bags a pallet @ 12.50 BAG picked up in toms river. I bought a truckload and have 2 left


----------



## SDP Hauling

im rdy


----------



## tls22

SDP Hauling;1135026 said:


> im rdy


Very niceThumbs Up


----------



## bad69bird

tls22;1135032 said:


> Very niceThumbs Up


X2!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## highlander316

bad69bird;1135219 said:


> X2!!!Thumbs Up


X3!!!Thumbs Up lol

almost done here with clean-ups/misc work. Probably middle of next week. Behind cuz was sick: the downfall of not having multiple crews. One truck is 100% ready to go if need be, the other is 75%. Snowblowers.... ehhh I dunno lol


----------



## cj7plowing

putting everything on tomorrow to make sure everything is in working order. Looks like something in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## tls22




----------



## highlander316

looking good Tim! Gonna get a spreader?


----------



## tls22

highlander316;1135824 said:


> looking good Tim! Gonna get a spreader?


Thanks. No i think i will hold off.....and just go with the one on my fathers dump....Perhaps if we have a real good winter, i will get one next year.


----------



## ppandr

Looks like pattern gets interesting mid moth and beyond......payup


----------



## bad69bird

Thanks for teasing us! Details son we need details! LOL


----------



## ford550

Looking good for the middle of the month. Need the NAO to tank and blocking to occur and the middle of the month is going to be payuppayuppayup


----------



## highlander316

^^^ are you thinking one big storm? Or multiple little storms?


----------



## tjlands

Three weeks ago they said snow around 1st---not even close
Two weeks ago they where talking about a storm around the 3rd -any snow today? Anyone?
Last week they said 5th- looking like sunny on Sunday.

Now they are talking 13-15 ish

Thinkin they need a better Dart Board


----------



## ford550

Snow's a coming.....................stay tuned


----------



## bad69bird

Don't tease us! LOL Details please!


----------



## tls22

Snowing pretty good here today......dusting on pretty much everything, dont know how long its going to last


----------



## SnowJersey

tls22;1140634 said:


> Snowing pretty good here today......dusting on pretty much everything, dont know how long its going to last


saw on the news this morning it said flurries possible for the next 3 days,

don't see any 18" storms in the near future


----------



## ppandr

Nor do I want any 18" storms. If the temps stay cold enough this weekend we'll be pushing here.


----------



## SnowJersey

ppandr;1140992 said:


> Nor do I want any 18" storms. If the temps stay cold enough this weekend we'll be pushing here.


i'll take an 18" storm anyday. Thumbs Up


----------



## FLC2004

SnowJersey;1141037 said:


> i'll take an 18" storm anyday. Thumbs Up


Thumbs Up


----------



## ford550

> i'll take an 18" storm anyday.


x3.............


----------



## ppandr

Oh OK sorry. Just saying I'd rather have (3) 6" storm over one 18", that my friends is payuppayuppayup


----------



## tjlands

ppandr;1141337 said:


> Oh OK sorry. Just saying I'd rather have (3) 6" storm over one 18", that my friends is payuppayuppayup


I am with you :salute:

And another thing, dont count on any snow for next weekend, looks like 50's for highs Sun, Mon, 
Thats my official Call


----------



## highlander316

coming down good today, slippery in a few areas.

I agree, I'd rather have a few small storms than the big ones. Mostly just cuz of the hours. Money wise, no real difference to me until we get over 12"+.


----------



## forestfireguy

Cargill and Volvo Rents are our best prices this season, anyone who needs phone numbers please PM, I also have local guy who is matching my Cargill number.

Where's 550, he ussually puts out a decent forecast by now............


----------



## highlander316

anybody thinking they'll be going out tonight?


----------



## SnowJersey

highlander316;1141631 said:


> anybody thinking they'll be going out tonight?


not at the shore


----------



## tls22

If its 24 or 6 idc....i want to plow. You are not guarantee anything in this state, so i will take snow all day and everyday. We all would love for snow to work around our schedule, but you dont truly love it if you dont want it everyday from Dec 1st-april 1st


----------



## forestfireguy

tls22;1142024 said:


> if its 24 or 6 idc....i want to plow. You are not guarantee anything in this state, so i will take snow all day and everyday. We all would love for snow to work around our schedule, but you dont truly love it if you dont want it everyday from dec 1st-april 1st


i agree..........


----------



## highlander316

nothing happened here.

Although, we must have had accumulation or ice the end of last week? I didn't see it. But I saw salt all over the local Walmart Saturday morning and another industrial park out in Btown.


----------



## iceyman

Anything but all rain!


----------



## FLC2004

tls22;1142024 said:


> If its 24 or 6 idc....i want to plow. You are not guarantee anything in this state, so i will take snow all day and everyday. We all would love for snow to work around our schedule, but you dont truly love it if you dont want it everyday from Dec 1st-april 1st


Call me crazy, but i love making tons of money...I'll take whatever snow we can get!!! Every single day from dec. - apr. would work for me too Thumbs Up


----------



## ford550

rain rain go away come back april 1st................
not looking good for this weekends storm. I have a feeling this is going to be one of those years :crying:


----------



## iceyman

I shud head north and go skiing


----------



## herb1001

Anyone seeing snow for next Thursday?


----------



## bad69bird

Looks like we are getting hosed on this one boys!:realmad:


----------



## tjlands

herb1001;1143693 said:


> Anyone seeing snow for next Thursday?


Some of the models have us with snow 15-16th, For what its worth none of the models have 
done well this year outside of 5 days. With it showing snow now for that time frame we will probably get sun and 45 deg as the storms pass to our west as this one will do on Sun.

I did call 50s for sunday when they were saying maybe snow. Now it looks as if 60 is not out of the question 

It is a typical La Nina year so far.


----------



## tls22

tjlands;1144325 said:


> Some of the models have us with snow 15-16th, For what its worth none of the models have
> done well this year outside of 5 days. With it showing snow now for that time frame we will probably get sun and 45 deg as the storms pass to our west as this one will do on Sun.
> 
> I did call 50s for sunday when they were saying maybe snow. Now it looks as if 60 is not out of the question
> 
> It is a typical La Nina year so far.


So you beat the models on a 7-10 day forcast i would not proclaim urself great. This is def not a typical La nina right now....we have had very strong blocking to our north that has kept us very cold since the start of december, Places in florida got down to the 20's last night and look to get colder next week. La ninas usally have se ridges, which is not exsistent right now. The ridge would keeps temps on the east coast above normals. For this storm it just so happens the block weakens and the nao is quickly going positive. Im not ready to say this storm is 100% rain just yet. Come next week we will be lucky to get out of the 20's and low teens for lows...not ur typical la nina........a 7-10 day forcast is never accurate on a model, i just dont understand where you get off saying ur great.


----------



## ppandr

Ouch..........


----------



## tjlands

tls22;1144356 said:


> So you beat the models on a 7-10 day forcast i would not proclaim urself great. This is def not a typical La nina right now....we have had very strong blocking to our north that has kept us very cold since the start of december, Places in florida got down to the 20's last night and look to get colder next week. La ninas usally have se ridges, which is not exsistent right now. The ridge would keeps temps on the east coast above normals. For this storm it just so happens the block weakens and the nao is quickly going positive. Im not ready to say this storm is 100% rain just yet. Come next week we will be lucky to get out of the 20's and low teens for lows...not ur typical la nina........a 7-10 day forcast is never accurate on a model, i just dont understand where you get off saying ur great.


Dont get you panties in a wad,

I am just talking storms, and storm tracks not overall temps, and yes 100% rain this weekend.
I dont care how cold it gets, if it doesn't snow it is useless cold air.

La Nina often features drier than normal conditions in the Southwest in late summer through the winter. The Pacific Northwest is more likely to be wetter than normal in the late fall and early winter with the presence of a well-established La Nina. Just like it is so far this year,.... so we look at it differently,

As far as me Great? dont know where you got that from, but OK Im Great.:waving:


----------



## tls22

tjlands;1144402 said:


> Dont get you panties in a wad,
> 
> I am just talking storms, and storm tracks not overall temps, and yes 100% rain this weekend.
> I dont care how cold it gets, if it doesn't snow it is useless cold air.
> 
> La Nina often features drier than normal conditions in the Southwest in late summer through the winter. The Pacific Northwest is more likely to be wetter than normal in the late fall and early winter with the presence of a well-established La Nina. Just like it is so far this year,.... so we look at it differently,
> 
> As far as me Great? dont know where you got that from, but OK Im Great.:waving:


You said how the models have been horrible outside of 5 days this year....when has a weather model been accurate outside 5 days, thats basically fantasy range. Thanks for reading to me what the farmers almanac says about a typical la nina in the southwest........very insightful. A typical La Nina in our backyards would have us warmer then avg, as for storm tracks there has been a good mix of cutters and coastals since november.

You basically told us how u said rain and the models said snow 10 days out and look who is right...so should i go to you for all my weather info? And you should care a little about the cold......with no cold we are not getting snow. If you have a storm cutting to our west we will get a sw wind, which will rise temps. Stop acting like it was a scitific achievement that you pointed this out 10 days ago.


----------



## tjlands

tls22;1144429 said:


> You said how the models have been horrible outside of 5 days this year....when has a weather model been accurate outside 5 days, thats basically fantasy range. Thanks for reading to me what the farmers almanac says about a typical la nina in the southwest........very insightful. A typical La Nina in our backyards would have us warmer then avg, as for storm tracks there has been a good mix of cutters and coastals since november.
> 
> You basically told us how u said rain and the models said snow 10 days out and look who is right...so should i go to you for all my weather info? And you should care a little about the cold......with no cold we are not getting snow. If you have a storm cutting to our west we will get a sw wind, which will rise temps. Stop acting like it was a scitific achievement that you pointed this out 10 days ago.


The rain thing was a joke, lighten up. Forget your meds today.


----------



## bronco91

Can't we just all get along. I know that I just want to go plowing.


----------



## iceyman

Everyone gettn a little itchy sitting round doin nothing.


----------



## bronco91

I think that right we are all going crazy watching ny get snow and we have nothing. It is driving me insane


----------



## highlander316

going salting in a few hours payuppayup


----------



## ford550

> going salting in a few hours


Yeah. Thanks for letting me know that it snowed on your side of town knuckle head!! I got caught with my pants down at my ankles this morning as I woke up to nothing but clear skies and no snow at all on the ground. I was thinking everything was fine (b/c there was no forecast for snow, 0% with clear skied and 16*) and then I got a call from the guy that moves my backhoes (he was bringing one up to the shopping center) and he said that I better load my salter and get my a** over ho my forks location, there was 1/2" of snow on the ground. Didn't get there until 8am (this is a 24hr Giant grocery location) 

Everything ended up ok, but man that is the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## highlander316

ford550;1145691 said:


> Yeah. Thanks for letting me know that it snowed on your side of town knuckle head!! I got caught with my pants down at my ankles this morning as I woke up to nothing but clear skies and no snow at all on the ground. I was thinking everything was fine (b/c there was no forecast for snow, 0% with clear skied and 16*) and then I got a call from the guy that moves my backhoes (he was bringing one up to the shopping center) and he said that I better load my salter and get my a** over ho my forks location, there was 1/2" of snow on the ground. Didn't get there until 8am (this is a 24hr Giant grocery location)
> 
> Everything ended up ok, but man that is the worst feeling in the world.


haha. I was wondering who was plowing that lot this year (I'm originally from Forks). I went to the CVS there around 1030am and that lot wasn't touched, nice and slick. I know the company that had the lawn account for the Giant like 5 years ago is supposed to be getting it back next year (so I've heard). Brickman was doing it in the meantime.

Yea last night was weird. City of Easton had snow from the river up to like 8th street then it was bone dry. Same with south-side and Palmer. Nazareth got hit, I think like .5". My driver lives up in Belfast off 191 and said they had close to 1"' there. The snow came down between 10 and 11. It was outta no-where. I was like ****, trying to get ahold of someone to get bulk (relying on someone else this year for it, we'll see how that goes. Although they tell me I'll be able to just load myself from now on).

If you ever need to know what's going out here weather-wise, hit me up, I'm always up during winter precipitation (usually running on adrenaline lol).


----------



## ford550

> haha. I was wondering who was plowing that lot this year (I'm originally from Forks). I went to the CVS there around 1030am and that lot wasn't touched, nice and slick. I know the company that had the lawn account for the Giant like 5 years ago is supposed to be getting it back next year (so I've heard). Brickman was doing it in the meantime.
> 
> Yea last night was weird. City of Easton had snow from the river up to like 8th street then it was bone dry. Same with south-side and Palmer. Nazareth got hit, I think like .5". My driver lives up in Belfast off 191 and said they had close to 1"' there. The snow came down between 10 and 11. It was outta no-where. I was like ****, trying to get ahold of someone to get bulk (relying on someone else this year for it, we'll see how that goes. Although they tell me I'll be able to just load myself from now on).
> 
> If you ever need to know what's going out here weather-wise, hit me up, I'm always up during winter precipitation (usually running on adrenaline lol).
> __________________


Its the giant on Sullivan trail. We had it last year too. The CVS that you went to is not part of it and neither is the DD. We have a 3 year contract on that site. Do you know who was doing the lawn before Brickman??


----------



## highlander316

sent you a PM.


----------



## SnowJersey

saw some flurries this afternoon but that was all. just a tease


----------



## bronco91

it snowing in wyckoff has bien for about 45mins now. happy to see it


----------



## FLC2004

A few flurries blowin' around this afternoon here in Wayne but that was about it...


----------



## bronco91

Rain rain go away come back in the spring. Rain rain go away come back in the spring. WE WANT SNOW


----------



## herb1001

Looks like we maybe have something next week. I guess should get the truck ready.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I was just watching the news and they stated that also. We will soon see.


----------



## bronco91

It their is a very good chance that I will be going out salting tonight. Just but the salter on my truck and now just wait for the call.


----------



## iceyman

Its cold again


----------



## bronco91

It looks like it even a better chance the town just went by salting.


----------



## forestfireguy

snowing in Wykoff?


----------



## FLC2004

Anyone going out salting tonight?


----------



## bronco91

forestfireguy;1151556 said:


> snowing in Wykoff?


Yes it is snowing in wyckoff we have a coating on the ground.


----------



## bronco91

FLC2004;1151573 said:


> Anyone going out salting tonight?


Yes I'm going out


----------



## SnowJersey

nothing at the shore


----------



## tls22

Light dusting in edison and holmdel...going to wake up at 430am if still there will do a salt run


----------



## FLC2004

Wayne has a light coating and still coming down steady. We're checking our lots around 4 or so and most likely we'll be doing some salting Thumbs Up


----------



## bronco91

When out salting this morning and saw a guy plowing the walgreens parking lot in wyckoff. what the **** are some guys thinking


----------



## Len90

Seems like the cutoff line for salting was mile marker 142 on the Garden State Parkway. Luckily the NY Thruway was still out salting and attempting to plow up 1/2 inch this morning. Allowed me to get some pictures of trucks I never thought I would see working.

As for anyone south of 142.... yawn


----------



## bad69bird

Well guys do you think we're gonna get this weekend's storm or is it going out to sea? What do ya think?

I know I'm ready for some payup


----------



## ppandr

I just jinx us all. Mounted all my plows today, installed new rubber edge on my pusher, and mounted spreaders.

Funny how no one is talking about it in the mainstream media, only accuweather. One thing I remember from taking two semesters meteorology in college was that the extended forecast degrades by 20% each day, in terms of timing, development, etc. So a five day forecast has a 0% probability at the fifth day. This does not mean that an event won't happen, but the path, timing, precip, etc is a wag theory that far out. Granted this was 20 years ago and computer models were not nearly as developed back then. 

The storm will develop Sunday into Monday but the course could vary by hundreds of miles. Obviously leaving us with a foot of snow payup to nothing. :crying:


----------



## ford550

out to sea


----------



## mkwl

ford550;1154317 said:


> out to sea


Sadly, I would have to tend to agree. It's pretty far out still, seems when they forecast a storm this far out it never comes...:crying:


----------



## bad69bird

I think you guys are right.:realmad:


----------



## SDP Hauling

with all those bad thoughts it just might miss us..you guys need to be doing a snow dance and praying for snow instead...haha


----------



## forestfireguy

bronco91;1152210 said:


> When out salting this morning and saw a guy plowing the walgreens parking lot in wyckoff. what the **** are some guys thinking


That was me! J/K we did bid that site though......Lost it to a LARGE local tree service. And I beat their number. CRAZY what goes on some places.


----------



## snowman91

Lol I might have to start doing like my first grade teacher used to say "if u sleep with your pj's inside out it will snow"


----------



## mkwl

Ummm... I sleep with my PJ's inside out all winter... is that a problem lol.... I have an addiction to snow!

I would love nothing more than to have a blizzard sunday/monday... YES!ussmileyflagpayup


----------



## highlander316

satled last night. Had a quick storm that came outta nowhere and left a coating.


----------



## srl28

This weekends potential storm....the last paragraph I found interesting

The latest consensus among AccuWeather.com meteorologists is the storm will graze the eastern mid-Atlantic with accumulating snow, while the full fury of the storm could be unleashed over New England and neighboring Canada.

This is by no means the final word on the storm, but rather our best shot at this early stage. Updates on the storm will follow on AccuWeather.com.

The Storm in the Mid-Atlantic

With a track well off the coast Saturday night and Sunday, it appears to be unlikely "heavy" snow will reach the I-95 mid-Atlantic and the northern and western suburbs from Washington, D.C. to Philadelphia.

The area from the I-95 mid-Atlantic to the I-81 corridor is on the bubble with this storm, ranging from a chance of no snow, to a few flurries, to a light accumulation. The zone includes Winchester, Va.; Harrisburg, Reading and Scranton, Pa.; and Kingston, Albany and Binghamton, N.Y.



There is still concern that heavy, accumulating snow will skirt immediate coastal areas from Norfolk, Va. to Ocean City, Md., Atlantic City, N.J., eastern Long Island, and especially New England from Providence, R.I. to Boston and Portland, Maine.

Winter Weather Expert Meteorologist Joe Bastardi feels the storm has potential to bring a major snowfall to coastal areas and could pave the way for a white Christmas in these locations.

"This could be a Tom Brady special," Bastardi added, referring to a possible repeat of last week's snow in Chicago in regard to the forecast snow for Foxboro, Mass. Sunday night.

The New York City area could experience the greatest variation from west to east, with perhaps barely a few flurries around Netcong, N.J. to possibly a foot or more around Islip, Long Island.


----------



## tls22

Models and maps coming together for a nice snowstorm sunday...another bday plowing...that would make 3 years in a row


----------



## ford550

too much cold and too much blocking. Maybe coastal cities but thats it. There is still 3-4 days on this yet. But, this is just the patteren we are in. When its cold its sunny, when it warms up its raining. We have all seen this kind of winter before.


----------



## FLC2004

tls22;1155639 said:


> Models and maps coming together for a nice snowstorm sunday...another bday plowing...that would make 3 years in a row


Happy early birthday...I hope we're out plowin for it payup


----------



## SnowJersey

its snowing now, roads are covered in Lakewood


----------



## srl28

You guys down in South Jersey are expected to get 1 to 3 inches tonight by 10pm. Just read it on weather news update thing on yahoo news.


----------



## iceyman

Ya and were 
right on the line where the snow cuts out.. Good thing I hit the hill today!


----------



## SnowJersey

i was just reading about sunday, so basically they are saying we will either get no snow or a ton of snow. No happy medium


----------



## forestfireguy

SnowJersey;1155790 said:


> i was just reading about sunday, so basically they are saying we will either get no snow or a ton of snow. No happy medium


There rarely is, it tends to be all or nothin!!!! And since we haven't anything yet...I'LL TAKE IT ALL!!!!!!


----------



## bronco91

forestfireguy;1154859 said:


> That was me! J/K we did bid that site though......Lost it to a LARGE local tree service. And I beat their number. CRAZY what goes on some places.


I thought it was u. J/k. Hope u have a good season and make ton of money I mite be side line this year now.


----------



## Len90

srl28;1155761 said:



> You guys down in South Jersey are expected to get 1 to 3 inches tonight by 10pm. Just read it on weather news update thing on yahoo news.


South of 100 on the parkway. Toms River was snowing pretty hard and sticking very quickly this afternoon. GSP was getting trucks filled and ready to hit the road. So far it seems like between 100 and 142 on the parkway have been the dry zone.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I just heard we have the possibility of really getting hit hard on sunday/monday/tuesday depending on what track this storm takes... I am watching weather channel right now ha, doesn't seem like they will really know until tomorrow or saturday though


----------



## SnowJersey

Andy96XLT;1156249 said:


> I just heard we have the possibility of really getting hit hard on sunday/monday/tuesday depending on what track this storm takes... I am watching weather channel right now ha, doesn't seem like they will really know until tomorrow or saturday though


yeah they are all over with predictions for this storm


----------



## Andy96XLT

my guess is were not gonna get it, especially because I get my truck back from the body shop tomorrow


----------



## SnowJersey

Andy96XLT;1156269 said:


> my guess is were not gonna get it, especially because I get my truck back from the body shop tomorrow


i have plans to go snowboarding sunday. i hope they make a final prediction soon so i can keep or cancel the plans


----------



## mkwl

Andy96XLT;1156249 said:


> I just heard we have the possibility of really getting hit hard on sunday/monday/tuesday depending on what track this storm takes... I am watching weather channel right now ha, doesn't seem like they will really know until tomorrow or saturday though


They'll really know... when it's already happened lol... I have learned to never trust the weather guessers...


----------



## blk90s13

plows off both trucks not running will it snow now ?


----------



## mkwl

blk90s13;1156390 said:


> plows off both trucks not running will it snow now ?


Both NOT running... what happened?


----------



## blk90s13

mkwl;1156417 said:


> Both NOT running... what happened?


shhhhhhhhhhh

I am trying to pull mother nature's leg


----------



## forestfireguy

bronco91;1155911 said:


> I thought it was u. J/k. Hope u have a good season and make ton of money I mite be side line this year now.


Sidelined??? Why?


----------



## bronco91

So I will be plowing this year I found a new motor from my bronco so in know what I will be doing this tomorrow and this weekend. Wish me luck. I know doing the snow dance I want this storm I need money to pay for this motor. So let all do the snow dance


----------



## SnowJersey

Now saying 1-3 inches. But saying it will start after midnight on Saturday and end Monday


----------



## SDP Hauling

thats a big gap and some slow snow lol..however that could work for me with some of my medical office buildings


----------



## SnowJersey

Yeah right. The forecast is crazy. I can't see it snow for that long and only have 3in


----------



## iceyman

we need to get lucky here.. 3 inches would be lovely


----------



## bronco91

forestfireguy;1156436 said:


> Sidelined??? Why?


I my engin went on my bronco but I found and in the proccee of putting it in


----------



## srl28

If you can tolerate this guys dorky sense of humor and wording for 4 minutes this guy explains the weekend storm. Not looking like a plowable event

http://www.accuweather.com/video/655578741001/not-good-news-for-northeast-snow-lovers.asp


----------



## SDP Hauling

srl28;1157163 said:


> If you can tolerate this guys dorky sense of humor and wording for 4 minutes this guy explains the weekend storm. Not looking like a plowable event
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/video/655578741001/not-good-news-for-northeast-snow-lovers.asp


sad...guess i should take the plow back off the truck...im still praying tho..still praying lol just give me 2" and im happy right now


----------



## tls22

we are lucky to see 3 flakes......the best computer model yesterday had us getting a foot of snow inside 72 hrs......now not even a flake......what a joke....


----------



## ford550

bye bye storm..................


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, our latest forecast for my neck of the woods is 1" to 3".


----------



## iceyman

So much for a little snow $ before christmas.. Guess I gota go sell myself or something.


----------



## cj7plowing

next potential is wed in thur.


----------



## SnowJersey

we gonna get anything on sunday? back around lunch time my accuweather app said 1-3" now it saws flurries


----------



## Andy96XLT

Im not holding my breath on this weekend... i just got my truck back today and will pick up some salt tomorrow but I have a feeling its gonna sit. Maybe towards the end of the week...


----------



## Len90

Andy96XLT;1157858 said:


> Im not holding my breath on this weekend... i just got my truck back today and will pick up some salt tomorrow but I have a feeling its gonna sit. Maybe towards the end of the week...


That looks promising. As for the weekend, the state DOT was out with liquid pre-treatment and has trucks filled and plows mounted in Central Jersey. I guess they'll be in Monday morning dumping all the salt back in the sheds.


----------



## tls22

Len90;1157935 said:


> That looks promising. As for the weekend, the state DOT was out with liquid pre-treatment and has trucks filled and plows mounted in Central Jersey. I guess they'll be in Monday morning dumping all the salt back in the sheds.


I thought of you when i got on the driscol and by the time i got off in holmdel my truck was white.....i guess there was a snow squall that went though one night...but man did they dump ur tax dollar salt for u


----------



## forestfireguy

Nj screwed again!!!!!!!!!! Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Len90

tls22;1157984 said:


> I thought of you when i got on the driscol and by the time i got off in holmdel my truck was white.....i guess there was a snow squall that went though one night...but man did they dump ur tax dollar salt for u


I think we had a small snow shower roll through on Wednesday night. It was very small, but whatever fell stuck due to the frigid temps. Ended up with a VERY thin and patchy dusting. It almost all either blew away before the sunrise or was melted by sunrise.


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;1157984 said:


> I thought of you when i got on the driscol and by the time i got off in holmdel my truck was white.....i guess there was a snow squall that went though one night...but man did they dump ur tax dollar salt for u


yes they did same here they dumped so much salt its insane


----------



## iceyman

At least we can look forward to a bunch more 30* days with no percip...unbelievable.


----------



## herb1001

now they are saying a few inches next sat-mon. I hate the extended outlook!!!!!!!!! such a tease.


----------



## mkwl

So much for this weekends' nor'easter... clear everyday through this week on NOAA... weather guessers strike again! It sure would have been nice to have a white Christmas! Fingers crossed we get a clipper or something coming through later this week!


----------



## mkwl

Looks like North Jersey is gonna miss out on the next few clippers... so much for a White Christmas...


----------



## FLC2004

Now they're sayin Saturday but don't get your hopes up...=/


----------



## iceyman

It would only be fitting for it to snow on christmas.


----------



## ppandr

Gotta spend Christmas with my in laws, looking forward to some Christmas snow.......


----------



## bronco91

Snow on chirstmas is nice. I got a lot of tips last time it snow on chirstmas.


----------



## SnowJersey

I hope this saturday and sunday sticks. It would be a nice christmas present to make some cash


----------



## Andy96XLT

Im not thinking we are going to get any snow until january if it continues like this. I am not even thinking about the weekend. Nobody has a clue.:realmad:


----------



## forestfireguy

ppandr;1160409 said:


> Gotta spend Christmas with my in laws, looking forward to some Christmas snow.......


Hope the wife doesn't read your posts.....LOL

I am SOOOO glad we only plow commercial properties. Will do the few that are open on XMass, the rest will wait till midnight, and then we'll do whats we do. UNLESS The Madman is right, and we see a 9-10 inch storm, then we're looking at more than one push. UGHHHHH. It'll be what it is, and we'll do what we do, no matter what it ends up as..


----------



## SnowJersey

Each weather place is different again. Weather network is saying rain only and in Saturday night. The weather channel says snow saturday and Sunday! Crazy


----------



## SDP Hauling

i dont care that its xmas...i need the plowing $$ because of xmas haha

SNOW SNOW SNOW!!!!


----------



## mkwl

Looks like North Jersey is going to miss this weekends storm once again...so much for this being the "North's" year for snow... everything is going south, just like last winter :realmad:

As for those not wanting to plow on Christmas... send it to Bergen county... I'll gladly take work off your hands!


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;1161281 said:


> Hope the wife doesn't read your posts.....LOL
> 
> I am SOOOO glad we only plow commercial properties. Will do the few that are open on XMass, the rest will wait till midnight, and then we'll do whats we do. UNLESS The Madman is right, and we see a 9-10 inch storm, then we're looking at more than one push. UGHHHHH. It'll be what it is, and we'll do what we do, no matter what it ends up as..


When was henry saying we were in for a 9-10" storm??? Right now we're in his 1-3" band if we get anything at all :angry:


----------



## SnowJersey

mkwl;1161792 said:


> When was henry saying we were in for a 9-10" storm??? Right now we're in his 1-3" band if we get anything at all :angry:


where are you seeing the predictions?


----------



## tls22

guys its way to early to tell whats going to happen...we are 5-6 days out...nothing is in stone.....do we have a chance at a good storm yes...but things will change....Matt chill bud, its early. Its just good to see a storm chance


----------



## toby4492

tls22;1161878 said:


> guys its way to early to tell whats going to happen...we are 5-6 days out...nothing is in stone.....do we have a chance at a good storm yes...but things will change....Matt chill bud, its early. Its just good to see a storm chance


Good to see you posting in a weather thread for your own area 

xysport

prsport


----------



## SnowJersey

Accuweather is saying 2.5 on Saturday and 2.6 on Sunday


----------



## bronco91

I hope that for norther nj. And if so I will belive it when I see it. But I do hope it ture.


----------



## Len90

bronco91;1163046 said:


> I hope that for norther nj. And if so I will belive it when I see it. But I do hope it ture.


Pick your model: Euro or GFS. It's going to be an interesting couple of days to see how the models work in coming to a consensus.


----------



## ppandr

forestfireguy;1161281 said:


> Hope the wife doesn't read your posts.....LOL.


I know, sometimes the truth hurts......


----------



## forestfireguy

ppandr;1163594 said:


> I know, sometimes the truth hurts......


Don't tell, but I TOTALLY agree......Worse in my case as it's my own family I'll be sick of by 3-4-5 PM, we start around 2. LOL


----------



## bronco91

I just read on accweather that we can get 3-6 x-mass night


----------



## SnowJersey

bronco91;1163870 said:


> I just read on accweather that we can get 3-6 x-mass night


where abouts? under extended forecast for me its saying 2.6

any articles?


----------



## bronco91

SnowJersey;1163923 said:


> where abouts? under extended forecast for me its saying 2.6
> 
> any articles?


I read it on accweather extended forecast for wyckoff it say it in the overnight weather


----------



## ppandr

forestfireguy;1163801 said:


> Don't tell, but I TOTALLY agree......Worse in my case as it's my own family I'll be sick of by 3-4-5 PM, we start around 2. LOL


Thing that sucks the most is I won't be drinking if we are getting snow....now I've got to face them sober.

I'll sacrafice myself and a few hours of pain for the New Jersey team......wesport


----------



## SDP Hauling

everyone do a snow dance this time!!


----------



## shelvie

other than TV or internet does anyone else use anything else to help predict weather? 

I just started my business and my former boss is an officer so he used to let me know weather reports.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I'm calling shananigans, i'll believe it when i see it... still maybe I will pick up some salt on Friday..


----------



## iceyman

All you people have lost ur damn minds.. Everyone take a deep breath and get ready for sunday.


----------



## SnowJersey

ppandr;1164045 said:


> Thing that sucks the most is I won't be drinking if we are getting snow....now I've got to face them sober.
> 
> I'll sacrafice myself and a few hours of pain for the New Jersey team......wesport


oh so true.


----------



## SnowJersey

wow just checked accuweather, says were getting nothing now


----------



## Andy96XLT

^^^ hence my shananigans:laughing:, the weather said snow a couple hours ago, but not how much. Maybe some other places, but I will bet a shiny nickel that here in Flemington/Branchburg we won't get anything.


----------



## SnowJersey

Andy96XLT;1164438 said:


> ^^^ hence my shananigans:laughing:, the weather said snow a couple hours ago, but not how much. Maybe some other places, but I will bet a shiny nickel that here in Flemington/Branchburg we won't get anything.


accuweather still shows snow but under accumulation now says 0.0


----------



## LAB INC

*Storm*

I give up not even going to look at the weather any more if the snow does happen well then that would be great. I am getting sick of the weather reports with the back and forth BS. I am just going to do a snow dance and hope for the best for all of us NJ guys..


----------



## FLC2004

LAB INC;1164571 said:


> I give up not even going to look at the weather any more if the snow does happen well then that would be great. I am getting sick of the weather reports with the back and forth BS. I am just going to do a snow dance and hope for the best for all of us NJ guys..


My legs hurt from doing the snow dance, but i'm with ya Thumbs Up


----------



## cj7plowing

looks like they changed their minds again, now with a southerly track and could head up the east coast and bomb out.


----------



## SnowJersey

oh well no snow


----------



## forestfireguy

What.....?????????.......

Look at the Madmans Blog.........Looks like 3-6 for most of the state.


----------



## SnowJersey

just found his blog. Never heard of it before. Looks good now!!


----------



## mkwl

The reality of the matter is... no weather forecasters really have a clue until about the day before the storm... even then they still manage to screw the forecast up 75% of the time... I'm ready to roll if it does snow (and I REALLY hope it does... A LOT) payup , but I'm not getting my hopes up just to have them come crashing down like they usually do when a big storm is forecasted...

BUT- I'm doing my snow dance everyday, wearing my PJ's inside out, and keeping my fingers crossed for a MEGA SNOWSTORM on Sunday/Monday wesport


----------



## SnowJersey

I hope all sunday! work planned for monday


----------



## forestfireguy

From what I see from the guessers, timing looks like Sunday into Monday, BUT it is still pretty far out and I'm not really liking the way the models have been bouncing around these past few storms. 

Once again, we're ready for the worst, and hope for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowin4u

A COASTAL STORM MAY AFFECT OUR REGION DURING THE LATE SUNDAY INTO
MONDAY TIME FRAME. THE TIMING AND THE TRACK OF THE SYSTEM REMAIN
UNCERTAIN AT THIS POINT. THE FORECAST WILL BE REFINED AS
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION BECOMES AVAILABLE OVER THE COMING DAYS.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From weather.gov website


----------



## ford550

guys we are pretty far out yet on this storm. Be thankful it has at least been delay and not going to mess anyones Christmas up, not that I care really, I love to plow either way. Anyway, enough with the tangent. The storm is finally on shore in CA and the models will get better data. There are some good things going with this and some bad. The Euro model has been dead consistent with a monster storm for like 7 runs now. The GFS has been out to sea, but has started to trend west. The Euro is a much better model and much more consistent. So I want to say monster storm, BUT I CAN'T!! History is playing a major role here. In the past 50 La Nina years there has NEVER been a storm over 6" for the general NJ/PA area. That is just not good statistically. However history is always in the mood for change. Right now I think all of us would be happy with just a plowable event. That's all I have for now, I will let you know more as I get more info.


----------



## ppandr

F-it. Just finished last job for the year today, right down to the wire Actually bought a carport so we could lay bluestone for the last two weeks. Moving stuff around and end of year clean up of shop/yard tomorrow. Guys going on unemployment. Seasonal alcoholism starts tomorrow night as well as a few prestiges on COD. Getting tired of all the BS non-forecasts 5-7 days out with a 0% actual detailed probabilty.
If it snows it snows, if not I'm sleeping in for the next week or two. 
Have a Happy Non Denominational Holiday

Someone call me when it starts snowing.......


----------



## bronco91

I just want enough snow so that I can going out and push. I have all ready been out salting. I have been doing the snow dance every night and my kids have. The are even wearing their pj inside out. And my snow put on his list to santa that he want snow for xmass.


----------



## ford550

Afternoon update on the storm. The La Nina looks like it will strike again.There will be a monster storm for the fish and maybe NE. It is just not going to be our year. I would rather have average winters every winter than one monster winter then a couple of crapy ones. This sucks and is going to be tough for a lot of guys to get through a snowless winter and make it out still in business on the other side. I will update if anything changes.


----------



## Len90

Very well said. It's a La Nina winter and things will just not be anything like last year. Today we are also seeing the Euro fall to the GFS. Never thought I would see that happen. At least we have memories of 2009/2010.


----------



## SnowJersey

we getting anything at all?


----------



## Len90

If the models stay and don't trend west we might end up with nothing. I would hope for a westward trend and something like what happened in Decemer 2009 where the models were OTS until 36 hours before.


----------



## tjlands

Looks like Lucy is pulling the Football once again, What a tease....

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## bronco91

Is their any chance of any snow this weekend


----------



## Andy96XLT

bronco91;1166511 said:


> Is their any chance of any snow this weekend


is there any chance? yes. Would i put money on it actually being a plowable event sunday into monday... no


----------



## mkwl

Looks like it's taking an eastern track... out to sea :crying:

Once again... bait and switch.. leave it to the weather-guessers...

Oh well- if it doesn't snow not the end of the world... just means more skiing for me!


----------



## Andy96XLT

went from a 70% chance of snow sunday and monday in my area down to a 30% chance of snow showers in my area as of right now. Also if you check accuweather you see this...










central and north jersey is not gonna get anything.


----------



## Len90

mkwl: I can't even get mad at the weather guessers on this one. The Euro was showing a major storm for 7 consecutive runs. The GFS was out to sea but was gradually trending West. The problem this year is we are in a La Nina winter and it speeds up the pattern. We needed a slower phase and it just won't happen. 

As for Jan., I hate to be the one to say this but it's going to be warmer and rainy. Right now there is a big GLC scheduled for Dec. 31.


----------



## mkwl

Len90;1167424 said:


> mkwl: I can't even get mad at the weather guessers on this one. The Euro was showing a major storm for 7 consecutive runs. The GFS was out to sea but was gradually trending West. The problem this year is we are in a La Nina winter and it speeds up the pattern. We needed a slower phase and it just won't happen.
> 
> As for Jan., I hate to be the one to say this but it's going to be warmer and rainy. Right now there is a big GLC scheduled for Dec. 31.


What bothers me is that they forecast snow then it never comes... if they aren't SURE they shouldn't say "oh yes, NYC area is going to see 3-6" then decide it's going to be snow showers with no accumulation  I realize they are just "doing their jobs"... but I swear the forecasters are getting worse and worse every year... even during the summer months... their forecasts s**k!

What makes you say warm and rainy for Jan? If it's not going to snow at least get warm so I can get some other jobs done... being cold and dry isn't working for me at all...


----------



## gman2310

At this point I'll take a couple salt events


----------



## Len90

I agree with you 100%. The weather people should not be making any calls until we are around 24 hours out. There are just too many variables that come into play with these storms and everything needs to happen perfectly for the storm to come. We have a storm or new years eve which looks to be another GLC so 40s if not near 50 and rainy is a good possibility. There is another storm for Jan 3-4 but at this time looks like it could be too warm. The cold December will not continue as the La Nina takes over.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, I just watched the news a few mins ago. Where I'm located outside of Atlantic City we would be on the edge of the storm. If we get any at all, might be a dusting to some accumulation. We will soon see.


----------



## bronco91

Can anyone make head or tales of this storm one min the weather men say were not going to get anything and then the next are say we are going to get something. Would some one plz tell me what going on.


----------



## cj7plowing

6"-12" on the coast just came out on the 11pm news.


----------



## iceyman

bronco91;1167922 said:


> Can anyone make head or tales of this storm one min the weather men say were not going to get anything and then the next are say we are going to get something. Would some one plz tell me what going on.


if anyone had a clue they would be a millionaire.. we should know by sunday morning


----------



## Len90

bronco91;1167922 said:


> Can anyone make head or tales of this storm one min the weather men say were not going to get anything and then the next are say we are going to get something. Would some one plz tell me what going on.


Yeah the models have been all over the place. Up until today everything was all East. Tonight they have all come West by a lot. Things are going to be interesting. I honestly think nobody will figure out this storm until it is just a couple hours away.


----------



## JPMAKO

I am gonna go with 6"- 10" possibly 12"- 18" for most of NE NJ That is my final call. I have over the last week watched people change their forecasts so many times it is disgusting. Look at the Models, follow the Paterns and look at the Teleconnecters. Make a forecast and stick with it. Model Huggers make me sick. That is not forecasting IMO. 

BTW: Merry Christmas


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1167946 said:


> I am gonna go with 6"- 10" possibly 12"- 18" for most of NE NJ That is my final call. I have over the last week watched people change their forecasts so many times it is disgusting. Look at the Models, follow the Paterns and look at the Teleconnecters. Make a forecast and stick with it. Model Huggers make me sick. That is not forecasting IMO.
> 
> BTW: Merry Christmas


I sure hope you're right Jay! Bring on the SNOW payup Merry Christmas to you too... also.. did you change your cell #? I tried to call you a couple times to no avail...


----------



## tls22

you guys give up to early....not a typical nina....euro just came inch plus liquid for all...get the plows ready guys...going to be a long one...never seen the euro this bad ever...american models took it to school...12+ coming,,,merry xmass.....im so happy


----------



## ppandr

Merry Christmas....


----------



## bronco91

tls22;1168013 said:


> you guys give up to early....not a typical nina....euro just came inch plus liquid for all...get the plows ready guys...going to be a long one...never seen the euro this bad ever...american models took it to school...12+ coming,,,merry xmass.....im so happy


I hope ur right it will be a great late x-mass present. Merry x-mass to all of u.


----------



## forestfireguy

Merry Christmass guys, looks like the snow dances, inside out pj's and Santa is bringing me SNOW...........!!!!!!!!!!! NOAA has a winter storm watch up for more than 6" across most of the area, weather channel says 6-10, and accuweather agrees with snow for the whole of NJ, just lower on the amounts.


----------



## iceyman

Merry christmas fellas.. 6" wud be great!


----------



## tls22

merry xmass guys......oh yeah



Urgent - Winter Weather Message... Corrected
National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
545 AM EST Sat Dec 25 2010

New Castle-Kent-Inland Sussex-Delaware Beaches-Cecil-Kent MD-
Queen Annes-Talbot-Caroline-Sussex-Warren-Morris-Hunterdon-
Somerset-Middlesex-Western Monmouth-Eastern Monmouth-Mercer-Salem-
Gloucester-Camden-Northwestern Burlington-Ocean-Cumberland-
Atlantic-Cape May-Atlantic Coastal Cape May-Coastal Atlantic-
Coastal Ocean-Southeastern Burlington-Chester-Montgomery-Bucks-
Delaware-Philadelphia-
Including The Cities Of... Wilmington... Dover... Georgetown... 
Rehoboth Beach... Elkton... Chestertown... Centreville... Easton... 
Denton... Newton... Washington... Morristown... Flemington... 
Somerville... New Brunswick... Freehold... Sandy Hook... Trenton... 
Pennsville... Glassboro... Camden... Cherry Hill... Moorestown... 
Mount Holly... Jackson... Millville... Hammonton... 
Cape May Court House... Ocean City... Atlantic City... 
Long Beach Island... Wharton State Forest... West Chester... 
Norristown... Doylestown... Media... Philadelphia
545 AM EST Sat Dec 25 2010

... Winter Storm Watch In Effect From Sunday Morning Through
Monday Afternoon... 

The National Weather Service In Mount Holly Has Issued A Winter
Storm Watch... Which Is In Effect From Sunday Morning Through
Monday Afternoon. 

* Precipitation Type: Snow

* Accumulations: Possibility Of Six Inches Or More

* Timing: Spreading North On Sunday From South To North. Ending On
Monday From South To North. 

* Impacts: Travel May Be Hazardous Due To Significant
Accumulations Of Snow. Blowing And Drifting Snow Possible In
Strong Wind Gusts. Visibilities May Be Greatly Reduced. 

* Winds: Northerly Winds Increasing To 20 To 30 Mph With Higher
Gusts Possible.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions... 

A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant
Snow... Sleet... Or Ice Accumulations That May Impact Travel.
Continue To Monitor The Latest Forecasts.

&&

Back to summary


----------



## matt7791

merry christmas everyone! hope this is going to be a good one!


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

FANTASTIC! Be safe guys


----------



## Andy96XLT

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!! BE SAFE AND HEALTHY...


My mom just woke me up saying merry christmas. I will get my wish its gonna snow. ha.


----------



## snowman91

Best xmas gift is waking up to hear the weatherman saying the new york areas is going to get hit hard


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Merry christmas everyone... going to be an interesting one tomorrow


----------



## bronco91

Yes it is. My son say to me that his big xmass prents is coming tomorrow.


----------



## herb1001

I am seeing 6-12 inches for southeast jersey. Yippy!


----------



## JPMAKO

We now have good Model agreement. Euro, GFS, JMA, NAM, CMC are all pretty much the same with the track. QPF values are higher on the GFS and JMA most of N. Jersey should see about 1.00- 1.75 QPF. With conservative 10:1 Ratios that would mean 10"+.
If this storm occludes and there is mesoscale banding we could see some really big Snow and Wind. Hope I am right with my earlier prediction as I am 0 for 1 right now.


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1168005 said:


> I sure hope you're right Jay! Bring on the SNOW payup Merry Christmas to you too... also.. did you change your cell #? I tried to call you a couple times to no avail...


Matt,
I did not change the number but I lost the phone for about 2 weeks and my voicemail has been screwed up. Good thing it isn't my Business line. I am around if you need anything.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1168470 said:


> Matt,
> I did not change the number but I lost the phone for about 2 weeks and my voicemail has been screwed up. Good thing it isn't my Business line. I am around if you need anything.


Okay I figured that might have happened- no problem. I should be all set for this storm, but if anything fails, you'll definitely be hearing from me haha... stay safe!


----------



## mkwl

I'm sure hoping it comes! Stay safe out there guys and make some payup :salute:


----------



## tls22

its on
Morris-Somerset-Middlesex-Western Monmouth-Eastern Monmouth-Ocean-
Cumberland-Atlantic-Cape May-Atlantic Coastal Cape May-
Coastal Atlantic-Coastal Ocean-Southeastern Burlington-
Including The Cities Of, Morristown, Somerville, 
New Brunswick, Freehold, Sandy Hook, Jackson, Millville, 
Hammonton, Cape May Court House, Ocean City, Atlantic City, 
Long Beach Island, Wharton State Forest
324 PM EST Sat Dec 25 2010

, Winter Storm Warning In Effect From 7 AM Sunday To 1 PM Est
Monday, 

The National Weather Service In Mount Holly Has Issued A Winter
Storm Warning For Heavy Snow And Blowing Snow, Which Is In Effect
From 7 AM Sunday To 1 PM EST Monday. The Winter Storm Watch Is No
Longer In Effect.

* Precipitation Type: Snow.

* Accumulations: Twelve To Eighteen Inches. 

* Timing: Beginning Sunday Morning Ending By Dawn Monday. The
Greatest Intensity Will Be Noon Sunday Until Midnight. 

* Impacts: Travel Will Become Hazardous Due To Significant
Accumulations Of Snow. Blowing And Drifting Snow Are Expected
With Greatly Reduced Visibilities At Times. Travel Is Strongly
Discouraged. 

* Winds: Northerly Winds Increasing To 20 To 30 Mph With Gusts
Over 40 Mph Expected. 

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions, 

A Winter Storm Warning Means Significant Amounts Of Snow, 
Sleet, And Ice Are Expected Or Occurring. Strong Winds Are Also
Possible. This Will Make Travel Very Hazardous Or Impossible.


----------



## blk90s13

12-18 ? That's a joke right ? Lol

Gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## Len90

Everybody have fun and enjoy the Blizzard of 2010. Make sure to take lots of pictures. Represent Jersey and show how we clear the roads.

NWS only saying 12-18? I think more likely to see 2 feet if the banding sets up right.


----------



## iceyman

Whatever we get guys just take it slow and let the good times roll


----------



## tls22

team ready


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1168746 said:


> team ready


Nice. 
I need a new plow! 
Will take a picture later when the weekend is over. Is almost broke in half.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Just started snowing here, down here outside of Atlantic City it's a wet snow. Everyone be safe out there!


----------



## highlander316

when is everybody thinking this is gonna hit central PA/NJ?


----------



## ppandr

highlander316;1169168 said:


> when is everybody thinking this is gonna hit central PA/NJ?


Tomorow afternoon.....hoping we get a solid 6" out of this


----------



## highlander316

i'm thinking 4", 6" at most. We'll see though. I gotta hook everything up in the morning and fuel up.


----------



## cj7plowing

We are going to get way to much at the shore you can have some for pa


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1168893 said:


> Nice.
> I need a new plow!
> Will take a picture later when the weekend is over. Is almost broke in half.


Thanks reaper...i would love to see a nice shiney boss v on ur ride......your new set-up is def paying off now


----------



## tls22

WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM THIS MORNING TO 1 PM EST MONDAY
UNTIL 4:00PM EST
Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
352 AM EST Sun Dec 26 2010

Morris-Somerset-Middlesex-Western Monmouth-Eastern Monmouth-Ocean-
Coastal Ocean-
Including The Cities Of... Morristown... Somerville... 
New Brunswick... Freehold... Sandy Hook... Jackson... 
Long Beach Island
352 AM EST Sun Dec 26 2010

... Blizzard Warning In Effect From 7 AM This Morning To 1 PM Est
Monday... 
... Winter Storm Warning Is Cancelled... 

The National Weather Service In Mount Holly Has Issued A Blizzard
Warning... Which Is In Effect From 7 AM This Morning To 1 PM Est
Monday. The Winter Storm Warning Has Been Cancelled. 

* Precipitation Type: Snow.

* Accumulations: Twelve To Eighteen Inches.

* Timing: Beginning This Morning And Ending By Noon Monday. The
Greatest Intensity Will Be From This Afternoon Into Tonight.

* Impacts: Travel Will Become Hazardous Due To Significant
Accumulations Of Snow. Blowing And Drifting Snow Is Expected
With Visibilities Reduced Below One-Quarter Mile At Times.
Travel Is Strongly Discouraged.

* Winds: Northerly Winds Increasing To 20 To 30 Mph With Gusts
Around Or Over 40 Mph Expected.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions... 

A Blizzard Warning Means Severe Winter Weather Conditions Are
Expected Or Occurring. Falling And Blowing Snow With Strong Winds
And Poor Visibilities Are Likely. This Will Lead To Whiteout
Conditions... Making Travel Extremely Dangerous. Do Not Travel. If
You Must Travel... Have A Winter Survival Kit With You. If You Get
Stranded... Stay With Your Vehicle.

&&

Back to summary


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, when I posted last night we had a quick coating. I was up at 5:30 am, being my usual schedule and nothing was happening, fell back asleep for a few more hours and we have a 1/2" to 3/4" on the ground and other surfaces. It'scoming down steadily.


----------



## SnowJersey

Not much of anything at the shore yet


----------



## forestfireguy

Be patient guys, it'll get here..........and when it does hold onto your hat....Literally. Gonna get NASTY quick when it starts.


----------



## tls22

Have a light coating....come down steady in holmdel,...be safe boys


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well it's been coming down steady here. Not that much on the ground. Drove the wife to work. LOL! The local supermarket is jammed packed like sardines in a can. I just got called to do some work. Be safe guys.

Heres a few pics.


----------



## shovelracer

Just started in western sussex county. Been snowing in morris county for an hour.


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1169410 said:


> Thanks reaper...i would love to see a nice shiney boss v on ur ride......your new set-up is def paying off now


I would get a BOSS V if they made it a trip edge. Brand new one in the shop had the A-Frame broke already from a hard trip. And brand new as in brand spankin new! 
I will stick with a straight only a trip edge. Am thinking the 9 footer but then would have to really ease it in the garage. I have a hard time now at times with the 7 1/2 footer and probably will get a 8'.

depending on who ya trust it looks like you guys are in for a heck of a time. Good luck and keep it on the road. They have already moved the Philly game ahead to Tuesday night.


----------



## cj7plowing

got 4 inches now in monmouth county and its coming down hard.


----------



## mkwl

About 4" down so far in Bergen County... will probably go out for round 1 around 7 or so...

Stay safe out there guys!


----------



## shovelracer

2-3" here. wind is starting to blow good.


----------



## highlander316

just measured 1.5". Been coming down for 4 hours. It's so windy and the snow is so light (and small flakes), it's taking forever to accumulate.


----------



## SnowJersey

I imagine your all out as I am. This wind is insane!


----------



## ppandr

highlander316;1170181 said:


> just measured 1.5". Been coming down for 4 hours. It's so windy and the snow is so light (and small flakes), it's taking forever to accumulate.


Maybe 4" here in Lebanon at 8pm. We'll be lucky to get 8" at this rate.


----------



## SnowJersey

Freehold is crazy. Snow is falling and the wind is nuts


----------



## lilsteve08

Easily 12" in Haledon, NJ 07508 by wayne and paterson nj borders, can't see too far ahead when driving, whiteout conditions, was doing ok until my plow motor stopped, I have a backup motor pump assembly at home as a backup, so started to use 2 cycle single stage snowblower, makes for much ice on face and eyelashes LOL also blew a hose on the skidsteer while moving things around landscape yard christmas eve. Still in good spirits though. BE CAREFUL OUT THERE EVERYONE.....


----------



## iceyman

Monroe has at least 18" .. No joke .. This is wild, insane, and ******** all at the same time lol


----------



## tls22

home for a 2 hour nap....i have not seen this much snow in my life...if we dont have 25 on the ground we dont have a inch...vplow is awsome...other then that it can stop snowing now


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1170642 said:


> home for a 2 hour nap....i have not seen this much snow in my life...if we dont have 25 on the ground we dont have a inch...vplow is awsome...other then that it can stop snowing now


I love the snow. I love to plow it, see the kids play in it and watch the animals work with it naturally. But that is just to dang much at once! 

That depth is when stuff starts breaking on the trucks and plow. People get stuck and leave cars and the roads in general are non existence.

2 feet only proves to be more hassle then fun. Not to mention when all is said and done customers want to debate and gripe about the bill and what it took to clear the snow.

Hope you end up being one of the ones who last with no problems. This is when the summer work and preparations pay off along with all the planning.

Good luck on that 2 hour nap as I know it would take me that long just to un-wind and fall asleep.

Stack em high and long! wesport


----------



## Andy96XLT

Branchburg/Neshanic has 6-8 inches and we are done.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well I just got home this morning at 4 am. WOW! What a night It was nuts! We had over 2ft with 40 mph winds so drifting was all over. Not to mention white out.Also got stuck a few times even with ballast in the back. Was able to get few hours of sleep now getting ready to go out again at 12. Got to clean up a lot of condo/town home developments. Be safe all. 

Have a great day

John


----------



## highlander316

had 2-3" depending on locations. Super windy and light so alot was blowing off. Ran full routes. Lost 4wd in my 97 3500 and one snow blower starting leaking oil like a mofo. Other than that, mad easy quick money here.


----------



## Andy96XLT

^^^ don't feel bad, I smashed a curb and bent my plow mount first thing last night, took all night/morning to bend it back safely (Thank you engine hoist)


----------



## shovelracer

we saw 6"-14" depending on location. Then the wind took over. Either we returned to bare ground or 4' drifts. Big problem is that we were clearing 2-3' drifts all night and by the time everyone got out of bed the wind took it all away. Despite contracts and pictures I'm sure someone will question the bill. 23 hrs behind the wheel for me 20-22 for everyone else. I ran dry on salt this afternoon, ran out to refill and when I returned within the hour the driveway to the lot had a 3' drift across it, and I'm sure there will be a nice one overnight.


----------



## srl28

Seemed like today was the day for Johnny homeowner and his new plow or the hack to be out and plow! Lost a large account of ours to a lowballer and was somewhat amused to see the large department store lot being done with a single f250 and 1 guy. NO salt at all! Curious to see how that turns out for him!

Wind was a pain! Snowblowers were near useless


----------



## ppandr

srl28;1171484 said:


> Wind was a pain! Snowblowers were near useless


I was thinking today (while in a human Popsicle state) how nice it would be to feel this cold and wet when it's 100 in July.


----------



## SnowJersey

got home earlier after approx 25hours out. It was crazy last night. The new 9ft boss on the F550 I drive worked great. 

Never seen so many abandoned cars all over. I make frequent trips down rt33 and there were cars all over the place


----------



## ppandr

All said this was a good quick 6" money maker. Nothing broke and no damage. Took the family out to dinner, wood stove stoked and enjoying a celebratory beverage............


----------



## SnowJersey

I wish we only got 6". The 20 something was too much


----------



## iceyman

We had to have gotten over 2' in etown..hey snow.. I was on 33 and it looked like a parking lot.. Some people don't get it not to drive in a blizzard


----------



## cj7plowing

In need of a loader for tomorrow am in ocean twp nj 07712 for 4-5 hours then needed in holmdel for 8 to 10 hours. I will be up at 5am getting the trucks ready. 


Hwy 35 and 36 look like the end of the world still. I dont know what the hell is going on with the state, but they really screwed the pooch on this one.


----------



## ford550

Good to see some of you guys got freaking blitzed and made it back safely. The pictures are incredible from those areas. What a diffence 45-50 miles makes . We ended up with 3" for my Valley locations and 8" down at my quakertown locations. I have to be honest, you guys can keep your 25" because I have been there done that and at the end of the day it is WAAAYYYYY too much. 6"-12" everytime is just fine in my book.

On a side note this is how my storm went:
Started plowing 5pm Sunday. Got to my location (8 acres) and one of the skids would not come out of park. Not really a problem since I have 2 on that site plus my truck. Got a call 2 hours later and one of my subs trucks went down at another location. No problem called another sub in from backup list. Fast forward 4 hours and at my location and my guy driving the other MTL comes around back and is puking hydrolic fluid out of a hose in the undercarriage. What pretty pink snow that makes . Ok so now I am down 2 skids and I only have my truck ('08 F550). Fast forward 1 hour and my truck decides to throw check air filter light on, Get out pull filter and is caked with snow (have heard this is common on 6.4 diesels when the snow is so fluffy). Cleaned it, not 10 mins later did it again, again cleaned it out of snow. Well in the mean time the filter is getting soaked and starting to pull water into the intake (not good). Truck throws check engine light and goes into limp mode. Great so now I am down 2 skids and a truck that will only go 20 mph tops and sometimes would stop all together. OK, so I plowed with a truck in limp mode for 7 hours until I could get a filter from the Ford dealership (only .75 miles from this location). When the storm ended I cleaned up all 8 acres in 3 hours with just my truck Thumbs Up. But guess what, without 2 skids available, how was the salt going to go from the pile into my v-box. By shovel and three of us throwing it in that way wesport. Wait, it gets better, at about 7am I get a call from one of my other trucks that he is now stuck inbetween accounts in the middle of the road because the truck just shut off and wont restart.Typical 6.0 diesel right. So by 5pm yesterday I have the Cat and Truck on a flatbed being towed away and Deere was at the site to fix my other skid. All I want to say is THANK YOU!!!! To all the subs that I called in to help and get the job done. Especially AA+ Landscape (a member on this site) for a huge bailout especiall because he had his own accounts to do as well!!!!! Lesson to everyone else on here, always have a back up plan for some of the stupidest sh*t can happen all at once.

Sorry for the long post...............

Until the next storm.....


----------



## ppandr

A friend of mine owns two Newark airport parking lots. Spoke to him 12/24 and said he had a record 1000 cars in his lots. Fast forward two days......worst snowfall he's seen in 30 years of being in business there. He says easy 2' maybe more.


----------



## shovelracer

srl28;1171484 said:


> Seemed like today was the day for Johnny homeowner and his new plow or the hack to be out and plow! Lost a large account of ours to a lowballer and was somewhat amused to see the large department store lot being done with a single f250 and 1 guy. NO salt at all! Curious to see how that turns out for him!
> 
> Wind was a pain! Snowblowers were near useless


Lots of Joes out there with pickups, at this point I'm used to it. I have no shortage of work, and if someone wants to compare my service to a lesser one based on price I won't work for them anyways. I turned down at least 15 people yesterday, more than half had an "agreement" with someone who either never showed or had a broken truck.

Your store was a freaking mess this morning, but looked like a lake this afternoon so someone finally salted it. There was still huge chunks all over. I'll volunteer a little constructive criticism while I'm at it. You used to do a better job than what happened there this storm, but I would not go as far as to say it was impressive. There was a few times the work there was sloppy. Usually with chains the decision comes down to price anyways unless you have an in somewhere higher up on the pecking order. Don't worry too much about it. That is how I felt when you came around and took some of my accounts. In the end it was one of the best things that could have happened. They were huge pita's anyways and have been replaced with more friendly and better paying clients. Don't be mad at the guy who is in over his head, be mad at the management that decided it would be a good idea to search for someone else. Use those lemons to make lemonade.


----------



## SnowJersey

Anyone have a loader wanna work In Monmouth county?


----------



## srl28

shovelracer;1172438 said:


> Lots of Joes out there with pickups, at this point I'm used to it. I have no shortage of work, and if someone wants to compare my service to a lesser one based on price I won't work for them anyways. I turned down at least 15 people yesterday, more than half had an "agreement" with someone who either never showed or had a broken truck.
> 
> Your store was a freaking mess this morning, but looked like a lake this afternoon so someone finally salted it. There was still huge chunks all over. I'll volunteer a little constructive criticism while I'm at it. You used to do a better job than what happened there this storm, but I would not go as far as to say it was impressive. There was a few times the work there was sloppy. Usually with chains the decision comes down to price anyways unless you have an in somewhere higher up on the pecking order. Don't worry too much about it. That is how I felt when you came around and took some of my accounts. In the end it was one of the best things that could have happened. They were huge pita's anyways and have been replaced with more friendly and better paying clients. Don't be mad at the guy who is in over his head, be mad at the management that decided it would be a good idea to search for someone else. Use those lemons to make lemonade.


Agreed!! 1000%. I never stole any accounts from you, it was bound to happen in a way. Eventually someone (in this case us) would have come around and been an easy target/naiive to how the client works, someone they could screw over. Not sure which accounts we had that were at one point yours but I will say they're probably all gone. Most either didnt pay, demanded more for less, didnt care about the quality of work etc. Like you said above, those clients have been replaced in my case as well.

The guy thats got that lot is beyond in over his head!! Can only imagine what hes doing it for. He was still plowing a good 18 hours AFTER the storm stopped!! Our quality of work unfortunately often depended on and was at the mercy of someone else (ie. being told not to pre salt, pull trucks off site and come back later, dont salt, etc/) And thats what I hated most! Made us look bad and hurt my pride as thats not how I would want to leave a lot of ours. During the 30+" blizzard that pretty much closed out last season, the loader we were going to use blew something in the hydraulic system and we had to keep the lot and store open with just 2 trucks and 1 shoveler. We did what we had to and made it happen, didnt loose anymore than 15 spots in the lot, the store stayed open and clear and things went well and we kept on top of all of our accounts. The same couldnt be said for a few of the surrounding lots.

Dont wanna hi-jack the thread here sorry, just answering to the post.


----------



## Snowman087

*haha*



forestfireguy;1075770 said:


> The crazier the better for me..............


hope thats crazy enough for ya


----------



## cj7plowing

Got 60 hours in and still have all day tomorrow. The magnitude of the of what happened in coastal and central monmouth county has not publicly been made for the embarrasment to the state. 3 DAYS AFTER THE STORM AND 35 ,36 RT 18 AND RT 66 HAVE NOT BEEN PLOWED.

RT 18 IS COMPLETELY SHUT DOWN. THERE WERE 3 COUNTY PLOW TRUCKS ABANDON FOR 2 DAYS AT THE CORNER OF 35 AND 36. NEPTUNE CITY HAS 3 PLOW TRUCKS LEFT OUT OF 16

I would be suprised if everything was cleared by next week.


----------



## ppandr

I wouldn't expect much more from the state and county guys here as well. Anything over the ordinary and they would fold as well.


----------



## blk90s13

What a crazy storm 


I put in 60 hours on each truck  everything went smooth except an E-60 that took a dump before we started.


Next piece of equipment to buy is a skidsteer they rules this storm.


----------



## blk90s13

SnowJersey;1171581 said:


> I wish we only got 6". The 20 something was too much


:laughing: I want 6 more like what we got before the season is over


----------



## SnowJersey

blk90s13;1173656 said:


> :laughing: I want 6 more like what we got before the season is over


you need some sleep  your talking crazy


----------



## blk90s13

SnowJersey;1173857 said:


> you need some sleep  your talking crazy


lol

I got 9 hours of sleep so far wesport


----------



## tls22

wow wow wow...hands down the worse storm i have ever seen.....24-28 inches in the lots i did....just got home for some rest....still getting calls for driveways.....will get to them 2morrow...and my dad got a update from the dr today he is good....come back in another 6 months....best news ever...and he plowed as much as i did..... Also the v plow is the best thing i ever bought...dont know why i did not do it 3 years ago


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1174068 said:


> wow wow wow...hands down the worse storm i have ever seen.....24-28 inches in the lots i did....just got home for some rest....still getting calls for driveways.....will get to them 2morrow...and my dad got a update from the dr today he is good....come back in another 6 months....best news ever...and he plowed as much as i did..... Also the v plow is the best thing i ever bought...dont know why i did not do it 3 years ago


Good to see you survived. That was a long day.


----------



## gman2310

Anyone hear anything about a storm supposedly 9 days away


----------



## blk90s13

gman2310;1174529 said:


> Anyone hear anything about a storm supposedly 9 days away


Just enough time to fix the equipment


----------



## ppandr

gman2310;1174529 said:


> Anyone hear anything about a storm supposedly 9 days away


HAHA.....hope we all learned something from this last storm. The so-called forecasters (note not saying meteorologists) of today are nothing more than computer jockeys waiting the next model runs. What is there now, 6 models. And only the GFS was closeest on the midnight run Christmas eve as it showed 12-18 accross central NJ. These forecasts are sh%t. Just keep your equipment ready and when it happens it happens.


----------



## forestfireguy

Snowman087;1172890 said:


> hope thats crazy enough for ya


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!

We are still doing machine work for a local school and some late calling commercials.....

It was BEDLAM!


----------



## blk90s13

I really wished I had a skidsteer this storm


----------



## JPMAKO

There is something on the Models between January 9th- 11th. Only the GGEM has it coming up the coast. GFS has it going south do to blocking in the north. The good news is that there is good model consensus that it is going to get cold again around this time period. Actually this warm spell should only last a few days. The teleconnectors are showing a Negative NAO and neutral to Negative AO which would suggest a coastal solution. More to come.


----------



## tls22

If i dont see 2ft of snow again in one storm for the rest of my life...i would not care


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1176544 said:


> If i dont see 2ft of snow again in one storm for the rest of my life...i would not care


Get ready I think it's coming sooner than everyone thinks.
BTW: I am now 1 for 2 as I predicted the last one as 12-18 for most of northern NJ.

Just looked at the GFS and it shows something for the 13th - 16th as well.


----------



## tjlands

Gonna be awhile before Ocean- Monmouth recovers from this one.
It was a good holiday present though!


----------



## forestfireguy

blk90s13;1175240 said:


> I really wished I had a skidsteer this storm


A skidsteer would have helped some guys, but for most of the sites Iervice and the others I see driving it was loader country, our full sized backhoes were too small for alot of our work. We ran our loader and 2 sub loaders for a total of something like 100 hours on this one.....Our backhoes about the same. Skidsteers maybe 40.....

We have so many trucks broken, with everything from flats, to plows, transfer cases and transmissions we'll be luckty to have it all repaired by the next event. HOPE for the best!!!

We are FINALLY wrapping up removal and loader work for a school district we service, still going 5 days after the storm. Can't wait to see the billing for that work!!!!


----------



## FLC2004

forestfireguy;1176966 said:


> A skidsteer would have helped some guys, but for most of the sites Iervice and the others I see driving it was loader country, our full sized backhoes were too small for alot of our work. We ran our loader and 2 sub loaders for a total of something like 100 hours on this one.....Our backhoes about the same. Skidsteers maybe 40.....
> 
> We have so many trucks broken, with everything from flats, to plows, transfer cases and transmissions we'll be luckty to have it all repaired by the next event. HOPE for the best!!!
> 
> We are FINALLY wrapping up removal and loader work for a school district we service, still going 5 days after the storm. Can't wait to see the billing for that work!!!!


Thumbs Up Ed, i can only dream of billing a fraction of what you guys are gonna do on this one. Lets hope for a couple more of these before this seasons up payup


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1176551 said:


> Get ready I think it's coming sooner than everyone thinks.
> BTW: I am now 1 for 2 as I predicted the last one as 12-18 for most of northern NJ.
> 
> Just looked at the GFS and it shows something for the 13th - 16th as well.


I think you should be named the official plowsite weather forecaster for NNJ/SENY Jay- you called this one spot on when the weather guessers were still saying 30% chance of snow... kudos to you sir!

It would sure be nice to get at least one more big storm in before I head back up to school... bring it on! ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowJersey

i'll take another one of these or 2. while plowing it seems like its never gonna end but i can always use come extra cash


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1176966 said:


> A skidsteer would have helped some guys, but for most of the sites Iervice and the others I see driving it was loader country, our full sized backhoes were too small for alot of our work. We ran our loader and 2 sub loaders for a total of something like 100 hours on this one.....Our backhoes about the same. Skidsteers maybe 40.....
> 
> We have so many trucks broken, with everything from flats, to plows, transfer cases and transmissions we'll be luckty to have it all repaired by the next event. HOPE for the best!!!
> 
> We are FINALLY wrapping up removal and loader work for a school district we service, still going 5 days after the storm. Can't wait to see the billing for that work!!!!


Whats up ed. 
Still have loaders going tomorrow in Bricktown.!
We had four going since late sunday. Bobcats were good for the small sites only.
Your middle sentence about the trucks etc, I mirror that thought exactly.
Thank god I hired a mechanic last week and hes dam good.
Do any Lipinski work this storm?
If so we need to talk about an issue I have with them.
No wonder they have such a bad rep.
Have a happy one and give me a call when you can.


----------



## forestfireguy

Jon- It ain't all that great, I worked something like 90hrs since 1 PM last Sunday........

But you're headed in the right direction, you've grown your business considerably since we met last year......Don't forget, we were in business before you were born. If you want it you'll get there.........

Tim- I do a couple CVS stops for them, thats all. They are literally next door to others we have of our own, so it made sense. We are having some paperwork issues though. I'll call you Sunday.


----------



## cet

tls22;1176544 said:


> If i dont see 2ft of snow again in one storm for the rest of my life...i would not care


Tim I never understood why people like a mountain of snow. I would be happy with 3" snowfalls and that's it.


----------



## tls22

cet;1177661 said:


> Tim I never understood why people like a mountain of snow. I would be happy with 3" snowfalls and that's it.


Agree cet...i think i was like that at once also...but man the stress level with them are threw the roof...give me the 3-6 all day......im done with big storms...they are not fun


----------



## iceyman

50* on the hill today.. Beautiful.. Happy new year guys!


----------



## forestfireguy

Happy new year.................


----------



## FLC2004

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## ford550

Happy New Year! Lets have another prosperous and safe plowing year.


----------



## forestfireguy

Whats everyone doing for New Years??????


----------



## SnowJersey

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1178407#post1178407

Located in Point Pleasant.


----------



## STEVE F 350

td banks lots.they were plowed once or twice.34"brick/pt pleasant


----------



## plowin4u

looks like guy in front is doing all the work! lmfao!!


----------



## plowin4u

this storm killed me, three trucks down, should be up and running next event,i hate when stuff breaks!


----------



## forestfireguy

We have 7 trucks down, several plow issues, 1 trans lost reverse(and this one is the worst as we just changed out the trans with a Jasper Reman about 2 months ago and it's been fine since), one transfer case(2009 250 Gasser, and of course my truck) at least it'll be warranty, one set of blown up hubs, a back hoe tire, 3 skidsteer tires, 4 truck tires, and a couple alternators. UGHHHHHH, as long as we get it all up and running by the next one it's all good.


----------



## cj7plowing

we lost a set of hubs on one truck, blew a muffler apart on another from backing into a snow pile, and the same is leaking out of the transfer case. one truck get rear ended by a cab. abs light on in one of the trucks. ujoint sqeaking in another. my f350 has a caliper hangin.



2 trucks will be fixed monday the f350 is going to the dealership tues. and I am going to put a bed on the one that got rear ended. have to get tires for one truck, check all the welds on the plows and get all the trucks fluids changed.

I heard we might be getting a clipper on friday the 7th.


----------



## SDP Hauling

cj7plowing;1178939 said:


> I heard we might be getting a clipper on friday the 7th.


my truck is in the shop. Had just finished doing all my clean ups on friday and BOOM i pissed coolant everywhere. I would love for another little storm right away to get my $ back haha wesport


----------



## SnowJersey

we did pretty good, One truck went down early sunday but besides that all went well.


----------



## davidmiz

Does any one know where i can print a report of how much snow we recived on northern ocean? i have a client that tells me we recived 24in and i think it was 28-30. anything would help thanks.


----------



## tls22

davidmiz;1179807 said:


> Does any one know where i can print a report of how much snow we recived on northern ocean? i have a client that tells me we recived 24in and i think it was 28-30. anything would help thanks.


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...HI&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

Thats from nws in mt holly.....thats what i use.....

I hope we get anice 3-6 on friday....going to get a deflctor and curb guards for the xv 2morrow......


----------



## Andy96XLT

well after this nice storm i bought a real plow for a pretty damn good price . I am not the new owner of a western 7.6. I put it on at work on Tuesday/ Wedesday so now im all ready. Should we start taking bets on if we are getting anything on Friday???


----------



## davidmiz

Thanks tls22 I have seen that and it says 20 in Lakewood and brick had 30in. The site I'm having a problem with is on the border so I'm gonna bill them for 28 I'm trying to find something that's more accurate.


----------



## STEVE F 350

davidmiz;1180204 said:


> Thanks tls22 I have seen that and it says 20 in Lakewood and brick had 30in. The site I'm having a problem with is on the border so I'm gonna bill them for 28 I'm trying to find something that's more accurate.


dave.I'm just off rt 88 in brick near the GSP bridge,we received over 30"


----------



## davidmiz

In need to bring thrum a print out of how much we received.


----------



## cj7plowing

not only can the national weather center not predict weather but it cant tell us how much snow we got. It is a fact that central monmouth and ocean county got 30" of snow. This statement was made on every new weather story including the asbury park press.


----------



## JPMAKO

Here is a link to the Office of the State of NJ Climatologist. Make sure that you scroll down the page for info
http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=menu& target=wint1011snowtotals

I use this and the NOAA Snowfall totals for billing

Jason


----------



## Harold Finch

*Storms soon*

Looks like a decent one coming in thursday-sat...Possible big coastal again. Then another system early next week. I hope it keeps up now we are behind our snow fall averages so far this year.


----------



## SDP Hauling

Harold Finch;1180686 said:


> Looks like a decent one coming in thursday-sat...Possible big coastal again. Then another system early next week. I hope it keeps up now we are behind our snow fall averages so far this year.


where you getting you info? payuppayup


----------



## JPMAKO

Harold Finch;1180686 said:


> Looks like a decent one coming in thursday-sat...Possible big coastal again. Then another system early next week. I hope it keeps up now we are behind our snow fall averages so far this year.


Don't forget who is calling these 5 days before anyone else is even talking about them:waving:


----------



## blk90s13

so we are getting a storm soon or what ?


----------



## SnowJersey

don't think anyone knows, according to CBS news its a storm in canada and hasn't even developed yet


----------



## tls22

its a sneaky storm?


----------



## SnowJersey

Like the last?


----------



## cj7plowing

canadian clipper. looks like a 3 to 7 inch storm for us on friday , then the temps drop into the teens. storm tues-wed and one the fallowing week.


----------



## SDP Hauling

cj7plowing;1181175 said:


> canadian clipper. looks like a 3 to 7 inch storm for us on friday , then the temps drop into the teens. storm tues-wed and one the fallowing week.


wow...I honestly hope your right payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## ppandr

Hope your right, but latest model runs aren't looking to great. I agree on the clipper but unless it's got alot of moisture to work with I'm saying 1-2" across the board, maybe 2-4 north. Again it's Monday and we've got a 20% chance of this forecast actually happenning.


----------



## SnowJersey

Ill take 6" any day. No more 30" storms


----------



## simoncx

I'll take a easy 3-6", the 20+ are a nightmare for 2 days.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I think we may get something, but nothing too insane. I just heard it all depends on where it picks the moisture up from. That will change it from a storm for us or a storm for new england.


----------



## SnowJersey

accuweather has 2 videos up that i saw. If i'm understanding the metro madness video right it is showing 6-8 inches for us friday into saturday and another storm next week that they are not really talking about. 

there is another video i saw though that is saying the friday into saturday storm is going to hit NYC and above and mentioned a storm next week but again didn't talk to much about it. 

as always its still tuesday so this will change 10 times before it happens


----------



## forestfireguy

I saw a couple different forecasts as well. Once again (and no surpirse BTW) they don't KNOW SQUAT yet. Maybe a better clue by tomorrow PM. MAYBE.


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;1182742 said:


> I saw a couple different forecasts as well. Once again (and no surpirse BTW) they don't KNOW SQUAT yet. Maybe a better clue by tomorrow PM. MAYBE.


This season it is very difficult to forecast storms due to many factors including the La Nina and the very progressive nature of these storms. Unfortunately most of the American and European Models have undergone some software upgrades and I think that they are less accurate in depicting what may happen. It maybe because of stale data being entered into the programs themselves. Anyway this storm is going to be even tougher to forecast because of the potential Norlun Trough setup. Inside of this trough axis could see a good measurable snow but with these setups the band of precip is very narrow and is relatively impossible to pinpoint exactly where it is going to setup. I think that from the clipper we could see anywhere from a flurries to an inch or two. if we get into this Trough setup 4"-6" would not be out of the realm of possibilities. Not too much model consensus going on at this point so I would wait until tomorrow night possibly even Thurs morning for a better idea of the final solution. It does however look like next week is going to be VERY COLD and there are a few storms lurking for this time-frame. One in particular looks to be a good hit for our area. More to come....

Jason


----------



## tls22

wait jay you promised me snow...thats unexceptable


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;1183268 said:


> wait jay you promised me snow...thats unexceptable


yea wuts up with that ??  :laughing:


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1183268 said:


> wait jay you promised me snow...thats unexceptable


Tim,

I don't remember "*promising*" snow for anyone I do however *think* you will get some Friday into Saturday. Like I said this particular storm is very difficult to Forecast as most of the precip shield in our area is going to come from an inverted trough and not the area of low pressure that is out to sea. Inverted troughs are a rare occurrence and are very hard to pinpoint. Things could definitely change as we all know but right now I would say that North Eastern Jersey/ NYC could see around 4"- 6" with this system if the trough sets up over us. Even if this system does not pan out don't worry there is more on the way.: Is that acceptable?

BTW: How do you like the new blade? How is your Father doing?

Jason


----------



## Andy96XLT

reports this morning said 5-8, but they think its more on the lower end... this is for thursday into friday (mainly friday)


----------



## iceyman

As long as we can plow ill be happy


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;1183489 said:


> As long as we can plow ill be happy


Things are looking pretty good now for that to happen. The 12Z Nam model has the low coming closer to the coast so we may not have to rely solely on the Norlun Trough set-up. Hopefully the rest of the model suite depicts the same thing than more people could get in on the action. Here is the total precip from this event via 12Z Nam


----------



## ford550

Don't forget about the high ratios. So those blue areas .5"-1" liquid with 15:1 (at least if not higher) ratios would be 8"-15" (10"-20" with 20:1 ratios) of snow. I am not saying we are going to get that, I am just saying that at this moment and with that 12Z NAM run, if it was right, this is what we would see. IMO the Nam is overdoing precip but the GFS is underdoing precip. I think someone is going to see12". Where the trough sets up, that is the question.


----------



## Andy96XLT

at this time accuweather is saying 6 inches for northern NJ and 3-6 for central, the more south you go the less you will get it seems. I am on the border between 3-6 and 1-3 as of now.


----------



## GBRONNE

Well we had a duzie last week, whats this coming up the coast again?? Looks like 1 to 3" for edison, nj ??


----------



## forestfireguy

looks like 2-4, 5-7 though most of my service area over 24-36 hours. I HATE these long duration light accumulating storms.


----------



## highlander316

^that's what happened on the last one for me. Took about 5 hours to just get 1.5 inches.


----------



## ppandr

highlander316;1184392 said:


> ^that's what happened on the last one for me. Took about 5 hours to just get 1.5 inches.


Ya, and then it blew away.....I had a hard time justifying charging for 5" when one side of the complex had 5" the other was bare pavement. Cost me an extra hour or two just to make it look like the whole lot was covered.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Andy96XLT

^^^^ hahah, i know what you mean, its weird when it looks like the area you are at is on an angle


----------



## JPMAKO

0Z Nam Model shows the axis of heavy snow from this Norlun Trough set-up right over most of our area. NYC is going to get hit very hard if this verifies. Right now if this were to verify we could see anywhere from 6"- 10" possibly even more. I am skeptical to throw out numbers yet because these Norlun Trough set-ups are notorius for two things.
1. Huge bust potential
2. Heavy Mesoscale Banding of Snow
It is not out of the ordinary for these set-ups to produce small pockets of mesoscale banding (1"-3" per/hour)

Jason


----------



## Mikemat31

Anybody know whats up with this little storm?


----------



## ppandr

Anybody interested in a 95 International 4700 with 10' Valk...need to sell. Listed in used forum.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1183358 said:


> Tim,
> 
> I don't remember "*promising*" snow for anyone I do however *think* you will get some Friday into Saturday. Like I said this particular storm is very difficult to Forecast as most of the precip shield in our area is going to come from an inverted trough and not the area of low pressure that is out to sea. Inverted troughs are a rare occurrence and are very hard to pinpoint. Things could definitely change as we all know but right now I would say that North Eastern Jersey/ NYC could see around 4"- 6" with this system if the trough sets up over us. Even if this system does not pan out don't worry there is more on the way.: Is that acceptable?
> 
> BTW: How do you like the new blade? How is your Father doing?
> 
> Jason


lol...im jk jay....idc if it snows or not...after last storm and getting close to 3 seasons of hours.....and now have a nice side job......its all gravy....the v plow is great...i love it. IDK why it took me this long to switch over. My dad is doing great thankyou....went to DR in nyc last week and said come back in 6 months....everything is fine as of now...which is the best news i could hear to start the new year. Have a happy new year jay and keep the shiney side up.....

I know how tough this forcast is...i think its not going to be a big deal...just a salting


----------



## mkwl

Looks like NNJ/SNY had the best shot at the heaviest bands of snow where the trough sets up... I'd be happy with a solid 3" of snow- enough to plow ussmileyflag


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1185001 said:


> Looks like NNJ/SNY had the best shot at the heaviest bands of snow where the trough sets up... I'd be happy with a solid 3" of snow- enough to plow ussmileyflag


Yup, hopefully this Norlun trough tracks alittle farther south, in that case we might be looking at around 6". thatd be a perfect storm. as of now it looks like we could be seeing snow showers tonight then the real snow should be starting late tomm. morning through friday night.


----------



## Andy96XLT

the weather channel is not agreeing with the image posted above, but i hope the image is right as that will give my area a decent 4-5 inches. Weather channel is saying 1-2 at best for my area... I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## SnowJersey

anyone have a good snowblower parts dealer? I have a snapper sn801. its from the late 70's. works like a charm but i'm trying to find a parts diagram for it. would like to replace the belt. 

hoping to find a shop with some old manuals and parts around.


----------



## gman2310

SnowJersey;1185267 said:


> anyone have a good snowblower parts dealer? I have a snapper sn801. its from the late 70's. works like a charm but i'm trying to find a parts diagram for it. would like to replace the belt.
> 
> hoping to find a shop with some old manuals and parts around.


take belt off and go to a napa dealer, they can match it up. gonna be hard to get parts for that machine


----------



## SnowJersey

Yeah. I found the drive belt online but no luck on the auger belt. Machine has a 8hp briggs and stratton on it. Runs great. 

I called snapper today and they emailed me the manual and parts diagram for it. Good people


----------



## ford550

snow is building to our west. NAM has spit out .3 liquid which would be 3"-5". I am not sure we will get there, but ya never know. Next week and beyond is looking sweeeet Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## fatboyNJ

anyone in the jersey area have western harness number 62917 from 99-02 ram? we had to switch my dads plow to my truck after he blew his trans but he had a 98 and i didnt know they were different....if any one does please PM me ASAP..have cash in hand
thanks


----------



## JPMAKO

fatboyNJ;1185684 said:


> anyone in the jersey area have western harness number 62917 from 99-02 ram? we had to switch my dads plow to my truck after he blew his trans but he had a 98 and i didnt know they were different....if any one does please PM me ASAP..have cash in hand
> thanks


I dont know where you are located but this is a good place to start. http://www.snowplowsnj.com/
This is the distributor that my dealer uses.


----------



## fatboyNJ

thanks ill give it a try


----------



## ppandr

Uugghhh......watching this snow fall is like watching paint dry. Not even an inch and looks like we are almost through.


----------



## simoncx

Same here it's not even an inch and almost done by the looks of the radar.


----------



## ppandr

Thankfully the snow is still falling, 2" here now. We got about 40 drives and private roads with a 2" trigger, on top of my commercials.

Easy cash...payup


----------



## tls22

had a little fun today...nada in holmdel...about 2 here in edison which was knock down with salt...plowed for two hours in union they had about 4.



They are saying another 2-4 here tommorrow...what a great winter to buy a new plow....payup


----------



## cbw supply

Cbw supply has two locations located in nj and ny
master distributor of peladow and bagged rocksalt
call for quote 
866-544-2247


----------



## STEVE F 350

tls22;1186848 said:


> had a little fun today...nada in holmdel...about 2 here in edison which was knock down with salt...plowed for two hours in union they had about 4.
> 
> They are saying another 2-4 here tommorrow...what a great winter to buy a new
> plow....payup


..winter storm watch in effect from saturday morning through late saturday night...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter storm watch...which is in effect from saturday morning through late saturday night.

* precipitation type: Snow.

* accumulations: Four inches or more.

* timing: Beginning over far southern and southwestern new jersey by around 10 am saturday and spreading northeast to near interstate 195 by around noon. Ending in the evening.

* impacts: Snow would stick to roadways, especially but not exclusively untreated ones. Snowfall rates would cause the visibility to drop to or below one-half mile for a period of time. Driving would become hazardous.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## tls22

yeah steve you should do pretty well 2morrow


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;1186848 said:


> had a little fun today...nada in holmdel...about 2 here in edison which was knock down with salt...plowed for two hours in union they had about 4.
> 
> They are saying another 2-4 here tommorrow...what a great winter to buy a new plow....payup


 I got to my offices at 630am and they were black top from all the salt ive been dumping on them from refreeze during the week. lol dumped some more to keep it from sticking.


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;1186918 said:


> I got to my offices at 630am and they were black top from all the salt ive been dumping on them from refreeze during the week. lol dumped some more to keep it from sticking.


Nice lol...yeah made some sparks today.....pretty much all the lots in union off 22 where being plowed....


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well justed watched the news. We will be getting 4 to 7 inches tomorrow. Along the coast where I'm located a little less inland more. Will be a nice little money maker.


----------



## simoncx

I'll take another 1-2" tomorrow, today was fast and easy so can't complain. I heard tues to wed is suppose to be a bigger storm, anyone else here anything about next week?


----------



## njsnowremoval

Nice i hope it snows more. I love this wite stuff it really loves to make me money, we had 3 inches today almost 4. took about 3 hoours for 2 houses doing it by hand, saving up for a truck and plow.


----------



## highlander316

what's up with the storm 'coming' Tuesday (I think that's the day I heard)?

Today was a weird one, nothing really accumulated till 9am. So we had to deal with cars and traffic all day.


----------



## njsnowremoval

i heard like the storm of last week


----------



## KEC Maintaince

thats what i herd also they are predicting a similar storm to last weeks storm. but they really did not predict last weks storm.alls they said last week was it was going to snow with accumulation up to 12 inches then when the storm hit it was a tad bigger then they thought ... well 3x as big.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

heres the latest from NOAA
central nj area middlesex , union counties


Tonight: A slight chance of snow before 9pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. West wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Saturday: Snow showers likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. North wind between 3 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Saturday Night: A chance of snow showers, mainly before 11pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. Northwest wind between 9 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 35. West wind around 17 mph. 

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 20. Northwest wind between 9 and 15 mph. 

Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 35. 

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. 

Tuesday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Tuesday Night: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 26. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Wednesday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. 

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 33. 

Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 21. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 35.


----------



## mkwl

We ended up getting about 6" here... just got in from plowing all my drives since 1PM... nice easy storm :salute:


----------



## iceyman

The roads are white here from all the salt the threw.. Had a nice 1/2" lol


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1187113 said:


> We ended up getting about 6" here... just got in from plowing all my drives since 1PM... nice easy storm :salute:


I am doing pretty good with my track record so far with forecasting. *2 FOR 2 Baby*

Hopefully we can see a good storm Tues/ Wed and make it 3 FOR 3

*Tim,
I hear you even got in on a little action as Promised. lol...*

Jason


----------



## shovelracer

3-4" here today. Lots of people out there though. Almost every main road here was shut down at some point today. People just going too fast. I'm not sure how i feel about pre-treating as is being done around here. The towns have been doing lots of it except they are not following up and you are getting even slicker conditions than if they just let it be.


----------



## JPMAKO

I dont want to say much about next weeks potential because I have not really had the time to study the Models/ Pattern/ Teleconnectors associated with this time period and that would just be bad Ju-Ju. If and this is a BIG if this DGEX Model were to verify we would get buried.

Enjoy!


----------



## tls22

highlander316;1187065 said:


> what's up with the storm 'coming' Tuesday (I think that's the day I heard)?
> 
> Today was a weird one, nothing really accumulated till 9am. So we had to deal with cars and traffic all day.


Hey bud i responded to you in my thread...please check


JPMAKO;1187165 said:


> I am doing pretty good with my track record so far with forecasting. *2 FOR 2 Baby*
> 
> Hopefully we can see a good storm Tues/ Wed and make it 3 FOR 3
> 
> *Tim,
> I hear you even got in on a little action as Promised. lol...*
> 
> Jason


Well you know jay its not a party without me in on the action.....good call....looks like my area will get a nice push in 2morrow night...now do you have a answer to a bad cold for a guy that needs to keep plowing?


----------



## JPMAKO

> now do you have a answer to a bad cold for a guy that needs to keep plowing?


Yeah man as follows:

1 tbsp honey (optional)
3/4 glass tea (optional)
2 shots Brandy, Rum, Whiskey depending on you mood
1 slice lemon or cinnamon stick (optional)

step 1. fill glass
step 2. drink
step 3. repeat every hour or as necessary

Oh you said you need to keep plowing im sorry
Alka seltzer cold and flu seems to work ok and you can take Emergen C and then suck it up and go to work lol.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

drink plenty of fluids and stay hydrated those cold medicines will want to dry you out.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1187293 said:


> Yeah man as follows:
> 
> 1 tbsp honey (optional)
> 3/4 glass tea (optional)
> 2 shots Brandy, Rum, Whiskey depending on you mood
> 1 slice lemon or cinnamon stick (optional)
> 
> step 1. fill glass
> step 2. drink
> step 3. repeat every hour or as necessary
> 
> Oh you said you need to keep plowing im sorry
> Alka seltzer cold and flu seems to work ok and you can take Emergen C and then suck it up and go to work lol.





KEC Maintaince;1187309 said:


> drink plenty of fluids and stay hydrated those cold medicines will want to dry you out.


LOL....Thanks guys.....im def not missing a flake.....its def hitting me hard tonight....took some meds and drank some tea.....time for bed


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Good luck, Hope you get well. Be safe out there while plowing. Both my kids were sick yesterday. my wife wasn't feeling well today/tonight. Hopefully I won't get the bug.


----------



## njsnowremoval

viteman CCCCCCC+ some tea and dark honey, light honey doesnt work as well.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, it started snowing here just a light coat on hard surfaces.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Coming down steady here. About an 1/2' to 1". Not alot yet just wanted to post a few pics. Snow is fluffy like the last storm.

Heres a few pics


----------



## Harold Finch

Light snow just started here.. Couple inches possible by late pm? Another storm tuesday/wednesday?


----------



## lilsteve08

I just received some info from a friend of mine that north jersey will more than likely get 12-18" inches of snow tuesday into wednesday....


----------



## Dirty Jersey

As of now we have 4" to 5 " And still coming down.


----------



## jdilliplane1

what part of south jersey are you in?


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I'm in Egg Harbor Township


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1187165 said:


> I am doing pretty good with my track record so far with forecasting. *2 FOR 2 Baby*
> 
> Hopefully we can see a good storm Tues/ Wed and make it 3 FOR 3
> 
> *Tim,
> I hear you even got in on a little action as Promised. lol...*
> 
> Jason


Let's keep these storms coming- we're in a great pattern with at least 1 snowfall per week payup


----------



## KEC Maintaince

nothing here in middlesex county yet


----------



## KEC Maintaince

up date flurries now


----------



## Dirty Jersey

At lunch time today.


----------



## njsnowremoval

sweet this is great keep it comeing snow. clifton has nothing but a flurry here or there. t


----------



## cj7plowing

from what I see tues- wed could be a crippling storm for NJ. 

as for today light flurries in central monmouth county.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

cj7plowing;1188016 said:


> from what I see tues- wed could be a crippling storm for NJ.


That's what the word is... We shall soon see.


----------



## tls22

a steady light snow here in edison...sticking a bit to colder surfaces...dont think we will be doing much of anything.....looks like tuesday should be fun...but i dont think it will be a repeat of the 26th....looks to move a bit faster and weaker...still could put down 6-12 or 4-8...which is a great storm


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well the snow has ended and the sun popped out. Be safe up North.


----------



## ford550

Busy the last 2 days. Its nice getting them back to back to back to back. Had 2"-3" yesterday and 1" today. We had so much salt down from yesterday and last night only need to salt again today. Which is fine with me. I will salt the whole season down if we have to. payuppayuppayup

Tues/Wed looks interesting. The only thing that I see a problem with is the double barrel Low situation. I have been around for a while and these have a tendancy to bust. We shall see. a nice 6"-12" would be nice.


----------



## V_Scapes

fatboyNJ;1185684 said:


> anyone in the jersey area have western harness number 62917 from 99-02 ram? we had to switch my dads plow to my truck after he blew his trans but he had a 98 and i didnt know they were different....if any one does please PM me ASAP..have cash in hand
> thanks


If you still havent found the harness contact Traffic Safety in Mahwah on 17. theyre pretty good to deal with.


----------



## blk90s13

makes me think I should get into salting too events like this I can still be making good bucks


----------



## forestfireguy

V_Scapes;1188325 said:


> If you still havent found the harness contact Traffic Safety in Mahwah on 17. theyre pretty good to deal with.


Traffic safety is good, they ussually have most everything in stock. But for other well stocked dealers with better pricing, try Hawthorne Hitch(Hawthorne NJ) and TKO Automotive(Midland Park NJ)......

Good Luck


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well just came home from plowing. Had a person slide toward me and made me side swipe a tree. It dent up my passenger side truck bed before the wheel well. Will get it fixed in spring. But enough to annoy the hell out of you and ruin the night. But that all can be fixed.


----------



## srl28

At least you didnt get hit! And more so at least you werent hurt. And it didnt damage the plow or truck to the point where its not useable.

Nice dusting to an inch up here to get us out salting again! Happy about that. Curious to see what this week brings now. 6 to 12 is fine but I'm not looking forward to it if its gonna be one of those monster monster storms!


----------



## Harold Finch

Yes, Tuesday, tuesday night into wednesday time frame is looking like a significant snowfall for most of NJ, Very very cold temps afterwards too. Plug those block heaters in


----------



## ppandr

forestfireguy;1188444 said:


> Traffic safety is good, they ussually have most everything in stock. But for other well stocked dealers with better pricing, try Hawthorne Hitch(Hawthorne NJ) and TKO Automotive(Midland Park NJ)......
> 
> Good Luck


You can also try West Chester in Flanders off 206. 
http://westchestermachinery.com/default.htm

They are a stocking Western dealer and very accommodating.


----------



## bronco91

ppandr;1188760 said:


> You can also try West Chester in Flanders off 206.
> http://westchestermachinery.com/default.htm
> 
> They are a stocking Western dealer and very accommodating.


U also can try K&Z AUTO REPAIR in wyckoff the have a good stock of western, fisher, meyers, curtis, and towerl, salter parts. Also great group of guys that work there and good price.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Anyone know if anywhere has predictions posted for the tuesday/wednesday storm


----------



## SnowJersey




----------



## Dirty Jersey

srl28;1188658 said:


> At least you didnt get hit! And more so at least you werent hurt. And it didnt damage the plow or truck to the point where its not use.


That is very true. But aggravating at the same time. I'll get it all fixed up in the spring.

Thanks,
John


----------



## cj7plowing

I just looked at some of the weather forums and it looks like we are going to get crushed, maybe some mixing along the coast at the hieght of the storm , but its gonna be a power house none the less. looks like it my blossom off cape cod for very high totals . I think we end up with 12"


----------



## tls22

My gf was saying that there was some women talking all loud in the store about how 30 inches of snow is coming....lol im going with that forcast...sounds reasonable


----------



## s&mll

tls22;1189128 said:


> My gf was saying that there was some women talking all loud in the store about how 30 inches of snow is coming....lol im going with that forcast...sounds reasonable


Is she fat and ugly too?


----------



## tls22

s&mll;1189145 said:


> Is she fat and ugly too?


lol...who the women or ur girl?


----------



## s&mll

Let me give you a hint. Go with a western ultra mount...drive right into it and just pull up the two legs/hooks and you're good to go. super fast and simple


----------



## tls22

s&mll;1189168 said:


> Let me give you a hint. Go with a western ultra mount...drive right into it and just pull up the two legs/hooks and you're good to go. super fast and simple


lmao.......how long u been plowing


----------



## iceyman

Let's go birds!


----------



## V_Scapes

It does seem to be a sizable storm. ch 12 said earlier this one will be in between the last 2 storms we had but no one is really giving out any solid totals yet. the small storm in the midwest is going to join up with the monster in the south. But its supposed to be an overnight event so thats good news.


----------



## JPMAKO

I have to look at tonight's 00Z guidance before giving out my final call but right now most all from Central-North Jersey and South Eastern New York on up to Boston are looking at anywhere from 6"-10" locally 12"- 18". I am going to go out on a limb here and say 12+ for most of the area the way things look now. Hopefully the 00Z model guidance depicts the same solution or a little west and wetter later tonight. I will say this: this storm covers a lot of ground and is in my opinion more moisture laden than the models are showing. This is evident by looking at Satellite Photo's and the Current Radar.
More to come...

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO

WOW look at the 00z Nam Model. 15"- 24" if this verifies


----------



## Harold Finch

I agree. With temps on tuesday hitting 30 high 20 low, a lot of water will be up top and come through very cold air, giving us very high water to snow ratios. One inch of rain may equal 16-20 inches of snow on this one. Get ready guys


----------



## ppandr

One big mother %$**^.
In the words of "Couple's Retreat".....BOOM
Feeling like this is my Saturday night after the last two days...tomorrow Sunday.
Banking my sleep for Tuesday/ Wednesday


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1190210 said:


> Last edited by ppandr; Today at 10:43 PM. Reason: Can't spell when intoxicated


That's funny


----------



## tls22

gfs model gives us 3-6/4-8 im not buying the nam on this at all.....its really a horrible model outside 48hrs.....we are def going to plow...just dont think it will be huge...which idc


----------



## s&mll

Its only 11pm >>?? Im with ppandR. Drank way to much way to early due to football


----------



## s&mll

tls22;1190261 said:


> gfs model gives us 3-6/4-8 im not buying the nam on this at all.....its really a horrible model outside 48hrs.....we are def going to plow...just dont think it will be huge...which idc


Tim you dont know anything about the weather. Just go buy a Western plow and hang out with your fat girlfriend Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190261 said:


> gfs model gives us 3-6/4-8 im not buying the nam on this at all.....its really a horrible model outside 48hrs.....we are def going to plow...just dont think it will be huge...which idc


Due to the fact that the NAM is a high res model it is actually quite a bit more reliable than the GFS in this time frame.


----------



## tls22

s&mll;1190267 said:


> Tim you dont know anything about the weather. Just go buy a Western plow and hang out with your fat girlfriend Thumbs Up


Im sorry mr i end up every night infront of my computer with my pants around my ankles......then call it a night.......


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1190269 said:


> Due to the fact that the NAM is a high res model it is actually quite a bit more reliable than the GFS in this time frame.


no way jay....for metiscole banding its great...such as the last event...with inverted troughts......its often way wetter then other models...and just at 18z it was showing .25 for us....in no way has it shown consistency


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190271 said:


> Im sorry mr i end up every night infront of my computer with my pants around my ankles......then call it a night.......


Tim,

No Model Hugging allowed. I simply was showing that Nam because it was a great hit for our area. The GFS also depicts a good 6"- 10" for our area. The GFS also has a South East Bias and also Initialized wrong and is not handling the strength of the southern energy once it makes landfall.


----------



## s&mll

tls22;1190275 said:


> no way jay....for metiscole banding its great...such as the last event...with inverted troughts......its often way wetter then other models...and just at 18z it was showing .25 for us....in no way has it shown consistency


Such big words.... Wtf is metiscole???


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190275 said:


> no way jay....for metiscole banding its great...such as the last event...with inverted troughts......its often way wetter then other models...and just at 18z it was showing .25 for us....in no way has it shown consistency


Maybe not in the operational models so much as the ensembles. For D1-D3 the Nam is king but does overdue the QPF.


----------



## JPMAKO

s&mll;1190281 said:


> Such big words.... Wtf is metiscole???


He meant Mesoscale


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1190280 said:


> Tim,
> 
> No Model Hugging allowed. I simply was showing that Nam because it was a great hit for our area. The GFS also depicts a good 6"- 10" for our area. The GFS also has a South East Bias and also Initialized wrong and is not handling the strength of the southern energy once it makes landfall.


Jay

Im simply saying i dont buy the big nam qpf.......idc how much the gfs improved at h5 it has been consistant and also the euro is not showing the nam solution......the hpc also said the gfs initialized wrong when it was the first to go way west for the boxing day storm....the hpc and mt holly have said they are not buying the nam's wrap up costal bomb


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1190287 said:


> Maybe not in the operational models so much as the ensembles. For D1-D3 the Nam is king but does overdue the QPF.


I have never trusted the nam inside 6 hrs....im surprise to hear u say that


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190294 said:


> Jay
> 
> Im simply saying i dont buy the big nam qpf.......idc how much the gfs improved at h5 it has been consistant and also the euro is not showing the nam solution......the hpc also said the gfs initialized wrong when it was the first to go way west for the boxing day storm....the hpc and mt holly have said they are not buying the nam's wrap up costal bomb


GEFS and SREF are also coming in closer or more West to the NAM.
Like I stated the NAM is usually overdone on QPF.


----------



## JPMAKO

Model diagnostic discussion 
nws hydrometeorological prediction center camp springs md 
958 pm est sun jan 09 2011 

valid jan 10/0000 utc thru jan 13/1200 utc 


...see nous42 kwno admnfd for the status of the upper air 
ingest... 

00z nam evaluation 

...shortwave trough progressing through the gulf coast/southeast 
today and tonight... 

The 12z ecmwf weakens the trough more quickly compared to the 
nam/18z gfs but otherwise shows good phase agreement. 

...upper low moving from the rockies to the northeast through the 
period... 

The nam is a little deeper tracking the low through oh/pa and 
shifts the center of the low offshore slower than the 18z gfs/12z 
ecmwf. Otherwise...the gfs/ecmwf show good large-scale agreement. 

...low pressure deepening off the mid-atlantic/northeast coast 
tue/wed... 

The nam and 12z ecmwf are similar until about 00z wednesday when 
the nam...due to its slightly deeper and slower solution 
upstream...pulls the nam increasingly toward the western edge of 
the guidance...while the 18z gfs is slightly faster than the ecmwf 
tracking the low past cape cod. While no apparent problems exist 
with the nam's low solution late in the period...including from 
initialization...its track lies west of nearly the entire 
deterministic/ensemble guidance envelope after 12z wed and thus is 
considered questionable until confirmed by additional guidance.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1190305 said:


> GEFS and SREF are also coming in closer or more West to the NAM.
> Like I stated the NAM is usually overdone on QPF.


Yeah but the srefs have some of the nam data and the gefs have been wetter then the op the last few runs...still no change in the op run....i guess we shall see what happens...my bet is a solution between the gfs and whatever the euro shows tonight....


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190311 said:


> Yeah but the srefs have some of the nam data and the gefs have been wetter then the op the last few runs...still no change in the op run....i guess we shall see what happens...my bet is a solution between the gfs and whatever the euro shows tonight....


Hopefully the Euro follows the NAM and we could all be really happy. Either way we should all be happy that we are gonna get snow. I think this will bring me into the 3 for 3 range too as I was talking about the potential of this storm almost two weeks ago. lol...


----------



## FLC2004

......


----------



## tls22

FLC2004;1190328 said:


> ......


lol jay and i are having a convo on weather geek stuff...no need to be alarmed....its def going to snow and we all will be plowing


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190340 said:


> lol jay and i are having a convo on weather geek stuff...no need to be alarmed....its def going to snow and we all will be plowing


Ensemble mean is more West and Stonger


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1190343 said:


> Ensemble mean is more West and Stonger


That might mean you have a few idv members way further west...the mean does not look further west with low placement to me...just wetter.....still keeps heavy qpf offshore........


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190347 said:


> That might mean you have a few idv members way further west...the mean does not look further west with low placement to me...just wetter.....still keeps heavy qpf offshore........


ECM is also somewhat supporting an SREF/NAM solution with a deep closed 500mb low 
and a very strong amount of voriticy in the upper levels this could produce some heavy Deformation Bands that could reach 2"-3" an hour.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1190361 said:


> ECM is also somewhat supporting an SREF/NAM solution with a deep closed 500mb low
> and a very strong amount of voriticy in the upper levels this could produce some heavy Deformation Bands that could reach 2"-3" an hour.


Agree, but the ecm mean was atleast 100 miles further east them the nam and not as wrap up...i mean this could end up being a KU....but i rather not have the nam just in my corner...im going to euro on this one.....6-10.....but this could def change


----------



## iceyman

Thanks for the insight guys...mucho appreciated.. Hopefully this thing bombs out and we get buried


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1190369 said:


> Agree, but the ecm mean was atleast 100 miles further east them the nam and not as wrap up...i mean this could end up being a KU....but i rather not have the nam just in my corner...im going to euro on this one.....6-10.....but this could def change


At this point in time I would go with a NAM/GFS blend which is about where the Euro isThumbs Up

As I said I will wait until 12Z runs tomorrow to make my final call but as of now 6"-10" possibly 12+ is a good bet.


----------



## blk90s13

iceyman;1190377 said:


> Thanks for the insight guys...mucho appreciated.. Hopefully this thing bombs out and we get buried


yes buried is what I am looking for Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;1190377 said:


> Thanks for the insight guys...mucho appreciated.. Hopefully this thing bombs out and we get buried


I am still waiting on my Ice Cream from last year :waving:


----------



## iceyman

Were open all year lol... What we getting here?


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;1190639 said:


> Were open all year lol... What we getting here?


Some Snow Maybe!


----------



## iceyman

20 hour day or 40 hour day? Lol


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;1190728 said:


> 20 hour day or 40 hour day? Lol


31 Hr day.
It looks like this mornings guidance is in line with my thinking from last night.
The 06Z Nam backed off a little of its outrageous QPF and the GFS has shifted more West this morning and is a tad bit more amplified at H5. If this amplifies a little more to our south I would up the totals from last night's thinking.


----------



## JPMAKO

I am going to play with my kids for a while and take a break from the Models. I will update everyone after the Ensembles and 12Z Guidance...

My Kids


----------



## JPMAKO

I have been at a Structure Fire for a while and was unable to look through all of the Guidance but from what I have seen the 12Z Model guidance has come west and is more occluded.
I think the 0z runs will come in stronger and wetter because all the models today had h5 closed off. NAM,SREF,Euro ensembles and GGEM ensembles shifted west and H5 looks great. That tells me this storm will be stronger than what the models are currently depicting.
Also I am seeing 25-35 mph winds in uptons latest discussion so blizzard warnings maybe posted closer to the coast.
May have to up totals after 0Z tonight


----------



## iceyman

Thanks for the update and cute kids lol .. I hope we get blasted


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;1191161 said:


> Thanks for the update and cute kids lol .. I hope we get blasted


Some photo's of the Fire


----------



## Supper Grassy

I got lost with all the Acronyms above. where are the maps from?


----------



## V_Scapes

Not looking foward to more blizzard conditions. I feel like we could be in for more than the 12" they are predicting.


----------



## iceyman

Dam that looks like a nice house..


----------



## JPMAKO

I am off to a meeting and will post some thoughts later but here is some WRF/GFS Ensemble mean eye candy for you all to dwell upon


----------



## Andy96XLT

I think my area is going to be somewhere in the 8" range. I am hoping, that's a good amount.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Where on WRF do i find the maps?


----------



## WhitePlowr

*Snoway 22 series interest*

I'm looking to see if anyone has a newer snoway 22 series DP plow in north nj area i can come check out. I'm thinking of getting one for an suv I have. As much as people love them for all the great features they have as a smaller lightweight plow, they hate them for a more complex system that can break down or give you more problems along with the future availability of parts. I've read on here they dont make parts for the older 22 series 3 point hook up.its something to think about. i'd like to get 10 years out of it. my other option is the fisher homesteader.i know two different leagues but im basically using it for several larger drives that aren't completely smooth but nothing to where im gonna be clipping anything or riding it against a curb.my fisher guy is 10 minutes away and snoway is 45 minutes away in good weather no traffic. not such a big deal because im not under pressure to get the job down if i need a part. anyone else with thoughts or information please respond. Thanks


----------



## JPMAKO

***Update***

My thoughts with this storm remain the same as they have been for the last couple of days. I am not going to stay up too late tonight so I will not get to see the Euro. As of now I am sticking with a blend of the Nam/GFS although the GFS is still not handling the southern stream well and is not correct given cyclogenesis and the H5 Pattern. For North Eastern NJ, South East NY I will stick to my guns with 8"-12" and pockets of 12+ were the heavy deformation bands set-up.
The thing to watch with this is most of the Models continue to follow the West trend as they did with the Christmas Storm within 24 Hours. I would like to see the Euro before saying this is my final call but I think that my solution will come to fruition.
As of now you can see on the Radar that this thing is Juicy and could very well surprise a lot of us especially if you live near the City or Long Island. If the Heavy Mesoscale Banding sets-up over any one location you could be seeing rates of 2"-3" an hour for a couple of hours. Although some of the model output suggests 4"-5" an hour I am not buying that. I think that areas north of us like parts of CT and MASS are going to see some pockets of 2' or more. 

I may have to tweak my totals tomorrow morning but for now I am sticking with my  as I have been right at least twice this year.

Jason


----------



## tls22

A winter storm warning remains in effect from 4 pm this afternoon
to noon est wednesday.

* precipitation type: Snow.

* accumulations: 6 to 10 inches.

* timing: Snow is expected to overspread the area from southwest
to northeast late this afternoon and early this evening...
Then continue through tonight before tapering off during
wednesday morning. The heaviest snow should occur overnight
and early wednesday morning.

* impacts: Snow will stick to untreated roadways. Snowfall rates
of around an inch per hour can cause the visibility to drop to
one-quarter mile for a period of time... With the heaviest
snow occurring overnight. Driving will become hazardous. This
evenings commute could become slippery in spots... However the
wednesday morning commute could be rather hazardous.

* winds: Are expected to increase from the northwest and turn
gusty mainly after the snowfall... With areas of blowing and
drifting snow occurring wednesday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow are
expected. This will make travel very hazardous or impossible. If
you need to travel... Use extra caution especially on side roads
and while crossing bridges and other elevated surfaces.
Remember... Bridges tend to ice up before the roadway does


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1192032 said:


> A winter storm warning remains in effect from 4 pm this afternoon
> to noon est wednesday.
> 
> * precipitation type: Snow.
> 
> * accumulations: 6 to 10 inches.
> 
> * timing: Snow is expected to overspread the area from southwest
> to northeast late this afternoon and early this evening...
> Then continue through tonight before tapering off during
> wednesday morning. The heaviest snow should occur overnight
> and early wednesday morning.
> 
> * impacts: Snow will stick to untreated roadways. Snowfall rates
> of around an inch per hour can cause the visibility to drop to
> one-quarter mile for a period of time... With the heaviest
> snow occurring overnight. Driving will become hazardous. This
> evenings commute could become slippery in spots... However the
> wednesday morning commute could be rather hazardous.
> 
> * winds: Are expected to increase from the northwest and turn
> gusty mainly after the snowfall... With areas of blowing and
> drifting snow occurring wednesday.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow are
> expected. This will make travel very hazardous or impossible. If
> you need to travel... Use extra caution especially on side roads
> and while crossing bridges and other elevated surfaces.
> Remember... Bridges tend to ice up before the roadway does


Tim,

What do you think? You seem to be getting into the weather so I would like to hear your comparative synopsis.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1192148 said:


> Tim,
> 
> What do you think? You seem to be getting into the weather so I would like to hear your comparative synopsis.


Jay i have been into it since i was younder...just never talk about it cause i talk it to death on other sites....plus as you and i both know its so hard to predict these storm.,....so i dont want to get these guys hopes up and plus its hard to explain to someone that think its a perfect science.

I would go 6-10 right now...with a shot at 11-12 near ewr area and costal monmouth...i saw the 06z nam and i also saw the 06z gfs worlds apart.....go with a 00z euro middel road...that should do it....


----------



## tjlands

You guys think that there is any chance of mixing issues along the coast?


----------



## tls22

tjlands;1192165 said:


> You guys think that there is any chance of mixing issues along the coast?


I doubt you and i would be upset if we saw sleet...i dont think so Tim.......perhaps towards lbi and acy.....not up by you and me


----------



## bronco91

JPMAKO;1191171 said:


> Some photo's of the Fire


 nice pic were was the fire i guess u didnt get time to play with the kids


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1192150 said:


> Jay i have been into it since i was younder...just never talk about it cause i talk it to death on other sites....plus as you and i both know its so hard to predict these storm.,....so i dont want to get these guys hopes up and plus its hard to explain to someone that think its a perfect science.
> 
> I would go 6-10 right now...with a shot at 11-12 near ewr area and costal monmouth...i saw the 06z nam and i also saw the 06z gfs worlds apart.....go with a 00z euro middel road...that should do it....


Did you notice how consistent tha Nam has been for the last 8-10 or so runs? I strongly feel that the Gfs although great at picking up storms in the long range has lost it in the shorter range due to it's lack of software upgrades. It has a tendency to latch on to a piece of energy and then constantly flip flop with it's solution for days. Even with the Christmas Storm it was the eastern most outlier until right before the storm when it followed other model guidance and came west. I will tell you this I am very surprised to see that the Nogaps which normally I do not even pay attention too was consistent with this storm for 11 runs in a row.

Well enough about the models it is time to follow the Water Vapor Imagery and the Radar.

I still think I may need to slightly adjust my totals upward but for now I will stick with what I got.

Jason


----------



## tjlands

We still have 4-6ft berms along some curb lines at coastal locations, if we were to get a foot it could get ugly for the customers wallets for we would have to bring in loaders everywhere....again


----------



## iceyman

Hey its not your fault were gona get hit again..


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;1192150 said:


> Jay i have been into it since i was younder...just never talk about it cause i talk it to death on other sites....plus as you and i both know its so hard to predict these storm.,....so i dont want to get these guys hopes up and plus its hard to explain to someone that think its a perfect science.
> 
> I would go 6-10 right now...with a shot at 11-12 near ewr area and costal monmouth...i saw the 06z nam and i also saw the 06z gfs worlds apart.....go with a 00z euro middel road...that should do it....


I will take 12 in ewr anyday


----------



## cj7plowing

I am going with 10" to 12" as mixing get to us in monmouth county. I just hope its not heavy as cement.


----------



## tjlands

Watching TV in my office both the weather channel and news 12 just lowered amounts south of 195 corridor to 4-6


----------



## tls22

tjlands;1192624 said:


> Watching TV in my office both the weather channel and news 12 just lowered amounts south of 195 corridor to 4-6


makes sense...models have back off a bit on preciep...which is fine by me....5-10 looks like a good call for all of jersey


----------



## SnowJersey

Yeah I just saw on Henry margusity's facebook page that he think the coast is gonna get shoved east and it's gonna develop late for the Nj NY area. still gonna be a A big storm for new England


----------



## SnowJersey

I would like at least 12


----------



## captadamnj

Sticking with my weekend prediction of 4"-8" with some localized higher amounts through East Central Jersey. However...

Observed central pressure is already 6 mb below with what the models initialized. Steady precip already in South Jersey. Latest RUC runs moving precip shield west. MM5 brings the system to a crawl through the day on Wednesday south of Long Island, maintaining measurable precip into Monmouth (and northern Ocean?) counties until after noon tomorrow. 

Hoping to see the kids for dinner tomorrow, but just don't know with this one. Have a safe night.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well around 1:30-2:00 pm it started with light snow. It stopped then a hour or so later it started as sleet and is still sleeting now. We will see if and when the change over will be.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Hopefully it adds up to 4-8" down here in Southern Nj. That will keep us busy most of the night and into the day tommorrow


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Yup. Where are located SJ if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## SnowJersey

seems like wet snow here at the beach


----------



## SnowJersey

New obs in. Coastal storm has begun to accelerate north. It's located off of Ocean City Maryland. Dover and Philly radars showing the circulation around the coastal storm developing over eastern Maryland. Heavy precip continues to explode over New Jersey as upper level storm approaches from the west. Biggest pressure falls from central NJ to coastal Maryland.

(From Henry Margusity's Facebook Page)


----------



## iceyman

A little mixing here.. The heavy stuff shoulld be here soon.. Have fun guys


----------



## Plow Nuts

berlin but most of our accounts are in burlington county


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Cool, I'm familiar with Berlin and the area's around them.


----------



## SnowJersey

just rain. I hope the snow shows up


----------



## ppandr

Big fat heavy flakes falling, about an inch on the ground. This is going to be a heavy wet event, temps starting to fall 25 now, was 29 two hours ago. Calling 6" here in Hunterdon.


----------



## srl28

Comin down prety quick and hard here so far. About 1 1/2 to 2" down already. Whens everyone going out?


----------



## ppandr

2-3" on the ground here at 10:30. Thinking around 12-1am getting on the pusher. Want to have 4-5 inches on the ground.

Right now heading to bed....not to sleep though. Thumbs Up Like to challange myself.....


----------



## cj7plowing

ppandr;1193182 said:


> 2-3" on the ground here at 10:30. Thinking around 12-1am getting on the pusher. Want to have 4-5 inches on the ground.
> 
> Right now heading to bed....not to sleep though. Thumbs Up Like to challange myself.....


thats funny , like some kind of Triathlon !

snowing now with almost an inch in long branch


----------



## srl28

LOL! 

Thinking 330 or so should work.


----------



## tls22

snowing good here...prob close to two...3am start for us...time for sleep...or try to


----------



## iceyman

Got a beautiful 6 to 8".. The next 20 hours will be great.. Have fun while it lasts fellas


----------



## srl28

Not a bad storm at all! Things went smoothly and we kinda enjoyed it instead of it being an all around rat race!

Somewhat off topic in a way but what is everyones thoughts on the rest of the winter. Got half of January left and all of February. Whats everyone thinking??


----------



## ppandr

Hopefully the pattern stays cold. 

Ended up with 7-9" depending on where we measured. Nice and light. Fastest we've been done with this much snow.


----------



## forestfireguy

ppandr;1193509 said:


> Hopefully the pattern stays cold.
> 
> Ended up with 7-9" depending on where we measured. Nice and light. Fastest we've been done with this much snow.


Show off............


----------



## tls22

7-9 in my accounts.....was one of the best pushes i have had....just powder and scoop baby....only problem is im real sick...fever,aches, and all the other goodies.....time for some sleep.....thankgod my father is tucking up......dont know what we would do without eachother


----------



## LAB INC

*Nj snow*

When is are next storm ?????


----------



## iceyman

We flew thru our routes too.. Great snow to push.. It ws almost like it wanted to go into a pile.. Lol I love snow


----------



## SnowJersey

had a good storm. We completed our accounts fast and nothing actually broke!. 

Still running out of places to put the snow though. 

any word on this storm next week?


----------



## Len90

The snow is fighting back now! Starting to drift like crazy.

Also, temps are going to drop like crazy. It's gonna get really cold for the next few days.


----------



## Plow Nuts

We'll we got 7 in some spots and 10 in others. Nice and lite. We cruised through our accounts, picked up 4 more commercial lots and 2 residential lots as well. Money falling from the sky each time it snows. The old Ford performed well, although the salt speader crapped out and the snow blower took a hit from the dually. Had all the lug nuts come loose on the Rf wheel on the 73 Ford--too much beer and not enough oomphhh. Still made it home in 1 piece with minimal head aches. Went out at 10:30pm--got home at 2:30 pm ---7 large driveways with sidewalks and 7 LARGE commercial lots. I will take 7-10 inches of snow every storm--it gets a little crazy when you have to hit each lot 2 and 3 times for 18-24 inches


----------



## JPMAKO

Tim,

Good job forecasting this one. I guess that in the end we were both right as you said 6"-10" and I said 8"-12". I ended up with close to 10" on most of my accounts, actual totals ranged from 8.2" - 9.8" on two different commercial lots. Had the low formed about 50 or so miles more to the south we would have gotten blasted. In the end I am glad that this went the way that it did. How did everyone else make out?
This was a very easy storm to plow although we did do everyone twice. We started at 2am and were done by 1pm. I will take these type of events any day of the week.payup

I will be studying the models for this next storm tonight/ tomorrow after some much needed sleep. 

Jason


----------



## ppandr

forestfireguy;1193586 said:


> Show off............


What? That I have 7-9" inches? I can't help I was blessed with this.


----------



## Harold Finch

Possible couple inches sat. Next decent moisture heavy storm is predicted for tuesday-wednesday next week.. Might be heavier snow, more ice and mixed with rain during day tho. Keep an eye on that one


----------



## captadamnj

Nice run through the route, when the snow stopped by 5 AM, expected rush hour to be nuts but seems people definitely learned something the last go round and didn't all push things in the AM, much less traffic around than I expected. 

Next system of significance comes through next week, but forecast to pass well to the west leaving us on the warm side of things. Looking out 15+ days, a coastal system is forecast for the last weekend of the month, long way to go to get to that one.


----------



## SnowJersey

Yeah the store stopping at 5am was nice. I drove to my one account and I could barely see in front of me. Plowed the lot and the way back it was barely snowing and the state just cleared. Drastic change in driving conditions


----------



## captadamnj

12Z GFS now gives us something about 10 days out, still a long ways to go, but looking good for a return to a colder weather pattern after some moderation early to middle of next week.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1194213 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Good job forecasting this one. I guess that in the end we were both right as you said 6"-10" and I said 8"-12". I ended up with close to 10" on most of my accounts, actual totals ranged from 8.2" - 9.8" on two different commercial lots. Had the low formed about 50 or so miles more to the south we would have gotten blasted. In the end I am glad that this went the way that it did. How did everyone else make out?
> This was a very easy storm to plow although we did do everyone twice. We started at 2am and were done by 1pm. I will take these type of events any day of the week.payup
> 
> I will be studying the models for this next storm tonight/ tomorrow after some much needed sleep.
> 
> Jason


We both did a great job jay....hope we get somthing next week.......plus im happy we did not get what CT did....dont want to do that again:crying:


----------



## blk90s13

was a nice little storm nothing broke and went smooth 


when are we gonna get buried again ?


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;1194983 said:


> We both did a great job jay....hope we get somthing next week.......plus im happy we did not get what CT did....dont want to do that again:crying:


Hey Tim, what depth totals you get for Edison. All the sites said Metuchen 7.1" . I dont know?


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;1195057 said:


> Hey Tim, what depth totals you get for Edison. All the sites said Metuchen 7.1" . I dont know?


Thats report was at 1am i think for metuchen....final total from a local guy i know with a snowboard accumlation method was 8.5 and prob close to 8 in edison.....billing out 8 for edison and 9 for holmdel


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;1195117 said:


> Thats report was at 1am i think for metuchen....final total from a local guy i know with a snowboard accumlation method was 8.5 and prob close to 8 in edison.....billing out 8 for edison and 9 for holmdel


thanks bud


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;1195123 said:


> thanks bud


np anytime


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

I started my jobs around 2am wasn't sure how much we were going to get and my little jeep can only push so much so i wanted to get a first pass on all my driveways. At 6 my 2 helpers were waiting and we went around again and were done by 2. Nice coin for 12 hrs. About a mile from my house the wipers failed me so i had to hang out the window and clean the snow,which I might ad was coming down at a clip. I got home and right side wiper gear was toast so i pulled assembly off and was good to go.lol


----------



## JPMAKO

Looks like we have a couple of events showing up on the Long Range Models.

1. The first System is modeled to occur around the 18th- 19th.
At this point in time it appears to be a snow/sleet/rain mix. Most of the area could start out as snow and change over to either freezing rain or just plain rain.
the MJO is expected to go into phase 7-8 in this timeframe suggesting an East Coast Storm. The NAO is going towards neutral, some guidance suggests it will go positive but it is clear that is is trending neutral not positive in this timeframe. This allows cold air to converge on the the system but with the lack of blocking to the North and the fact that it is not a true positive NAO any cold air will not be able to make it to our South.
The AO is trending negative and thus could mean that cold air is going to be available for this system
The PNA is expected to go positive over the next few days so the pattern is there. 
This is what I mean by reading the teleconnections and the patterns. This scenario means that any energy that comes across will be able to take a more westerly track as opposed to a NNE track if the NAO was negative. If the area of Low Pressure was to develope in the gulf it would in essence be able to take a more NNW (Inland) track due to the neutral NAO. Models at this time do suggest some frozen precip associated with this storm as the 850mb temps are cold enough. Usually the surface temps will follow suit with cold air advection. I would like to see some more model runs with this storm before laying out a scenario but as of right now it looks like it could go either way. Snow to Rain 

2. The second System looks like it would occur around the 26th-27th. I have not seen enough model runs to even consider this a player yet, but just keep that timeframe in mind as it is going to get Very Cold again.

That is all for now I need to study the model guidance before I issue a scenario.

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO

I like where this is going. Hopefully we get some model agreement over the next couple of days.


----------



## Plow Nuts

would be nice to pick up another workable sorm this week. I would much rather be in the truck than work my regular job


----------



## JPMAKO

Plow Nuts;1197379 said:


> would be nice to pick up another workable sorm this week. I would much rather be in the truck than work my regular job


Unfortunately that is not for next week. It is for the 27th-28th.


----------



## JPMAKO

JPMAKO;1197501 said:


> Unfortunately that is not for next week. It is for the 27th-28th.


Also looks like yesterday's GGEM, ECM guidance showed a coastal developing around the 21st- 22nd so that leaves us with four potential storms on the table ATT.

1. January 18th- 19th Ice/Rain
2. January 21st- 22nd Clipper, possible coastal deveopment
3. January 24th- 25th Coastal Miller A
4. January 27th- 28th Coastal Miller B

We will see what happens with the development of these systems but at least the potential/ pattern is there.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

JPMAKO;1197727 said:


> Also looks like yesterday's GGEM, ECM guidance showed a coastal developing around the 21st- 22nd so that leaves us with four potential storms on the table ATT.
> 
> 1. January 18th- 19th Ice/Rain
> 2. January 21st- 22nd Clipper, possible coastal deveopment
> 3. January 24th- 25th Coastal Miller A
> 4. January 27th- 28th Coastal Miller B
> 
> We will see what happens with the development of these systems but at least the potential/ pattern is there.


it figures just brought a 4x4 and looking for a plow.
hope i get a chance to use it this season.


----------



## iceyman

Well u shud be happy its not snow cuz u have no plow yet


----------



## KEC Maintaince

iceyman;1198344 said:


> Well u shud be happy its not snow cuz u hae no plow yet


you are correct sir.


----------



## Harold Finch

Six inches for most of NJ monday night thru wed morning. Some sleet and wet snow mix tuesday afternoon back to snow tuesday night. Very icy ending and then cold temps. Get your Magic ready.


----------



## V_Scapes

Where did you hear that from?


----------



## Harold Finch

Guys please stop asking the guys who do the research "where did you hear that from". Go to.. weather.com(easier radar), noaa.gov(read forecast discussion), accuweather.com(better for long term crazy predictions) etc Be prepared and dont just react. Good luck this week!


----------



## ppandr

Looks like a very quick oppurtunity for a quick push before freezing rain and all rain. Like the timing since both large commercias need to be functional by 5am and 6 am respectively. 2-4" would be great but I think we're on the low side. Could be one of those traditional NJ sleet storms that sucks.


----------



## JPMAKO

Harold Finch;1198358 said:


> Six inches for most of NJ monday night thru wed morning. Some sleet and wet snow mix tuesday afternoon back to snow tuesday night. Very icy ending and then cold temps. Get your Magic ready.


Where did you get this forecast?
I have not seen ANY evidence of 6 inches of snow anywhere.


----------



## matt7791

does anyone know a good place to buy bagged rock salt in or near jackson nj and if they deliver thanks,,,matt


----------



## s&mll

How many pallets do you need?


----------



## cj7plowing

matt7791;1199219 said:


> does anyone know a good place to buy bagged rock salt in or near jackson nj and if they deliver thanks,,,matt


all the clayton concrete places sell rock salt. lesco in eatontown has it,

I am not seeing any accumulation for most of NJ for this storm, am I missing something? looks like rain with an hour of snow in the begining before the east wind takes over.


----------



## JPMAKO

cj7plowing;1199573 said:


> I am not seeing any accumulation for most of NJ for this storm, am I missing something? looks like rain with an hour of snow in the begining before the east wind takes over.


Some areas of NJ could see 1-3 inches of Snow/Sleet before changing over to Rain/Freezing Rain but I have not seen any evidence of 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Andy96XLT

After looking at all the reports and models I don't think any part of NJ is going to get anything other than maybe a dusting to an inch, which will go away very quickly once the rain starts. Its just going to be too warm.


----------



## matt hermann

are we looking at anything for friday?


----------



## tjlands

matt7791;1199219 said:


> does anyone know a good place to buy bagged rock salt in or near jackson nj and if they deliver thanks,,,matt


East Coast Salt is located in Jackson, 
....tell them Tim sent you

They deliver state wide


----------



## matt7791

thanks tim


----------



## V_Scapes

JPMAKO;1199100 said:


> Where did you get this forecast?
> I have not seen ANY evidence of 6 inches of snow anywhere.


EXACTLY! thats what im saying. dont tell me to go onto weather.com ive been on that site ever since i could use a computer. it doesnt make sense cause NO ONE is forcasting 6".

From what ive just seen from a couple channels it looks like we could get maybe 1-3" of snow and sleet changing to rain towards the coast. but the most northern part of the state might stay cold enough to stay as solid precip. western passaic county is in a winter storm watch with the precip starting at midnight. its going to big a big mess and a big hassle.


----------



## tls22

My feeling is anyone north of the driscol bridge pushes 2 inches of slop......time to put the plow back on


----------



## forestfireguy

Our weather service & weather.com say plowable snow then ICE to rain = a pretty typical NJ slush chasing storm. VERY happy it's the 1st of the season as these are the worst. Our guys 1-3, weather.com calls fro 2-4. 

How does one plow water well?, well not just water, but you all know what I mean........


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;1200699 said:


> How does one plow water well?, well not just water, but you all know what I mean........


Rubber Cutting Edge?


----------



## NJjunior973

Njz001-007-008-paz054-055-060>062-180400-
/o.upg.kphi.ww.y.0004.110118t0600z-110118t1800z/
/o.new.kphi.ws.w.0003.110118t0300z-110118t2100z/
sussex-warren-morris-carbon-monroe-berks-lehigh-northampton-
including the cities of...newton...washington...morristown...
Jim thorpe...stroudsburg...reading...allentown...bethlehem...
Easton
237 pm est mon jan 17 2011

...winter storm warning in effect from 10 pm this evening to 4 pm
est tuesday...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm warning for snow and ice...which is in effect from 10 pm
this evening to 4 pm est tuesday. The winter weather advisory is
no longer in effect.

* precipitation type: Snow...sleet and freezing rain.

* accumulations: 3 to 6 inches of snow and then possibly one-tenth
to one-quarter of an inch of glaze.

* timing: Snow begins between 1000 pm and midnight...then
continues into the morning commute. The snow will mix with and
change to sleet and freezing rain between 700 am and 1000
am...then change to plain rain as temperatures rise above
freezing late tuesday afternoon.

* impacts: High confidence that travel will be slow and difficult
tuesday morning.


----------



## ppandr

JPMAKO;1200708 said:


> Rubber Cutting Edge?


My 10' pusher with the rubber edge. Super size squeegy!!!! 
I'm just happy to be pushin' something...kinda like it in the morning.


----------



## bronco91

Show just heard in my are of 3-5 inches of snow then 1/4 of ice and then all rain. This one should be fun. Get the squeegy out it going to be fun talk to u later


----------



## Plow Nuts

I hate this type of storm. I don't know whether to load up or go to bed. We have an inch down so far in south jersey and it is snowing pretty hard. They are calling for a change over to heavy rain tommorrow morning. As long as it does what they say there is no reason for us to go out


----------



## ppandr

Dusting here at 11pm. Temps still holding at 24....not for long, though.


----------



## iceyman

Snowing pretty good right now.. If we have a couple inchs by 5 welll have to clear out the commercials so that what I'm hoping for but not counting on.


----------



## iceyman

Going out now to clean up this inch of icey slushy garbage


----------



## iceyman

Looks like glass breaking


----------



## Andy96XLT

I just drove to my job... its weird out there. The secondary roads are eh, the main roads are fine. We have about an inch, maybe 1/5 of snow, and than ice so it just crunches. If I were lighter I could probably go skating. My dogs were having fun this morning.


----------



## tls22

I was pushing dip and dots around since 3am...pretty much all set now....have not seen this much ice in my area in a long time...more snow friday...what a winter


----------



## SnowJersey

We got something coming the 25-26th?


----------



## blk90s13

How much snow on Friday ?


----------



## SnowJersey

Looks like it's not gonna be much of anything for us


----------



## njsnowremoval

I hate this type of storm. We had a slushy mixed with ice here today. Went out to do a couple of people couldnt even get trough the top layers of ice with a metle shovel. Oh and to top off the day At my last cliant, i hit the newspapper with the snowblower and now i have to fix it. Im hoping we get more snow on friday.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I am real curious what Friday is going to bring.


----------



## blk90s13

Andy96XLT;1202163 said:


> I am real curious what Friday is going to bring.


yep thats what I wanna know


----------



## JPMAKO

Friday could bring a Moderate to Heavy snowfall for portions of NNJ up to Maine.
Latest model guidance suggests the possibility for 6"+
I will put out my scenario later tonight or early tomorrow.

Jason


----------



## cj7plowing

I heard 4 to 8 for the central part of NJ , Maine will and interior NY I think will get smacked pretty good,.


----------



## bronco91

I have heard 6-12 for nnj to main. And some place can get up to 18 inch. But I will belive it when I see it.


----------



## JPMAKO

I only said 6+ because I have not gotten a chance to review all of the Models/ Teleconnectors as of yet. I am sure that totals could reach 8"-12" in some places maybe even higher but I am not willing to go there until I review the rest of the model suite and would really like to see that compared to tonight's 0z guidance.


----------



## ppandr

Not to jinx us but the possiblility of precip both Monday and Wednesday next week as well, along with this Thursday/Friday event?

Push the piles back........


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1202504 said:


> Not to jinx us but the possiblility of precip both Monday and Wednesday next week as well, along with this Thursday/Friday event?
> 
> Push the piles back........


If only you can push the concrete from today back after it Re-freezes you will be in good shapeThumbs Up

And yes there is at least one storm lurking on the models for next week as well.


----------



## iceyman

I'm ready for friday... I'm also ready to break last years snow totals.. But we have a ways to go


----------



## ppandr

JPMAKO;1202571 said:


> If only you can push the concrete from today back after it Re-freezes you will be in good shapeThumbs Up
> 
> And yes there is at least one storm lurking on the models for next week as well.


Tomorrows project.....


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;1202709 said:


> I'm ready for friday... I'm also ready to break last years snow totals.. But we have a ways to go


It is the weather anything is possible.


----------



## bronco91

What was last year snow totals and what was the snowest year and what was the totals


----------



## tls22

bronco91;1202830 said:


> What was last year snow totals and what was the snowest year and what was the totals


For most from freehold south it was last year...those guys got over 70 inches for the year.....up here prob 95-96, nyc had 72 inches that winter....we are close to 40 now...i mean as long as i get to plow every few days, idc about records....but for some reason this seems better then last winter...and we got alot of snow last year.

Up here i think we had around 50 inches of snow last winter


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1202854 said:


> For most from freehold south it was last year...those guys got over 70 inches for the year.....up here prob 95-96, nyc had 72 inches that winter....we are close to 40 now...i mean as long as i get to plow every few days, idc about records....but for some reason this seems better then last winter...and we got alot of snow last year.
> 
> Up here i think we had around 50 inches of snow last winter


Is Timmy feeling any better?


----------



## forestfireguy

Bergen County had snow totals in the mid 50" range.......


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1202887 said:


> Is Timmy feeling any better?


Im ready to rock jay.....fun plow this morning....how did you like the ice burgs?


----------



## mkwl

Well this morning was fun... nothing like 2" of slush/snow/rain, and to make it even better having it raining while clearing it away :realmad: but hey, it's payup so I cant complain too much...

Think we're looking at a SNOW storm on Thurs/Fri?

Jay- PM sent, give me a call tomorrow when you have a chance so we can go over those drives before I head back to school- thanks! :salute:


----------



## SnowJersey

i'd be happy with a nice 6-10in storm Friday.


----------



## Plow Nuts

No complaints with 6-10 here


----------



## gman2310

any predictions for ocean county area along the shore


----------



## ppandr

tls22;1202854 said:


> ....but for some reason this seems better then last winter...and we got alot of snow last year.


I think the timing has been better this year. We had a decent workload landscape wise pushing to get everything done before Christmas. Obviously since then the weather gods have been smiling on us. We are no where near record totals but almost at an average year by the end of the week.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Any updates on Thursdays storm? Took off from work to go to the boat show on Friday, I guess that is not gonna happen now.


----------



## njsnowremoval

rbyrnesjr;1203594 said:


> Any updates on Thursdays storm? Took off from work to go to the boat show on Friday, I guess that is not gonna happen now.


Wheres this boat show?


----------



## Andy96XLT

the storm can still take 2 tracks, the closer to the coast track and the further east one. From looking at the models I don't think we are going to get much in my area. My guess is that the majority of NJ is going to get about 3", less in the south and maybe a little more up north.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Javits center in NYC


----------



## njsnowremoval

Ohh, I DId hear about that.


----------



## cj7plowing

rbyrnesjr;1203594 said:


> Any updates on Thursdays storm? Took off from work to go to the boat show on Friday, I guess that is not gonna happen now.


you gonna buy a new boat with all that snow plow money payup


----------



## captadamnj

Hoping for 3"-4", I think that will be pushing it. Colder solution at least, will be all snow whatever falls. Over sometime Friday morning.

Will see what the middle of next week brings.


----------



## Plow Nuts

I am the only one waiting on Jay's forecast? :waving: I have watched all the local channels and the weather channel and now i await the official forecast from Jay-who so far has been extremely accurate. :salute: Now if he only looked good in a skirt and could do the forecast in front of a green screen.... :laughing:


----------



## ppandr

...and big fake tatas, too.


----------



## JPMAKO

Plow Nuts;1204050 said:


> I am the only one waiting on Jay's forecast? :waving: I have watched all the local channels and the weather channel and now i await the official forecast from Jay-who so far has been extremely accurate. :salute: Now if he only looked good in a skirt and could do the forecast in front of a green screen.... :laughing:


Um I will just try and forget that I read any of that bottom part.

As for the forecast we should see a general 3"-6" but I have some more studying to do of the models before I get into more detail. Been busy all day with other stuff for once.

OT: I think that there is a website called naked news.com. You could probably e-mail them and tell them that you would like to see a guy in a skirt or some other feminine clothing do the weather report if that is what you are into.Thumbs Up


----------



## plowin4u

Looks like 1-3 in ocean county


----------



## NJjunior973

going with 4-6 up here


----------



## njsnowremoval

I heard 4-6 Here in NNJ clifton area


----------



## Plow Nuts

JPMAKO;1204161 said:


> Um I will just try and forget that I read any of that bottom part.
> 
> As for the forecast we should see a general 3"-6" but I have some more studying to do of the models before I get into more detail. Been busy all day with other stuff for once.
> 
> OT: I think that there is a website called naked news.com. You could probably e-mail them and tell them that you would like to see a guy in a skirt or some other feminine clothing do the weather report if that is what you are into.Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

I have studied the Guidance and I believe that a general 3"-6" with pockets of 6"+ are possible from parts of central Jersey on up. Due to the Models trending stronger last night and also depicting a more westward track we could see high Ratios of 15:1 to possibly 20:1 so some areas could receive 4"-8".

Just think of this St. Louis got 9 inches of snow out of .51 QPF. That's 17.6:1 ratios.

I will continue to follow the 6z Guidance and also the Radar and Water Vapor Imagery through the day today and may need to adjust totals.

Next weeks storm for Tues/Wed looks interesting as it looks like it will be very moisture laden and coming up from the GOM. Hopefully our temp profiles stay cold as i have a feeling that there could be mixing issues along the coast with this one. Either way ATT it appears that it is going to be a big storm so get ready.



Plow Nuts;1204256 said:


> I think that there is a website called naked news.com. You could probably e-mail them and tell them that you would like to see a guy in a skirt or some other feminine clothing do the weather report if that is what you are into


I was just busting your balls so don't take it the wrong way

Jason


----------



## s. donato

jason you are the man!!!

When does that tuesday/wednesday storm look like its gonna hit our area? ;-)


----------



## JPMAKO

s. donato;1204675 said:


> jason you are the man!!!
> 
> When does that tuesday/wednesday storm look like its gonna hit our area? ;-)


Probably sometime between Tues/Wed


----------



## Plow Nuts

All in good fun Jay. Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

Plow Nuts;1204716 said:


> All in good fun Jay. Thumbs Up


Yes sir,

Also I am looking at last nights Long Range Models and they are depicting something coming around Feb 3rd. I Normally do not put up pictures of models anymore but this is just gorgeous to look at.


----------



## JPMAKO

I know that some people and I won't mention any names *"TIM"* do not agree that the Nam is the best at this timeframe
but I like the solution that it has for our area and again the other models are trending this way.

NAM Total Precip through 30 hrs


----------



## tls22

Jay the nam has been all over the place......2 days ago it had 12+ for us....yesterday it had like a inch of snow....today it caught on to the models that trended wetter last night.... gfs.ukmet.rgem.euro all came around........i love snow and i love all of you...cant wait to plow again....love this winter


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1204748 said:


> Jay the nam has been all over the place......2 days ago it had 12+ for us....yesterday it had like a inch of snow....today it caught on to the models that trended wetter last night.... gfs.ukmet.rgem.euro all came around........i love snow and i love all of you...cant wait to plow again....love this winter


I guess that next you will dismiss the *fact* that the NOGAPS of all models is doing the best in the Long Range for the last couple of storms.


----------



## JPMAKO

I also like what I am hearing from Met Joe Bastardi as well as other sources. They seem to think that this pattern is here for a while and that very bitter arctic air masses are going to continue to come down into the US and we could have Cold and Snow into April.


----------



## NJjunior973

Still going with 4-6 up here


----------



## njsnowremoval

Njjunior973 where are you from?


----------



## NJjunior973

Sussex County Area


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea seems like most stations are settling on the 3-6" range but channel 7 just said locally 8" in the most northern sections of the state. hopefully this is a nice fluffy snow, that last storm was an equipment killer.


----------



## mkwl

NOAA is saying 3-5" here... I'm hoping for a nice, fluffy 5"! The last storm was pushing concrete- no fun!


----------



## njsnowremoval

V_Scapes;1205439 said:


> Yea seems like most stations are settling on the 3-6" range but channel 7 just said locally 8" in the most northern sections of the state. hopefully this is a nice fluffy snow, that last storm was an equipment killer.


that last storm was an equipment killer including my snow blower, Got it all fixed up though. Im hoping for 5-8payuppayup but im thinking 5 acording to what i have seen.do you suggest pre salting for this kind of event? thanks:salute:


----------



## tls22

close to 2 inches out there...going out soon....very wet snow


----------



## captadamnj

So much for a colder solution, all rain along coast and in South Jersey, precip coming to an end.


----------



## s. donato

just measured 3.5 in Ridgefield Park NJ at a site and pretty wet.


----------



## iceyman

Got 2" in etown.. Had about 20 mins of rain then back to snow.. Probably robbed us of a inch or so.. Still money in the bank.


----------



## Andy96XLT

about 3 to 3.5 inches here in Branchburg. a little on the heavier side, but its only a little bit ha.


----------



## Plow Nuts

less than 1" here in south jersey--got a good nights sleep


----------



## Andy96XLT

Alright guys, lets start the game. Lets place our bets for next tuesday/wednesday... I am going to do a little studying and will post back.


----------



## s. donato

now that this one is over yes i am just starting to look at some of the info.


----------



## njsnowremoval

We got about 3.5 inches. here in clifton, I love the snow. I was just told that we can see 15 inches this week.


----------



## ppandr

Models all starting to agree as of today......possibility 2"+ of liquid over us. 
Gonna need a yard stick and bigger shovel.


----------



## cj7plowing

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44753/next-weeks-snowstorm-is-a-big.asp

we have a good chance to get crushed again


----------



## SnowJersey

Hey guys, I'm looking for some bulk salt to get delivered. Anyone mind sharing who they use and prices if you don't mind. I need it in Monmouth county


----------



## NJjunior973




----------



## Paulie's Plowin

As much as i love this snow I have a flight on weds leaving at 8;30 outta laquardia my son is graduation marine Boot camp and I gotta get there. uggggg Think I might leave mon. LOl


----------



## Plow Nuts

Crushed would be nice--overnight storms have been nice since we have not had to deal with much traffic. I don't look forward to the storms that occur during the day. Nothing liike plowing a dunkin donuts while some idiot is trying to go around you for their coffee---and you get the dirty looks... I guess all the pretty flashing yellow lites and the big yellow thing on the front of the truck is not a giveaway that I AM WORKING HERE JERK!!!!. Just venting sorry fellas

16-24 inches of snow would be nice payup Thumbs Up


----------



## tls22

plowed from 6am-11am...nice little storm...would prob have been bouncing off the walls for a storm like this 3 years ago.....now all i want is sleep for the weekend...


----------



## gman2310

tls22;1207111 said:


> plowed from 6am-11am...nice little storm...would prob have been bouncing off the walls for a storm like this 3 years ago.....now all i want is sleep for the weekend...


Isnt it funny how that works.  Couple years ago I was jonesing to plow, now I i just want little, quick storms and then sleep.


----------



## tls22

gman2310;1207119 said:


> Isnt it funny how that works. Couple years ago I was jonesing to plow, now I i just want little, quick storms and then sleep.


aint that the truth.....im plowed 3 times in less then 2 weeks.....remember the years of struggling to get out once..we have something pretty good going on here.....the last two winters have been something i have never seen...

Everything has been going well.....my strobes and amber light stop working today....just went to get food at Apple bee's and now they work...i guess a short somewhere? anyone have ideas?

hope all is going well guys


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1207175 said:


> aint that the truth.....im plowed 3 times in less then 2 weeks.....remember the years of struggling to get out once..we have something pretty good going on here.....the last two winters have been something i have never seen...
> 
> Everything has been going well.....my strobes and amber light stop working today....just went to get food at Apple bee's and now they work...i guess a short somewhere? anyone have ideas?
> 
> hope all is going well guys


Tim,

Did you check the fuses? If you have anything plugged into the cigarette lighter that should be checked as well as they are notorious for crapping out. BTW sleep is over rated.
This plowing Sh!t is starting to feel like work.
This storm sucked as I have two snowblowers down. One is in the shop for running like doodie and the other one I took out of the truck to do a long sidewalk while my shovelers were doing another house and of course the first pull on the rope and SNAP no more rope.
So I got to shovel for the first time this year. Just about the only nice thing that happened today was when I was all done and told my other crew to go back to my house and wait for me for lunch they not only waited for a 1/2 hour but they were shoveling my driveway I do have plows you know. Then they had the audacity to call me a slave driver.:laughing:

Lesson of the day: Only bring two shovels, and then I won't feel obligated to help.

What are your thoughts on the next event?


----------



## Andy96XLT

check a ground on your control box if they all went out at once. Its probably something simple if they all went out, if only a few did, I hope you stay warm tomorrow figuring it out in the 20* weather. 

I made it through today alright but needed to replace my solenoid after work, a 5 minute job took me like 25 because I was too cold to unbolt the wires!!


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1207196 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Did you check the fuses? If you have anything plugged into the cigarette lighter that should be checked as well as they are notorious for crapping out. BTW sleep is over rated.
> This plowing Sh!t is starting to feel like work.
> This storm sucked as I have two snowblowers down. One is in the shop for running like doodie and the other one I took out of the truck to do a long sidewalk while my shovelers were doing another house and of course the first pull on the rope and SNAP no more rope.
> So I got to shovel for the first time this year. Just about the only nice thing that happened today was when I was all done and told my other crew to go back to my house and wait for me for lunch they not only waited for a 1/2 hour but they were shoveling my driveway I do have plows you know. Then they had the audacity to call me a slave driver.:laughing:
> 
> Lesson of the day: Only bring two shovels, and then I won't feel obligated to help.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the next event?


lol jay.....yeah i ended up shoveling my moms driveway...idk why i did it...just got going and did not want to stop....good thing it was not alot of snow, as i would have prob used the v. My amber light is wired to the battery....but was odd is i still has my phone charger going and cab lights(they are wired diff then my lights) I did smell a burning odor in the truck thats why i shut them off....and did not turn back on. Now they work...will have to check the fuse and prob for a short somewhere.....

For next week idk....euro is a slop fest with 2+ of liquid.....gfs major snow(as of 18z) and ggem and ukmet slop fest also...just to early to tell...im sure we will be doing somthing....paul kocin once said it will continue to snow where it has been snowing and not snow where it has not....seasonal trend ftw


----------



## tls22

Andy96XLT;1207197 said:


> check a ground on your control box if they all went out at once. Its probably something simple if they all went out, if only a few did, I hope you stay warm tomorrow figuring it out in the 20* weather.
> 
> I made it through today alright but needed to replace my solenoid after work, a 5 minute job took me like 25 because I was too cold to unbolt the wires!!


lol Thanks andy...yeah i think this problem can wait until monday.....glad everything went well for you...adapt and over-come:salute:


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1207212 said:


> lol jay.....yeah i ended up shoveling my moms driveway...idk why i did it...just got going and did not want to stop....good thing it was not alot of snow, as i would have prob used the v. My amber light is wired to the battery....but was odd is i still has my phone charger going and cab lights(they are wired diff then my lights) I did smell a burning odor in the truck thats why i shut them off....and did not turn back on. Now they work...will have to check the fuse and prob for a short somewhere.....
> 
> For next week idk....euro is a slop fest with 2+ of liquid.....gfs major snow(as of 18z) and ggem and ukmet slop fest also...just to early to tell...im sure we will be doing somthing....paul kocin once said it will continue to snow where it has been snowing and not snow where it has not....seasonal trend ftw


Yeah I noticed that some of the models are now showing a West trend and a warmer soultion near the coast i.e. Mixing. Hopefully the HP in the north can hold on and keep the cold air around. Either way this is a very moisture laden storm that is loaded with QPF and has the potential to lay down some very heavy snows or whatever else it decides to throw at us. Good old Paul was a true winter weather expert. He has a lot of knowledge and his book is a good read from what I understand.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1207223 said:


> Yeah I noticed that some of the models are now showing a West trend and a warmer soultion near the coast i.e. Mixing. Hopefully the HP in the north can hold on and keep the cold air around. Either way this is a very moisture laden storm that is loaded with QPF and has the potential to lay down some very heavy snows or whatever else it decides to throw at us. Good old Paul was a true winter weather expert. *He has a lot of knowledge and his book is a good read from what I understand*.


Yep the ku book....got it sign and met him at kean 3 years ago.....what a book jay...its def well worth the money pal...great guy also


----------



## SnowJersey

tls22;1207226 said:


> Yep the ku book....got it sign and met him at kean 3 years ago.....what a book jay...its def well worth the money pal...great guy also


check any areas where wires enter or exit the cab. sounds like you have a short going somewhere.

do you have grommets at all the entrance and exit's?


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Any predictions for next week's storm? Now that I found this site I don't pay attention to the weather channels anymore!Thumbs Up


----------



## ToddM NJ

Looks like South Jersey near the shore is going to get rain... This sucks, I just bought a plow truck and have been getting rain every storm since........


----------



## Andy96XLT

It's too early to tell I think. A lot of the different scenarios are not syncing up. My best GUESS is that the south will get rain, the coast will get mostly rain, central south to central will get a mix and I80 north may get some decent snow. This can all change at any time though as the models are not really cooperating.


----------



## Jgramlich

tls22;1207226 said:


> Yep the ku book....got it sign and met him at kean 3 years ago.....what a book jay...its def well worth the money pal...great guy also


Had the same problem in my Explorer. I have an inline fuse off the battery that went. It was because I put the power pack under my adjustable passenger seat and a wire spliced. I would check the firewall. You've got a bad wire somewhere.

As for the storm, I'm in southern monmouth and just put about $1000 into my suspension that I would love to make back. Praying for snow.


----------



## 90plow

hey off topic but do you guys know what website tells you the dates and amounts of snow that we had?
-Eric


----------



## jjklongisland

Paulie's Plowin;1206925 said:


> As much as i love this snow I have a flight on weds leaving at 8;30 outta laquardia my son is graduation marine Boot camp and I gotta get there. uggggg Think I might leave mon. LOl


Dont miss it. Fly out early. It will blow you away...

Thanks to your son for defending our freedom. May God always watch over him...


----------



## Jgramlich

Hey eric... its somewhere off of this site. Poke around. A great weather reference. Climate.rutgers.edu


----------



## ford550

> For next week idk....euro is a slop fest with 2+ of liquid.....gfs major snow(as of 18z) and ggem and ukmet slop fest also...just to early to tell...im sure we will be doing something....paul kocin once said it will continue to snow where it has been snowing and not snow where it has not....seasonal trend ftw





> What are your thoughts on the next event?


The models are all over. What we really need is some blocking and a big 'Ol HP to sneak in to our north or we are not going to have to worry about plowing anything. You will need a boat. 1.5" of rain is not a good thing with all the snow pack. Now all the models are OTS . Paul was the man, I wish he didn't disappear from network, he was the only one that knew what he was talking about. I will say this for now, look at the entire season so far and:

The Trend is your Friend!!


----------



## AG09

90plow;1208542 said:


> hey off topic but do you guys know what website tells you the dates and amounts of snow that we had?
> -Eric


You can get the info from Rutgers Climatology site. Just do a google search for NJ Total Snowfall and it should come up.


----------



## tjmahl

here's another
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/index.html?city=new+providence+nj


----------



## Jgramlich

Well, even if it switches to rain, I'm still hoping to get some work Wednesday morning opening some of our lots up. If it lasts as long as they say, maybe we'll get some work Wednesday night. Snow all day would be fantastic if some cold weather can stick around, but my head might explode dealing with daytime traffic while plowing.


----------



## JPMAKO

I have reviewed the guidance over the last few days and I am stumped. Every Model is East then West, Cold then Warm, North then South, Tuesday then Wednesday Blah Blah Blah...

Simply put this is going to be a Nowcasting event.

The only thing that we can hope for at this point is that this thing slows down and allows the arctic airmass to arrive well before the storm. The Teleconnectors are in place (MJO trending to phase 7-8, AO, NAO, PNA are all favorable). Now we just need some model consistency and then I should be able to lay out a scenario tomorrow night.

Jason


----------



## Jgramlich

I look forward to hearing your predictions, Jason. I'm just a Rutgers student taking a meteorology 101 course right now so my knowledge is very limited (semester just started). TELL ME SNOW!!! haha

Jack


----------



## Andy96XLT

This is one of those storms we won't know until the day before. The predictions will get better tomorrow but they will still be educated guesses in my opinion. We won't know what is going to happen until Tomorrow night/Tuesday morning.


----------



## ppandr

Here's a safe bet...we will know Wednesday....:laughing: .


----------



## Len90

ppandr;1210341 said:


> Here's a safe bet...we will know Wednesday....:laughing: .


I'm thinking a safer bet is we will know Friday when it is hopefully all past.


----------



## captadamnj

Slower solutions will allow for more cold air to funnel down into the system from the North. Looking very good for pts N/W of I-95 right now. South and east of there certainly looks to start as rain, question will be when/if change over to snow at that point and how much precip is left to fall after it does change over. 6Z GFS put down almost .9" QPF at Atlantic City for Thursday morning in a 3 hour period...all frozen! Unlikely to verify, but knowing that is in the realm of discussion <72 hours from the start of the event means anything is still possible.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anything at least concerning a time frame? Another overnight event for the most part right?


----------



## Andy96XLT

Looks like its going to be wet snow/rain for most of NJ. NW areas will probably get snow, but its not gonna be the "christmas blizzard remake" like they were predicting late last week.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

lots of salt then...


----------



## V_Scapes

Andy96XLT;1211087 said:


> Looks like its going to be wet snow/rain for most of NJ. NW areas will probably get snow, but its not gonna be the "christmas blizzard remake" like they were predicting late last week.


Fine by me. these past few 6-12" storms are where its at. those 2 footers give me heart problems.


----------



## NJjunior973

They Still don't know what they are forecasting, we will see, come tomorrow night.


----------



## cj7plowing

I was talking with 2 friends that do big commercial lots, one being wegmans and the other being a shopping mall this morning at breakfast. We all agreed that the christmas blizzard shaved years off our lives. Not to mention not eating for 3 days.


----------



## Plow Nuts

8-12" would be nice but I think here in Sotuh Jersey it will be a wash out. I feel like I have not plowed in weeks--oh wait I haven't...he he


----------



## ppandr

cj7plowing;1211208 said:


> I was talking with 2 friends that do big commercial lots, one being wegmans and the other being a shopping mall this morning at breakfast. We all agreed that the christmas blizzard shaved years off our lives. Not to mention not eating for 3 days.


If it doesn't kill you, it only makes you stronger.....wesport


----------



## JPMAKO

I think that things are starting to come together as the Models are trending colder and stronger.
I am probably going to go with a GFS/Euro blend for my scenario. NNJ, South Eastern NY could be in the game for some Very Heavy Snow! Right now I would say a general 6"-10" is possible with this system if little to no mixing occurs.
If this trends stronger with QPF than I will up the totals. 

Disclaimer: This is not my final call but just an idea of what can happen based on the current model runs, trends...Thumbs Up


Jason


----------



## ppandr

The South Jersey guys have had an awesome two year run. It is only a matter of time till the universe shifts back to favoring Northwest Jersey as it always has been. 
You get 24" we get 5". You get 30" we get 4". Historically, the farther inland the more snow and less sleet/rain. Stop being selfish and sent us one this time......

Thumbs UpComments contained in this post are a cynical slant from a warped and distorted opinion due to frequent disagreeing model runs, TV weather guessers, busted equipment, non paying customers, and a general arrogant demeanor. If you find this to be offensive, relax, shut the f-up, and have a drink or 8.


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1211269 said:


> The South Jersey guys have had an awesome two year run. It is only a matter of time till the universe shifts back to favoring Northwest Jersey as it always has been.
> You get 24" we get 5". You get 30" we get 4". Historically, the farther inland the more snow and less sleet/rain. Stop being selfish and sent us one this time......
> 
> Thumbs UpComments contained in this post are a cynical slant from a warped and distorted opinion due to frequent disagreeing model runs, TV weather guessers, busted equipment, non paying customers, and a general arrogant demeanor. If you find this to be offensive, relax, shut the f-up, and have a drink or 8.


You will get yours don't worry


----------



## JPMAKO

BTW if the latest GFS 6hr Precip map verifies than someone could see 6"-10" in 6 hours  Some of the Snow maps are showing 12" -18" in NNJ


----------



## Andy96XLT

Im with ppandr. When everyone was having "fun" with the christmas blizzard, we had 5-7 inches on the ground.... 


I say "fun" loosely, I know that was insane  

I also know a lot of people would rather have had the 5-7 haha.


----------



## tls22

There has def been alot of relocating of snow going on the last few days.....so alot of it today...def been a killer winter


----------



## ppandr

At least it a pretty picture.....that is about all it's worth at this point. I do like to fact that the timing is slowing allow for more cold air to drop in.


----------



## cj7plowing

just looked at everything and talked to my weather guy. looks like we might squeek 5 to 7 inches out of it at the coast.


----------



## Plow Nuts

If you guys are potentially getting 5-7 at the coast then we could potentially get the same or more over here near philly.


----------



## LAB INC

Not to get too far ahead of ourselves yet but what does everybody think february will be like. I am also wondering when the next 1 is going to hit after this one.


----------



## JPMAKO

LAB INC;1211763 said:


> Not to get too far ahead of ourselves yet but what does everybody think february will be like.


If you believe Joe Bastardi than it will be cold and snowy into April


----------



## JPMAKO

Latest NAM run has my forecast area in the 8"- 12"+
I will study the GFS, Euro and look at the ensembles tomorrow A.M. before coming out with my final call.
I have a gut feeling that this is going to come in slightly more west and wetter for tomorrows runs.


----------



## JPMAKO

Tim,

what do you think buddy? I value your input so let's hear it.


----------



## Plow Nuts

3 philly forecasters in close proximity stating mix we of city them changing back to heavy snow weds 5pm till 3-4am Thursday. Woo hooo


----------



## Harold Finch

LAB INC;1211763 said:


> Not to get too far ahead of ourselves yet but what does everybody think february will be like. I am also wondering when the next 1 is going to hit after this one.


something small possible over weekend. Something decent possible early next week. They are saying we will be stuck in a cold snowy pattern for the rest of the winter.


----------



## LAB INC

Harold Finch;1211971 said:


> something small possible over weekend. Something decent possible early next week. They are saying we will be stuck in a cold snowy pattern for the rest of the winter.


 Nice let's keep them comeing.


----------



## captadamnj

Updated, the darker colors are creeping further south and east...


----------



## blk90s13

I better go get some more sleep.


----------



## captadamnj

Wait until you see the maps that will come out this afternoon.

Not saying what is forecast will happen, but the models are showing an intense period of snow for almost all of NJ overnite Wednesday into Thursday morning. Snowfall of 1"-2" per hour (or more) for 4-6 hours. Again, not saying it will happen, but multiple models are showing that at this time.


----------



## STEVE F 350

captadamnj;1212465 said:


> Wait until you see the maps that will come out this afternoon.
> 
> Not saying what is forecast will happen, but the models are showing an intense period of snow for almost all of NJ overnite Wednesday into Thursday morning. Snowfall of 1"-2" per hour (or more) for 4-6 hours. Again, not saying it will happen, but multiple models are showing that at this time.


Whats up adam.We will have to see what happens wed-thurs.

Coastal Ocean County (1 Alert )
Winter Storm Watch

Issued by The National Weather Servicee

Start time : 05:00 AM EST Wed, Jan 26, 2011

End time : 07:00 AM EST Thu, Jan 27, 2011

...WINTER STORM WATCH NOW IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING...

THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING.

* PRECIPITATION TYPE: SNOW...WITH ONLY A BRIEF PERIOD OF ANY SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

* ACCUMULATIONS: 6 INCHES OR MORE OF SNOW...WITH POSSIBLY A COATING OF ICE POSSIBLE EMBEDDED IN THE EVENT...DURING THE DAYLIGHT HOURS.

* TIMING: SNOW WILL PROBABLY BEGIN BETWEEN 8 AM AND NOON...WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOW EXPECTED BETWEEN 5 PM AND MIDNIGHT.


----------



## captadamnj

Well, I'm down a nite's sleep from watching the rain last week waiting for it to change to snow which never happened for us, Steve. Hoping this isn't another repeat.


----------



## Jgramlich

Well, here's the snow chart I'm going with. Gotta love having enthusiastic meteorology major friends up at Rutgers.


----------



## highlander316

i'm in the 3-6" range it seems. Good enough (and easy enough) for me.


----------



## iceyman

Jgramlich;1212767 said:


> Well, here's the snow chart I'm going with. Gotta love having enthusiastic meteorology major friends up at Rutgers.


that may be a little to enthuisiastic ....illl take it tho


----------



## Plow Nuts

As long as it is plowable I will take it.


----------



## SnowJersey

the weather reports seem to be changing quite a bit over the past few hours. I'm curious to see what we wind up with. 

I'm off from the FT job Thursday so hopefully I'll make some cash Wednesday night


----------



## NJjunior973

5-10 for here, not too bad, just dont want any sleet:/


----------



## njsnowremoval

Bring on that 5-10, I love snow.


----------



## JPMAKO

JPMAKO;1211843 said:


> Tim,
> 
> what do you think buddy? I value your input so let's hear it.


What's up man are you sleeping?


----------



## NJjunior973

JPMAKO you know your ****, whats your final say???


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1213493 said:


> What's up man are you sleeping?


lol..im around pal...just was waiting until i saw all the models...i think 6-10 is a good forcast and lean to the lower end of those accumlations....these rain to snow situation can bust on either end...plus if we sleet longer or go over quickly it can change....this system seems very fast moving as i think it will be out of here by 4am thursday morning. Very dynamic system....heavy snow rates and can not rule out thunder and lighting. should be funpayup


----------



## JPMAKO

NJjunior973;1213518 said:


> JPMAKO you know your ****, whats your final say???


Depending on location I am going to go with a general 6"-10".
If you are east of I-95 there could be some P-type issues and this will hold down accumulations. Once this thing gets cranking off of the coast we will see some dynamic cooling of the lower layers and this coupled with some 20dbz- 30dbz bands could produce some pockets of 10"+. It should be known that most of tonight's guidance has shown a very sharp cut-off in NW Jersey. Depending on where this sets-up some people could be disappointed. It also looks like most of the heaviest QPF is in Central Jersey towards the Shore. I will post some more in the A.M. but as of now this is my final call as I am not staying up for the Euro.

Jason


----------



## Len90

Just a side note, did anybody see the 00z gfs at hour 30? All I can say is OMG for Monmouth and Ocean counties if that materializes. I like the broad 6-10 with locally higher amounts possible.


----------



## captadamnj

NWS is buying it...NAM does something similar. Too bad the MM5 hung last nite and we didn't get past 12 hours. 6Z GFS takes that heavier precip just offshore now which would cut back totals, although the Ensembles keep those areas in the Bullseye...


----------



## STEVE F 350

snowing in ocean co.


----------



## captadamnj

snowing here for about an hr, Steve. 1/2" - 3/4" inch on grass. Driveway and road covered. About to change to sleet, I think, with daylight. Big heavy flakes for now, though. Tonight still looks good.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

snowin here in woodbridge
i thought this was suppose to start later
whats the estimate of accumulation were lookin at now JP...


----------



## iceyman

mixing will keep accums down during the day


----------



## JPMAKO

KEC Maintaince;1213801 said:


> snowin here in woodbridge
> i thought this was suppose to start later
> whats the estimate of accumulation were lookin at now JP...


I don't see anything that warrants any changes to my final call. Mixing could keep some totals down in certain areas. A general 6"-10" is what I have been saying so I will stick with that. If I bust it will be because I am not a model hugger. As I have said before I don't like model hugging and changing a forecast with every model run. To me that is flat out guessing and not forecasting and I don't see how these people still have jobs. Kind of like on Sun/ Mon TWC said snow showers for our area on Wed/ Thur and Yesterday they changed the forecast like four times. The same thing happens with most of the local media outlets as well. IMHO their forecasting abilities aren't worth SH!T and generally they are wrong especially in the long term forecasting. If you look at the overall pattern/ teleconnectors and model biases you can pretty much decipher what should happen. I see that we have some other weather buff's on here which is great.Thumbs Up

Everyone get some 

Jason


----------



## forestfireguy

Snowing here.........


----------



## s. donato

flurrying here in norther bergen. NOAA is showing the accumulation to start around 7pm.


----------



## Jgramlich

just woke up to an inch on the roads. still snowing VERY hard. I don't even have the plow on yet.


----------



## excavator65

*freehold*

its snow like crazy here in freehold, i love it but is it going to rain ?????


----------



## excavator65

*right*



iceyman;1213168 said:


> that may be a little to enthuisiastic ....illl take it tho


is this right ??


----------



## Andy96XLT

Snowing in Branchburg.... coming down at a nice clip but it should be switching over by mid day. Think I am in the 6-10 range.... probably on the lower end.


----------



## JPMAKO

Just a quick OBS from this mornings guidance, radar, and water vapor imagery. Anything that you see coming down now until later on this afternoon is a BONUS. a lot of Meteorologists are saying that this system sped up and that is why it is snowing now. IMO this is not correct. This first wave was not shown to come this far N. on the guidance as of last night and the second wave is when we will see the major accums. I could see squeezing 1"-3" out of this first wave before coastal development takes place.

Also with this first wave it should lay down some colder air in the lowel levels so maybe not as much mixing as forecasted by some.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Jason you are the best. To bad you don't do an email weather forecast.


----------



## s. donato

rbyrnesjr;1213881 said:


> Jason you are the best. To bad you don't do an email weather forecast.


do as i do suscribe to the thread so when anyone posts here it sends you an email Thumbs Up

then i check it from the rd on my phone if i hear my phone beep that i have email Thumbs Up

Jason thanks for the updates. Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

rbyrnesjr;1213881 said:


> Jason you are the best. To bad you don't do an email weather forecast.


I could for the right price Lol... For all of the Model huggers out there if you go by the JMA which is one of the only models to depict this first wave of precip last night, it shows most of NJ getting about 1.00 - 1.50 of QPF and that would be around 6"-12" in NYC and a little more North and West.


----------



## JPMAKO

s. donato;1213884 said:


> do as i do suscribe to the thread so when anyone posts here it sends you an email Thumbs Up


Maybe I should stop posting in this thread then.payup


----------



## s. donato

bing email... bing email... bing email ;-)

no please do NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ppandr

Dumping here in Lebanon....2" easy on the ground...


----------



## iceyman

got 3"already... this is nuts


----------



## JPMAKO

I am not buying yet until I see the rest of this mornings guidance but the 12Z Nam shows 1.25" of QPF for tonight. So that would be approx 12"+ tonight. Very sharp cut-off in NW Jersey.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Ive been running models from my home weather station and it is looking like most of you will see 2-4 inches and for western new jersey will be seeing anywhere from 3-11 inches. Maybe throw in about a half hour of sleet between 1:07pm and 1:37pm. Then maybe a warm up and you guys can get your blowers and leaf loaders out and start doing a few spring cleanups this afternoon and then switch everything back over to snow and do final cleanups this evening into early morning. I know it is not 99%, because it is 100% accurate and I feel if you follow my plan for today you will maximize your profits to there fullest extent. Im bored right now, but I hope you guys have a good storm and take a few pictures if you have the time. Be safe.


----------



## ppandr

3" easy here now....


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1213970 said:


> 3" easy here now....


............Lol.............


----------



## blk90s13

yea whats with all that change it stays there while plowing ? lool


----------



## ppandr

The Guy who usually drives this Jeep was supposed to take it to get washed after last storm.
$1.75 is on floor already.


----------



## JPMAKO

OK,

After reviewing the latest guidance, radar and water vapor imagery I am going to bump up my totals.
I am really hoping that this storm develops into a fully phased system later on tonight.
As of now I will throw some new numbers out NENJ and SENY could see 8"-12" and that is if it partially phases. If we see a full phase and the heavy mesoscale banding that I think we will than 12"- 20" is possible when all is said and done. These totals would include our bonus snow this morning. As it stands now some places could see snowfall rates of 1"-3" an hour later on tonight.

Be careful and make somepayup

On a side note:

The other day I was telling my lovely wife that every year for the last two years I have purchased a new Dog in the spring and subsequently we have had two great years with snow. So that got me thinking, I am looking to import from Germany a Titled Female German Shepherd at a cost of about $3000.00 this spring/ summer. For all of those that want more snow next year I will set-up a paypal account for donations.

Jason


----------



## dutchman

JPMAKO;1214248 said:


> OK,
> 
> After reviewing the latest guidance, radar and water vapor imagery I am going to bump up my totals.
> I am really hoping that this storm develops into a fully phased system later on tonight.
> As of now I will throw some new numbers out NENJ and SENY could see 8"-12" and that is if it partially phases. If we see a full phase and the heavy mesoscale banding that I think we will than 12"- 20" is possible when all is said and done. These totals would include our bonus snow this morning. As it stands now some places could see snowfall rates of 1"-3" an hour later on tonight.
> 
> Be careful and make somepayup
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> The other day I was telling my lovely wife that every year for the last two years I have purchased a new Dog in the spring and subsequently we have had two great years with snow. So that got me thinking, I am looking to import from Germany a Titled Female German Shepherd at a cost of about $3000.00 this spring/ summer. For all of those that want more snow next year I will set-up a paypal account for donations.
> 
> Jason


I am out of place here but can you tell anything for CT

Thanks


----------



## ppandr

I'll donate whatever is left on the dash tomorrow morning ....


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1214257 said:


> I'll donate whatever is left on the dash tomorrow morning ....


C'mon man what about the buckfity that fell on the floor


----------



## JPMAKO

dutchman;1214256 said:


> I am out of place here but can you tell anything for CT
> 
> Thanks


Out of state forecast should be worth about $5.00:laughing:
I really don't know your area but after looking at mapquest and seeing your general location I am gonna say 8"-12" and like stated before if this system fully phases 12"-20" is a good bet.


----------



## dutchman

JPMAKO;1214274 said:


> Out of state forecast should be worth about $5.00:laughing:
> I really don't know your area but after looking at mapquest and seeing your general location I am gonna say 8"-12" and like stated before if this system fully phases 12"-20" is a good bet.


The check is in the mail:waving:

Thanks


----------



## excavator65

JPMAKO;1214274 said:


> Out of state forecast should be worth about $5.00:laughing:
> I really don't know your area but after looking at mapquest and seeing your general location I am gonna say 8"-12" and like stated before if this system fully phases 12"-20" is a good bet.


I HOPE YOUR RIGHT I WANT TO BRING OUT THE BIG STUFF !!!!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Jgramlich

Well, I got a little work this morning clearing one of our developments. Maybe 2"-3" here on the coast. Very excited for tonight, but under 12" is my sweet spot.


----------



## Jgramlich

Also, Jason, I will absolutely contribute to the German Shepard fund if it brings some more white gold our way!


----------



## JPMAKO

Jgramlich;1214376 said:


> Also, Jason, I will absolutely contribute to the German Shepard fund if it brings some more white gold our way!


Thanks,

If my Dog could talk he would say in is German Voice BRRING ON ZE B!TCHES.Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

By the way since I have been so bored lately my wife took some photo's of our dogs and three of them were in succession so I decided it would be funny to make them animated.


----------



## srl28

Woooow! Someone needs it to snow! Or a hobby. Jk, great looking dogs I must say. Always been a fan of Shepards. One of my guys raises dogs. Real eye opener, takes a ton more work and time than I ever though I gotta say!


----------



## tls22

Snow started alot early then i thought.....pretty much work from 7am-now.....4 inches of wet slop.....time for rest and do it again later tonight


----------



## iceyman

anybody else see some crazy lightening out there?


----------



## KEC Maintaince

starting to snow in woodbridge now. got about an inch of frozen snow on the ground its coming down pretty fast too.


----------



## highlander316

wish this snow would stop here. My 97 won't run. No idea what is wrong. If the snow stops by midnight, I can get all the lots plowed by 7,730am by myself. Can't find anyone to lend a hand with another truck. It's so nice to be friends with other plow guys


----------



## ppandr

highlander316;1214997 said:


> wish this snow would stop here. My 97 won't run. No idea what is wrong. If the snow stops by midnight, I can get all the lots plowed by 7,730am by myself. Can't find anyone to lend a hand with another truck. It's so nice to be friends with other plow guys


If you are in a jamb call me towards morning. Maybe able to help if we get though this in one piece. You may get lucky and it will stop by midnight by the looks of the radar.
Scott 908-334-0555


----------



## ppandr

Oh and.....8" in Lebanon. We will top out over a foot.

Can't find those f-in quarters though...........


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Snowing good here. Just talked to my buddy in Maryland they have 14" to 15" already.


----------



## Jgramlich

Coming down heavy here on the coast. Any more snow this semester and I'm going to fail out of school. You guys just gotta let my truck stay broken down next time I ask how to fix it.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

flakes are geting smaller but coming down at a steady rate. im gonna stay up for a bout another hour and see if it lets up. then ill head out to start blowin. im sure the residents will be happy to hear me :realmad:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

rain stopped here about 45min-hour ago. Roads are terrible now, all that slop and rain froze, good inch of snow... Gonna be a long night. Gonna sleep for a few and head out in 2 hours probably


----------



## Len90

Wow I never saw close to a foot of snow come down that quickly. Was able to just barely see the top of my ruler sticking out of the snow. I measured in a spot that I had cleared after round 1s 3 inches.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Well I am done for the day... blew a tras seal... at least that's all im hoping it is. I am really hoping its not the pump because than im just gonna have to replace the entire trans


----------



## srl28

Ouch! I gotta get one of my trans checked out, occasional clunk here and there. Nice heavy 8 inches or so. Stuff didnt want to move!


----------



## Jgramlich

My plow was tripping in just 4 inches of snow occasionally. So wet and heavy. Total mess.


----------



## AG09

Yea this was definitely a heavy one and it sucked.


----------



## tls22

slept 3 hours the last 2 days.....had to push 10 off my accounts....crazy heavy and did not want to move...v-power....but my fathers truck was smoking me........was plowing from 12am-3pm today


----------



## gman2310

not to get everyone too excited, but had a customer tell me that there is a big storm coming on Feb 7, 40 inches, lol. She said shes predicted all these so far and has been correct. I think this lady has been spending too much time with a different type of snow


----------



## s. donato

Jgramlich;1215791 said:


> My plow was tripping in just 4 inches of snow occasionally. So wet and heavy. Total mess.


boy that makes me feel better i thought it was just me. i had to take 2-3 passes at it and that was halfway through the storm.


----------



## AG09

gman2310;1215951 said:


> not to get everyone too excited, but had a customer tell me that there is a big storm coming on Feb 7, 40 inches, lol. She said shes predicted all these so far and has been correct. *I think this lady has been spending too much time with a different type of snow*


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Andy96XLT

Well just got the call, plow pump seal... $856 plus tax... should be ready saturday morning. gotta spend money to make money though. And at least it wasn't the trans!!  I am going to bring this invoice with me everywhere for now on so when people complain about my pricing I will show them what it costs me to plow their driveways


----------



## Burkartsplow

I am watching MSNBC and you guys just keep getting slammed. The snowfalls totals they were showing since Christmas are staggering. Washington DC during rush hour yesterday was a cluster FK!! People sitting in traffic for 7 to 8 hours and getting out and walking home. We had that happen on surprise snowfall on a wednesday when we got 12 inches in about 6 hours in the middle of the day. Hope everyone had a good night and get some rest as they say something is coming your way again next week.


----------



## Jgramlich

Like you said, gotta spend money to make money. Just did my ball joints, U joints, shocks and heavy duty coil springs. The bronco is looking better than a lot of 250s out there! 

As for weather, looks like we might pick something up Tuesday - Wednesday ish. At this point though, I don't believe it unless it's posted by Jason.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

blower went down this morning at 430 while doing my driveway. 
had to wait till shop opened to buy a new one now i know why you guys say better get a back up.
well i have a back up now. 
this crap was heavy. 
got my work out for the day.


----------



## JPMAKO

Jgramlich;1216135 said:


> Like you said, gotta spend money to make money. Just did my ball joints, U joints, shocks and heavy duty coil springs. The bronco is looking better than a lot of 250s out there!
> 
> As for weather, looks like we might pick something up Tuesday - Wednesday ish. At this point though, I don't believe it unless it's posted by Jason.


Jason sleepy just got up from a two hour nap that felt like eternity compared to last nights 45 minutes of sleep. 
Fell asleep last night around 11:Sumthin and woke up at 12:15. Cleaned off the trucks had a cup of joe and found out I had absolutely no lights on the back of my dump truck.
Headed over to my friends shop and was out in 1/2 hour. (Ground terminal on Body Control Module) thank God that was it. Started about 1:30am called in the other crews and went to town. Finished up around 2:00pm. Looks like totals ranged from around 9" -12.5" So I was not too far off with this one.
I will look at the Model output tomorrow and report back with what I find.

Hope everyone made out okay.

Jason

OK READY FOR THE NEXT ONE!


----------



## captadamnj

iceyman;1214823 said:


> anybody else see some crazy lightening out there?


Yes, 3 awesome flashes from the Lakewood area between 5:30 and 6 pm, like a summer t-storm.


----------



## ppandr

7 plowable events in one month.....payuppayuppayuppayup

NEXT....


----------



## iceyman

this was heavy as crap but ill take it.... bout 18 hours in the last 2 days plus my side drives i dopayup..... i love snow


----------



## cj7plowing

like pushing wet cement, Have to do damage control tomorrow. looks like saturday could drop a couple inches. Then Wed looks like another coastal. I am hoping for a 4-6" on wed because, I dont have any room left in my driveways and let the boys north and west get the big stuff. The problem is the trend, It doenst seem to change. Pulling the trigger on a john Deere 4310 tractor tomorrow.


----------



## captadamnj

Not much QPF associated with the systems the next 24-48 hours, tough time seeing anything plowable over the weekend, but the way this winter has gone who knows. 

Not going to get a good idea on what to expect next week before Monday, big model spread again, thank you La Nina! Big player for next week will be the location of the strong high pressure providing our Arctic air. Too far east and this system gets pushed inland.


----------



## JPMAKO

captadamnj;1216695 said:


> Big player for next week will be the location of the strong high pressure providing our Arctic air. Too far east and this system gets pushed inland.


Incorrect, A strong area of high pressure to the NW of the low pressure would push South East with it's confluence and would not allow for a more inland track it would push the system ENE.


----------



## ppandr

JPMAKO;1216769 said:


> Incorrect, A strong area of high pressure to the NW of the low pressure would push South East with it's confluence and would not allow for a more inland track it would push the system ENE.


Last night I caught a video forecast discussion on Accuweather that said the Euro had the high pressure far to the east and turned the low northward towards the great lakes. Whic would make a significant rain event for us. Not saying he is right just maybe were it came from. I don't think I ever have seen a low move directly north likt that.

We ended up with 14" here. Starting to get a little uneasy about the money we have out right now.


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1216788 said:


> Last night I caught a video forecast discussion on Accuweather that said the Euro had the high pressure far to the east and turned the low northward towards the great lakes.  Whic would make a significant rain event for us. Not saying he is right just maybe were it came from. I don't think I ever have seen a low move directly north likt that.
> 
> We ended up with 14" here. Starting to get a little uneasy about the money we have out right now.


Based on the latest guidance I do not see a Lakes Cutter scenario which is what they are talking about. Way too much cold air prior to the storm for the primary area of low pressure to come that far west. I think that they are wrong...
If the trough sets up the way I think it will this will ride up the coast and could possibly change to a Miller A scenario.

As you stated I also have a lot of money out on the street right now so I need to do some billing today.


----------



## iceyman

Be careful what you hear from accu... They are the biggest flip floppers I have ever seen... Can't stick to a forecast if the lives depended on it.. Whatever the models say at the ttime they come out must be right... I don't get it.


----------



## captadamnj

JPMAKO;1216769 said:


> Incorrect, A strong area of high pressure to the NW of the low pressure would push South East with it's confluence and would not allow for a more inland track it would push the system ENE.


Would love it if the High remains situated to the North West or North. But as my original post stated, TOO FAR EAST and it's going inland. Doesn't have to be a GLC, an Apps runner would be a warmer solution also, particularly coastal with which I am most concerned on a personal level, could be a good solution for pts north and west, of course. There is likely to be a lot of cold air around so frozen precip at the outset would be likely with any system.

We're in the 120-144 hr range. Signals are there for an event. By the end of the weekend we'll hopefully start to see some model convergence. Hopefully on this DGEX run.


----------



## JPMAKO

captadamnj;1217134 said:


> Would love it if the High remains situated to the North West or North. But as my original post stated, TOO FAR EAST and it's going inland. Doesn't have to be a GLC, an Apps runner would be a warmer solution also, particularly coastal with which I am most concerned on a personal level, could be a good solution for pts north and west, of course. There is likely to be a lot of cold air around so frozen precip at the outset would be likely with any system.
> 
> We're in the 120-144 hr range. Signals are there for an event. By the end of the weekend we'll hopefully start to see some model convergence. Hopefully on this DGEX run.


That would be around 20" of Snow. Great eye candy but probably will not verify.
Based on the lastest guidance I would say 8"- 10" is more likely.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Andy96XLT;1216107 said:


> Well just got the call, plow pump seal... $856 plus tax... should be ready saturday morning. gotta spend money to make money though. And at least it wasn't the trans!!  I am going to bring this invoice with me everywhere for now on so when people complain about my pricing I will show them what it costs me to plow their driveways


The repair shop just called me again, apparently the gasket is not working because the torque convertor shaft is so worn out so now I need a new torque convertor too... add on another $500  at least we know that is why the seal blew though ha.


----------



## V_Scapes

ppandr;1216788 said:


> Last night I caught a video forecast discussion on Accuweather that said the Euro had the high pressure far to the east and turned the low northward towards the great lakes. Whic would make a significant rain event for us. Not saying he is right just maybe were it came from. I don't think I ever have seen a low move directly north likt that.
> 
> *We ended up with 14" here. Starting to get a little uneasy about the money we have out right now.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I hear you on this one, ive got a few people that owe me some big amounts. Even though I try to bill every 2 storms so people arent getting slammed with big bills.
> 
> Put in 15hrs myself, it sure was pounding at night. where do we put this stuff anymore!?


----------



## s. donato

V_Scapes;1217340 said:


> where do we put this stuff anymore!?


I am starting to wonder that too. i am not looking forward to next weeks storm for one of my job sites... we are out of room and the town didn't do their normal pick up(urban area).


----------



## ppandr

It is nice to have these concerns if not we'de be *****ing that we did not have snow.

As far as billing, never have we had so many events in a month. My database looks like the MATRIX screen shot. I totaled up my resi's today and of 70+ accounts I am outstanding 17k and that is from 1/7 to date. We billed last week but payments trickle in. I called few customers and threatened suspension in order to get paid from Dec.
Both my commercials are great, My Marriot which is season paid my Jan. 15th payment on 12/28, and my last payment in FULL Jan. 5th a full 40 days before the final was due. My large commercial drops a check at my office the day I drop a bill to him in person.

And yes running out of room, but have a bucket for my machine on site and just waiting till they ask me to move snow, since it is not part of my contract.....payup

Winter is my favorite season, nothing like sitting here, woodstove cranked, watching it snow, and a Stoli and Cran in hand.


----------



## fatboyNJ

prob a little late but i have a mason dump and bobcat available if anyone needs help moving or relocating snow...plus my truck as well..available all nite and weekend....PM me here or email at [email protected] number

in northern monmouth co


----------



## Jgramlich

Well, I said it in early January and I think it's safe to say again... I picked the right year to buy a plow truck. A nice little dumping on tuesday would be lovely.


----------



## simoncx

From a coulpe clients I measured we had about 15-18" of heavy snow. I've never seen my plow trip so easy and so much, most of the time it felt like pushing concrete.


----------



## tls22

Im billing for two storms.....one for 4 and the other for 13.5...noaa numbers are combined...no way i plowed 17 off my lots....

Was relocating snow today.....even did it on some of my driveways....which was coolpayup


----------



## s. donato

tls22;1217535 said:


> Im billing for two storms.....one for 4 and the other for 13.5...noaa numbers are combined...no way i plowed 17 off my lots....


i did the same here except 4 and 11. it felt like the right thing to do


----------



## SnowJersey

what are you guys doing with the snow you are relocating? Were out of room and just don't know where to drop it. Our yard just isn't that big.


----------



## tls22

SnowJersey;1217576 said:


> what are you guys doing with the snow you are relocating? Were out of room and just don't know where to drop it. Our yard just isn't that big.


Pretty any open yard space a pile gets dump there...or if there is room to push back thats what we did......have not truck it away...


----------



## SnowJersey

tls22;1217614 said:


> Pretty any open yard space a pile gets dump there...or if there is room to push back thats what we did......have not truck it away...


year our one HOA is just about at capacity. time to hunt down some room


----------



## rcn971

New poster here...one of my accounts in Middletown, nj asked me to clear a path off the driveway and start moving snow into the center of their grass...lol


----------



## highlander316

ugh this one sucked.. One truck down and nobody has any idea what is wrong with it. Borrowed someone's POS Cherokee with a plow to do some small lots. Got stuck six times. That wet heavy stuff is not good on the trucks. My 07 is making some noises. I think it needs, ujoints, brakes, maybe some front suspension work. Trans and transfer case loved it, trans got to 200degrees a few times. Felt like it was slipping a little this afternoon. O yea, backed into someone pulling out of a spot and smashed up the rear of their car. Thank god my salter is poly, no damage to it besides a bent bracket that holds the spinner. A least I can bill in the 9-12" and bring a big chunk of change in for this one. My January A/R is pretty damn big right now (buying a new truck this spring payup).


----------



## bronco91

Look a some help with someone that has bobcat to move some snow in drive ways and one lot plz let me know if anyone can help. In the area of wyckoff bergen county nj. Looking to do this on monday. Let me know how much. For the day.


----------



## mkwl

tls22;1217535 said:


> Im billing for two storms.....one for 4 and the other for 13.5...noaa numbers are combined...no way i plowed 17 off my lots....
> 
> Was relocating snow today.....even did it on some of my driveways....which was coolpayup


Do you have snow relocation in your contract? Did you call the driveway clients to verify wanting to relocate snow, or just do it and bill for it? How much are you charging for loader work?


----------



## tls22

mkwl;1218127 said:


> Do you have snow relocation in your contract? Did you call the driveway clients to verify wanting to relocate snow, or just do it and bill for it? How much are you charging for loader work?


I do not have it in the contract...we call the clients which we feel need it....the ones that say yes get charge a minmium one hour for a loader.....pretty much a hour is more then enough for a driveway.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Geez sounds like i missed a good one. I was at my sons Marine graduation and had my guys snowblow all my accounts LOl They worked 12 hrs hrs. Hey can someone give me the snowfall amount in Wyckoff Ridgewood area thanks.


----------



## JPMAKO

Paulie's Plowin;1218255 said:


> Geez sounds like i missed a good one. I was at my sons Marine graduation and had my guys snowblow all my accounts LOl They worked 12 hrs hrs. Hey can someone give me the snowfall amount in Wyckoff Ridgewood area thanks.


Ridgewood got around 11.7" according to this http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=menu& target=wint1011snowtotals

Looks like another round of Heavy stuff coming our way. Possibly an overrunning event with 6"- 10" and then some serious Ice accretion on top.


----------



## tjlands

JPMAKO;1218305 said:


> Looks like another round of Heavy stuff coming our way. Possibly an overrunning event with 6"- 10" and then some serious Ice accretion on top.


Sounds like more Fun for my new toy.
Which just happens to be one of the best snow machines I have ever run


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

Thats a nice baby loader.....


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1218819 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Thats a nice baby loader.....


What do you mean Baby, thats no Baby.


----------



## forestfireguy

Look here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117337

This isn't even a big boy!!!

Don't have bucket envy............LOL.

Thats a nice machine, what do those run? Rental or purchase?


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;1217535 said:


> Im billing for two storms.....one for 4 and the other for 13.5...noaa numbers are combined...no way i plowed 17 off my lots....
> 
> Was relocating snow today.....even did it on some of my driveways....which was coolpayup


Same here . billing for two storms.


----------



## captadamnj

tjlands;1218838 said:


> What do you mean Baby, thats no Baby.


Too many new toys = rain. :waving:

Even if they are very nice toys. Thumbs Up


----------



## DirtyJerzey

very nice machine tim, need to get myself one next year


----------



## Jgramlich

I can't wait to see what jason has in store for us on tuesday.


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1219042 said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117337
> 
> This isn't even a big boy!!!
> 
> Don't have bucket envy............LOL.
> 
> Thats a nice machine, what do those run? Rental or purchase?


We use big ones too. Well pretty big.
The Terex is really nice to use in small Commercial,
Office,s condos Much better than running bobcats and it runs down the road at 25 mph.
We rent it for the winter, 145 hours so far, All controls on one stick, bucket, forward-reverse, very simple to operate

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73210&d=1266163308


----------



## BowTieServices

I am Soooo Jealous that Machine Looks Sweet !!!! I am willing to bet that having an articulating machine like that in a tight place Rocks !!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

still a ways out,but henrys morning forecast isnt looking too good for tuesday night. Very north jersey will get some, but the rest were getting slop


----------



## iceyman

Henry doesn't have a clue.. He pisses me off.. Gona be a disaster tho


----------



## srl28

Wednesday is looking like a nightmare!!! ICE ICE ICE. Never a good time


----------



## tjlands

srl28;1220167 said:


> Wednesday is looking like a nightmare!!! ICE ICE ICE. Never a good time


Salt salt salt Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowJersey

anyone know whats up for next weekend?


----------



## ppandr

Wasted away again in Margaritaville...searchin' for my lost shaker of


tjlands;1220202 said:


> Salt salt salt Thumbs Up


----------



## Andy96XLT

what do you think ppandr? Somerset/Hunterdon gonna get snow? It seems the temperatures are going to be a little on the high side around here...


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I just was watching this.

http://www.comcast.net/video/more-winter-weather-on-the-way/1773181774/Comcast/1767538896/


----------



## ppandr

Andy96XLT;1220256 said:


> what do you think ppandr? Somerset/Hunterdon gonna get snow? It seems the temperatures are going to be a little on the high side around here...


Fortunately for me I am nestled up in the hills here in Hunterdon, right off 78. There could be nothing in Flemington and Sommerville/Branchburg/Whitehouse, and have a few inches up here. I think it'll be a sloppy mess Wednesday, but I am hoping that we get accums Monday night into Tuesday. Salting isn't a money maker for me. Think its still to early to tell for sure. I would love a simple 2-3" snowfall. Not too much, just right. I'm think an inch or two of snow/sleet and rain on top. Then it will freeze solid on my cheap resis who won't want to get plowed.

I just don't want the snowcoaster ride to end this year.....


----------



## ppandr

Dirty Jersey;1220314 said:


> I just was watching this.
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/video/more-winter-weather-on-the-way/1773181774/Comcast/1767538896/


Ahhh, such problems to have.....

NYC only budgeted $38m for snow removal, they burned through that the first storm.....

Maybe we should hire her.....http://www.jwoww.com/
She seems to have a handle working with alot of volume with little coverage.


----------



## JPMAKO

As of right now there seems to be a lot of action coming our way.
The first storm which will most likely be an overrunning event is IMO going to be a mess. Some guidance is suggestion a Snow to Rain Solution while others are showing a mostly Snow to Sleet and Freezing Rain solution. Either way it is going to be very difficult to forecast exactly what is going to happen and who is going to get what until around Tuesday. There is also a second system coming in on Saturday/ Sunday that also looks to be a warmer solution ATT. There is also something on the long range models for the 9th-11th that one although very far out seems to have the most potential. Then there is also the 13th- 14th and also the 16th- 17th. We are in a very active pattern this year and if we manage to have good temp profiles with these events we could see a lot of snow in Feb-March. 

That is all I have for now, I will continue to follow the guidance and keep everyone informed.

Jason


----------



## iceyman

Hearing its supposed get as little warmer thru the end of the month


----------



## tls22

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
835 pm est sun jan 30 2011

...a large winter storm is forecast tuesday and wednesday for portions
of the northeast usa...

.snow tuesday morning will turn to rain...sleet and freezing drizzle
sometime tuesday afternoon and then resume as heavy rain or freezing
rain early wednesday before tapering off late wednesday.

Njz001-007>010-012-015-paz054-055-060>062-068-069-310945-
/o.new.kphi.ws.a.0004.110201t0800z-110202t2200z/
sussex-warren-morris-hunterdon-somerset-middlesex-mercer-carbon-
monroe-berks-lehigh-northampton-montgomery-bucks-
including the cities of...newton...washington...morristown...
Flemington...somerville...new brunswick...trenton...jim thorpe...
Stroudsburg...reading...allentown...bethlehem...easton...
Norristown...doylestown
835 pm est sun jan 30 2011

...winter storm watch in effect from late monday night through
wednesday afternoon...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from late monday night through
wednesday afternoon.

* geographical coverage: East central and northeast pennsylvania
as well as much of northern new jersey.


* precipitation type: Snow tuesday morning changes to sleet or
freezing drizzle during the afternoon or evening. Periods of
heavy sleet or freezing rain are expected late tuesday night
into wednesday.

* accumulations: 2 to 6 inches of snow and sleet tuesday. Glaze
may accumulate from one quarter to three quarters of an inch.

* timing: Snow begins between midnight and 4 am tuesday. The
change to sleet or freezing drizzle should occur between noon
and 6 pm tuesday.


* impacts: The tuesday morning commute will likely be hazardous
with at least some snow and temperatures near 20. The wednesday
morning commute is also likely to be hazardous due to ice and
the wednesday evening commute may still be hazardous for all
untreated pavements. If glaze reaches or exceeds one half
inch...power outages may occur. Also...the water equivalent
precipitation for this storm may exceed one inch and this added
to snow loads on some roofs and attempting to run off into ice
already ice clogged roof gutters may contribute to structure leaks.

* confidence: Above average on both snow and glaze occurring but
top end amounts of 6 inches of snow and sleet and three
quarters of an inch of glaze are below average confidence.


----------



## NJjunior973

Sounds like fun......:/


----------



## JPMAKO

NOT FUN.

This storm could be a BIG PITA, I am looking at last nights guidance and am seeing areas with 3"-6", 4"-8" of Snow and then .25"- .75" of ice accretion on top.
Most of the models trended colder which is a good thing and hopefully the trend continues today. I hate plowing ICE. Usually if we are fore-casted to get a little ice on top of snow I will wait it out as long as possible because it is easier to scrape when it forms a crust on the snow, but this is going to be such a prolonged event that I don't think that waiting 36 hours is going to be an option. Get your salters ready and stock-up on Salt/ Calcium I think most of us are gonna need it big time. If this scenario plays out there could be widespread downed tree's, power lines as well as possible roof collapses and MVA's everywhere. :realmad:

I really hope that the Southern/ Colder trend continues throughout the day.

Jason


----------



## V_Scapes

Oh boy. looks like a good 2 days of no sleep. I absolutly hate ice


----------



## JPMAKO

V_Scapes;1221996 said:


> I absolutly hate ice


Yeah me too.
This has the potential - signals to be a very serious and dangerous situation.
I suggest that everyone get there shopping done today as they are not really talking about how serious this could get.


----------



## s. donato

JPMAKO;1222008 said:


> I suggest that everyone get there shopping done today as they are not really talking about how serious this could get.


thanks plan to go later i'm all out of coffee


----------



## JPMAKO

s. donato;1222015 said:


> thanks plan to go later i'm all out of coffee


Thank God for the Keurig I Love it.


----------



## s. donato

Oh i hear that - thats what i have too. just need creamer


----------



## njsnowremoval

JPMAKO;1222024 said:


> Thank God for the Keurig I Love it.


Do you keep the keurig i the truck? if so were, Any pics??Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

njsnowremoval;1222032 said:


> Do you keep the keurig i the truck? if so were, Any pics??Thumbs Up


No Sir,
I keep it at home. I have one in my house which is where I start my route and one at my Firehouse which is where I end my route. I usually get around 20-30 places done before needing a break and that is when I go to the F.D. and get another cup. Then do another 30-40 places before heading back to have a P-Break. Then I usually go home for a while and let the other crews finish up. Last couple of storms was great because one of my other crews was done before me so when I got home they did my house and neighbors and shoveled everything too. That right there was worth lunch for them.Thumbs Up


----------



## s. donato

i keep one of these in a small bag that i can take with me. 
http://www.keurig.com/brewers/mini-plus-personal-brewing-system


----------



## Jgramlich

I'm always so torn to finish my site or head to the firehouse if we get something good. Usually I just tell myself I'd miss the truck anyway and keep plowing. 

How's it shaping up on the coast Jason?


----------



## captadamnj

Not much of an event at the shore, maybe something frozen overnite tonite but pretty quick over to non-frozen stuff when the bulk of the precip arrives Tuesday nite into Wednesday. But with the amount of cold air at the surface, who knows. Can't imagine any type of event south of say Route 37/70 barring a major SE shift in the storm or rapid re-development of a coastal sooner. Salting work north of there and *maybe* enough frozen to get in a scrape in the next 48 hours, but not holding my breath.


----------



## SnowJersey

where i plow is about 45 minutes from my firehouse. I'm not making the trucks lol


----------



## Jgramlich

Well even if we strike out at the shore its still looking like a busy month.


----------



## JPMAKO

SnowJersey;1222218 said:


> where i plow is about 45 minutes from my firehouse. I'm not making the trucks lol


Maybe join a Department a little closer ?

We have a few members that live about an hour away as well, we don't count on them for much. I recently moved so I am now further away not to mention out of state. I used to be one of the first guys there now I am lucky to make a second truck. I usually hang out and wait for any last minute guys and then take our third due apparatus. I cannot count how many times I have driven to a call only to be asked to go to work (Usually Ladder or Search and Rescue) I am considered the "roof guy" as many of our members don't like heights and are certainly not comfortable using a saw on a roof. We had a big structure last week which turned out to be a surround and drown as it was ripping through the roof upon arrival. Thankfully nobody got hurt but it sucked being there for 8 hours the night before our last storm and man was it cold.

Here are some videos of the fire.

http://www.youtube.com/user/allhandsgoingtowork#p/u/6/1JKf1h6pEuk

Jason


----------



## NJjunior973

JPMAKO I must say you are one educated guy, what is your say for far NW Jersey ? I am in NW NJ but my elevation is only around 500 :/


----------



## JPMAKO

Ok so last week I got a call for knocking down icicles at a condo complex so I used a friends roof rake. I was there for about 1 hour what should I charge for this?
I really did like the roof rake so I did my roof and when I was done there was a significant amount of snow on the ground behind my house. Being the "Crazy/ Goofy person" that my wife says that I am I thought hey take the loader and make a pile for the dogs to play on so a 1/2 hour later this is what I ended up with.


----------



## Jgramlich

Jason you spoil your dogs


----------



## JPMAKO

Since my Wife and I don't have children they are our Kids. They are very spoiled and well taken care of.
Everyone keeps asking us when are you going to have kids and we tell them we already do they just have four legs. Let me tell you they are a lot cheaper and they don't talk back. I tell all of my friends that if I ever get the urge to have kids I will just borrow theirs for a few hours because I can always return them.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Hey JP i have 3 girls 12 10 and 8 yrs old. if you and the wife want to baby sit one nite let me know they will ove the dogs. i have a black lab and sheppard mix.
my kids dogs. 
now back to bussiness whats your forecast for the next few days...


----------



## KEC Maintaince

her name is yoggie


----------



## Jgramlich

Well jason being 20 years old my chief concern is avoiding children. I'm also far too irresponsible for dogs. But since your time isn't taken up by kids you should have plenty to forecast haha. What are we looking at here?


----------



## ppandr

I did just read 3-5" of sleet.....FML


----------



## njsnowremoval

Last i checked were getting about 6 inches starting tonight ending wensday. S. deonato got any pics? 
Jpmako your trucks look familiar. Were do you work? also is your area volenteer? or do you just do the fire house.


----------



## SnowJersey

JPMAKO;1222394 said:


> Maybe join a Department a little closer ?
> 
> We have a few members that live about an hour away as well, we don't count on them for much. I recently moved so I am now further away not to mention out of state. I used to be one of the first guys there now I am lucky to make a second truck. I usually hang out and wait for any last minute guys and then take our third due apparatus. I cannot count how many times I have driven to a call only to be asked to go to work (Usually Ladder or Search and Rescue) I am considered the "roof guy" as many of our members don't like heights and are certainly not comfortable using a saw on a roof. We had a big structure last week which turned out to be a surround and drown as it was ripping through the roof upon arrival. Thankfully nobody got hurt but it sucked being there for 8 hours the night before our last storm and man was it cold.
> 
> Here are some videos of the fire.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/allhandsgoingtowork#p/u/6/1JKf1h6pEuk
> 
> Jason


haha i live about a mile from the firehouse. The company I drive for is about 45 minutes away lol


----------



## tjlands

This could be the first storm to hit the area in over two years that we central-south jersey guys will be on the sidelines. It has seemed like We have been in the bullseye for ever.
Anyway be safe you guys up north, looks like the ice could be really bad.

On another note someone called me, from here I think, and was asking me questions on my answering machine at work but didnt leave a name or number...lol
Who was it? Something about re-locating snow.


----------



## s. donato

njsnowremoval;1223082 said:


> Last i checked were getting about 6 inches starting tonight ending wensday. *S. deonato got any pics?*
> Jpmako your trucks look familiar. Were do you work? also is your area volenteer? or do you just do the fire house.


of what? the keurig? its in a reusable shopping bag and i bring it with me in my truck ;-) usually just make hot chocolate with it since creamer is hard to carry. my work van has a 5000w inverter and my pickup has a little 250w inverter. seems to work okay or i just plug it in by someones garage real quick ;-)


----------



## njsnowremoval

Oh, Gocha, I gotta get one og them for plowing.


----------



## s. donato

just woke up to find basically a dusting on the ground... noaa is saying 3.7 inches of snow by 1pm. just wondering if i should go do a round before people try to leave for work?


----------



## JPMAKO

s. donato;1223649 said:


> just woke up to find basically a dusting on the ground... noaa is saying 3.7 inches of snow by 1pm. just wondering if i should go do a round before people try to leave for work?


I would have to say NO


----------



## s. donato

Left a bit ago to clean up just my commercial accounts.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I agree with Jason. Nice video. At least you get fires. I'm in the firehouse Mon-Fri 8-5 and our last fire was a one room job in August.


----------



## V_Scapes

JPMAKO;1223737 said:


> I would have to say NO


Agreed. 
I might not even touch my resi's until wed afternoon...let it ice on top of the snow first. hopefully i get called to do some sub work in the meantime.


----------



## highlander316

we touched a couple places up, but gonna try to nap for a few hours. We are gonna let the sleet/ice build on top of the snow instead of having a nightmare of sleet/ice only on the pavement.


----------



## ppandr

So far I'm tagging this one the Febuary Fizzler, 1/2" of snow/sleet here at 10am, bit of freezing rain.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

so far its a dud lets see what tonite brings.


----------



## tls22

ppandr;1223945 said:


> So far I'm tagging this one the Febuary Fizzler, 1/2" of snow/sleet here at 10am, bit of freezing rain.


Yep....salted this morning..now relaxing.....think tonight will be more bark then bite..oh well...close to 60 inches so far for the year...i have nothing to complain about


----------



## Andy96XLT

I don't think tonight is going to be anything much either. This one is just not a jersey storm... maybe saturday?


----------



## njsnowremoval

I hope you guys are wrong, just checked the radar and it looks like we may get hit preatty good tommarrow.


----------



## ppandr

I'm sure we are going to well pretty of rain......


----------



## bronco91

It look likes we are going to be wait untile to do our driveways tomorrow night if at all with the rain that is coming tomorrow during the day.


----------



## ppandr

ppandr;1224214 said:


> I'm sure we are going to well pretty of rain......


What the f did I write??????? I hate my keyboard on my driod when it auto inserts words.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Still getting used to it myself. Always laughed at every one when it happened to them. Now it happens to me


----------



## njsnowremoval

HAHA i love my i phone hate auto word finish


----------



## mkwl

About 1.5" of snow/sleet on the ground here... I'm holding off doing my drives until after the icing tonight/early tomorrow AM... no sense in plowing off the snow now just to have all my drives turn into a sheet of ice!


----------



## Plow Nuts

ppandr;1224282 said:


> What the f did I write??????? I hate my keyboard on my driod when it auto inserts words.


I almost pissed my pants reading that LOL :laughing:


----------



## njsnowremoval

^^like HAHA


----------



## V_Scapes

The storm warning said around 8" of snow but im not buying it...seems like sleet and freezing rain tonight into tommorow, hopefully thats wrong though.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1224413 said:
 

> The storm warning said around 8" of snow but im not buying it...seems like sleet and freezing rain tonight into tommorow, hopefully thats wrong though.


Saying 1/2" more sleet tonight + 1/2" of ice tonight... at least some snow fell so the ice can accumulate on top of that...


----------



## ppandr

mkwl;1224332 said:


> About 1.5" of snow/sleet on the ground here... I'm holding off doing my drives until after the icing tonight/early tomorrow AM... no sense in plowing off the snow now just to have all my drives turn into a sheet of ice!


You get paid to salt? If not I wouldn't wait to much longer. Once you get that much frozen sh#t it will be impossible to plow that much ice. I'm at 24 right now and looking like min. 1/2" of ice maybe up to 1".

Just talked to my buddy that is a JCPL foreman making sure he staged close to my house. They are packing for five days and reporting tonight.


----------



## NJjunior973

Around 4 inches here, snow all day, little sleet.


----------



## mkwl

ppandr;1224514 said:


> You get paid to salt? If not I wouldn't wait to much longer. Once you get that much frozen sh#t it will be impossible to plow that much ice. I'm at 24 right now and looking like min. 1/2" of ice maybe up to 1".
> 
> Just talked to my buddy that is a JCPL foreman making sure he staged close to my house. They are packing for five days and reporting tonight.


We don't do salting (so no, I don't get paid to do salt) - seems most guys near me will be waiting it out until the ice accumulates on top... otherwise my drives will become a sheet of ice...

Although, I did see a number of guys out doing drives already.... maybe they know something I don't... 

I'm torn now on what to do...


----------



## ppandr

mkwl;1224770 said:


> We don't do salting (so no, I don't get paid to do salt) - seems most guys near me will be waiting it out until the ice accumulates on top... otherwise my drives will become a sheet of ice...
> 
> Although, I did see a number of guys out doing drives already.... maybe they know something I don't...
> 
> I'm torn now on what to do...


I'd be doing mine right now if I only got paid to plow. If not you may screw yourself.


----------



## rcn971

We salted this morning at 3 am in anticipation of what never came...lol. We got so bored we had the Pinks edition of skidsteer racing at the site. I think we might be ********. Between the NH 170, Gehl ctl70, Kubota r420 and case 430 the case literally went circles around them. Went back around 4:30 and resalted, it is starting to freeze up.


----------



## Jgramlich

Looks like a lot of ice for us in central... dangerous but not much of a money maker unless you salt. Looks like we might scrape up a few inches friday though. It's still early. As far as tonights system though, some really incredible weather is going on... just not for jersey. If we were in the thick of it I think it would have dwarfed the christmas blizzard.


----------



## ppandr

I hear Chicago may get up to 2' of snow. Was thinking of heading over to the Illinios thead and asking them whether they needed any help from the NJ BIG snow experts. Sh*t 24".....:laughing:

Oh....it's raining pretty steady here now...temp 25. Looks lik 2 hrs and we're in the thick of it. Unfortunately, I live in the woods up here. Latest warning .4-.8 inches of ice by 9am.


----------



## iceyman

Its getting slick here already


----------



## captadamnj

Yes, a lot of precip moving in overnight while the cold air is still entrenched. I think I-78 is bullseye area for freezing rain issues, but would not be surprised by a fair accumulation of something frozen to I-195 and even south of there aways. Maybe my phone will ring before sunrise for a push or something...ringer is on!


----------



## cj7plowing

just salted in ocean township and red bank. dont want to deal with retards on the road in the am. threw extra and added calcium to make it a hot batch.


----------



## Jgramlich

I'm working the overnight up in New Brunswick... pouring outside. Already a ton of ice on the roads. Cars off the road everywhere, stacking calls... be careful out there if you waited until last minute to salt!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

salted all night... I must say that was probably some of the worst driving conditions I have ever been in. Loads of emergency crews pulling cars out of the woods, lots of accidents. Hope everyone made out alright


----------



## forestfireguy

It's MISERABLE..........

Like plowing wet cement. Unreal. Really no amount of salt is enough when it's diluted almost immediately upon hitting the ground. I HATE these storms......Hate em......


----------



## STEVE F 350

captadamnj;1225144 said:


> Yes, a lot of precip moving in overnight while the cold air is still entrenched. I think I-78 is bullseye area for freezing rain issues, but would not be surprised by a fair accumulation of something frozen to I-195 and even south of there aways. Maybe my phone will ring before sunrise for a push or something...ringer is on!


tim was just waiting for the rain to wash it all away.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Its all rain here... changed around 7:30-8... slick outside but its really warming up. I hope we get some snow on Saturday.


----------



## SnowJersey

we didn't get anything at the shore except for rain. I got in my car this morning and it said it was 50 degrees out!

as much as i want snow i'm hoping Saturday passes. Have plans to be in AC


----------



## ppandr

Anyone know of anybody that has bagged salt in stock. We are down to 1 pallet (which I need for my commercials tonight). I've had a dozen calls from my resi's looking for salt apps and my phone keeps on ringing. We've got around an inch of sleet/ice on the ground, almost a half inch of everything else.
Scott 908-334-0555


----------



## s. donato

well i just got back from plowing my lots of wet cement. all i can say is the back drag edge is wonderful for this crud. :salute:

i did however get yelled at:realmad: by the guy plowing the lot across the street from me for cleaning up one of my trails and pushing it onto his pile. its an urban area everyone is fighting for snow piling space. oh well. its a very hard lot i have as its a corner lot with no green space. i have to pile it all on the corner on the street just like him except i didn't want to turn around to clean about 6 shovels full of snow. 

I did apologize and told him it was very little snow and he could pay me back by doing the same with his lot(much bigger then mine - probably why he cared) but he said no. its hard situation. i felt horrible and am not someone who does push across the street unless i have no way of doing it most of the time i only push across with what i winds up in the street just from cleaning up - which IMHO would have been pushed into his lot anyways as soon as the town came down the street. 

Oh well - Buddy if your out there i am sorry and it will not happen again :salute:


----------



## Dirty Jersey

It's 60* here now. It's nuts!


----------



## ppandr

Thanks to those who call me a call about salt. My regular guy came through.


----------



## Jgramlich

So how about Friday - Saturday! Maybe some snow for us in the east who missed out on the ice fun.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Hopefully we will all see some nice fluffy stuff friday-saturday. I feel well rested although we salted and cleaned up a lot last night for about 2 hours.


----------



## STEVE F 350

Dirty Jersey;1225713 said:


> It's 60* here now. It's nuts!


that's jersey winter weather 14* than 60* back to 14*


----------



## Dirty Jersey

YEP pretty much! LOL!


----------



## captadamnj

Jgramlich;1225735 said:


> So how about Friday - Saturday! Maybe some snow for us in the east who missed out on the ice fun.


Not a very good setup unfortunately. Best case will be for a 2"-4" event along the coast, and that would be best best case and is still a stretch right now. Nothing to lock in the cold air for us (i.e. high pressure to the north) so when the storm comes up the coast, warm air is coming with it. Best hope at the shore is that it stays far enough offshore that it's warm core doesn't turn us to rain, but that will also take the heaviest precip with it.

I'd just as soon see someone get a 4"-8" event out of it if it means warmer at the shore and hope for something better with colder air in the next 10 days.


----------



## V_Scapes

Storm from hell, without a doubt. What a wonderful storm to have plow issues in .

So much for that turf class I was supposed to take at Rutgers today.


----------



## captadamnj

Weather pattern very active in the next 7-10 days. System for this weekend, maybe some precip early next week, followed by many models showing signals for major system end of next week. Long way off, of course, but most models showing something significant Plenty of cold, cold, cold, next week. Stay tuned.


----------



## tls22

captadamnj;1226623 said:


> Weather pattern very active in the next 7-10 days. System for this weekend, maybe some precip early next week, followed by many models showing signals for major system end of next week. Long way off, of course, but most models showing something significant Plenty of cold, cold, cold, next week. Stay tuned.


How you like the new v?


----------



## captadamnj

Thrilled with it after 2 uses. Stacks snow like nobody's business. Plowed 8" without even putting on the wings and still had minimal clean up. Couple times I thought about stopping to put them on but didn't. Only downside is the 3/8" edge. 15 hours of plowing and already have rounded the ends. Had about 60 hours on the Pro Plus with the 1/2" and it looked practically new. Of course, that was 80 lbs. lighter and I had the wings on that one for every use (which actually would have made the weight a wash if not heavier). If I had the wings on this one I'm sure that would slow the wear. Not too worried, working on custom fitting a set of Winter Xtendors or something similar (they don't fit due to the MVP "proprietary" bolt pattern). Now to get back to the snow! Was all I could do not to drive out West earlier this week to use it! Boy have we been spoiled the last year and half.


----------



## NJjunior973

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
305 pm est thu feb 3 2011

...a winter storm may affect the region from late friday night
through saturday evening...

.low pressure will develop along the southeastern united states
and track northeastward up the middle atlantic coastline. The low
is expected to be off the new jersey coast by saturday afternoon
before continuing to move quickly off towards the northeast.

Njz001-paz054-055-041000-
/o.new.kphi.ws.a.0005.110205t0900z-110206t0300z/
sussex-carbon-monroe-
including the cities of...newton...jim thorpe...stroudsburg
305 pm est thu feb 3 2011

...winter storm watch in effect from late friday night through
saturday evening...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from late friday night through
saturday evening.

* precipitation type: Snow possibly mixed with a little sleet at times.

* accumulations: 6 inches are possible.

* timing: Snow will start to move into the area late friday night
and continue through saturday before starting to taper off
saturday evening.

* impacts: Travel will become difficult as roads become snow
covered.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## Jgramlich

Looks like this weekend's system could be a dud. The storm should intensify off our coast, but if we see anything plow-able it'll be Saturday night. Maybe a half inch Friday night. A lot of rain Saturday. Hopefully it will stick around long enough to dump some snow on us. Let's see if anyone agrees with my prediction.


----------



## Jgramlich

I speak for the coast, by the way


----------



## ppandr

Rain would not be a bad thing for me here in northern Hunterdon county. Ive got about 60 (out of 74) drives that look like this.........that's 1" of ice !!! Don't know how we would plow them if we get a few inches. Nevermind...bring it....


----------



## bronco91

ppandr;1227259 said:


> Rain would not be a bad thing for me here in northern Hunterdon county. Ive got about 60 (out of 74) drives that look like this.........that's 1" of ice !!! Don't know how we would plow them if we get a few inches. Nevermind...bring it....


A bunch of my driveways look like that here to in bergen county I want some warm weather and rain. To wash a lot of thi away


----------



## Andy96XLT

Im hoping for some snow. I will take 3-4 inches. I just got the truck back and need to test the new convertor and make up the 1400 in repairs. I also have a brand new cutting edge that is just asking to get scraping


----------



## njsnowremoval

Hey how are you guys dealing with the ice? ive been trying to chip it back with a flat faced shovel. i finnally gave up about 230 thisafternoon.


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1227259 said:


> Rain would not be a bad thing for me here in northern Hunterdon county. Ive got about 60 (out of 74) drives that look like this.........that's 1" of ice !!! Don't know how we would plow them if we get a few inches. Nevermind...bring it....


All of my driveways and parking lots are down to bare pavement. The reason that they are like this is because I made the call to wait until Wednesday to do them. I saw a bunch of guys go out Tuesday around rush hour for round one and I told all of my friends in the business to wait it out as long as possible. It is much easier to get ice accretion off of snow than pavement. On Wednesday I got phonecalls from those same guys, some who waited and said I was right and did the right thing by waiting and the ones who were trigger happy and said now what should I do? Next time maybe they will listen to someone who has experienced this situation before.

Okay off to study the weather.


----------



## mkwl

ppandr;1227259 said:


> Rain would not be a bad thing for me here in northern Hunterdon county. Ive got about 60 (out of 74) drives that look like this.........that's 1" of ice !!! Don't know how we would plow them if we get a few inches. Nevermind...bring it....


YIKES! Mine are pretty much all down to bare pavement (as clean as I can usually scrape them)... I'll take another one this weekend payup


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1227633 said:


> All of my driveways and parking lots are down to bare pavement. The reason that they are like this is because I made the call to wait until Wednesday to do them. I saw a bunch of guys go out Tuesday around rush hour for round one and I told all of my friends in the business to wait it out as long as possible. It is much easier to get ice accretion off of snow than pavement. On Wednesday I got phonecalls from those same guys, some who waited and said I was right and did the right thing by waiting and the ones who were trigger happy and said now what should I do? Next time maybe they will listen to someone who has experienced this situation before.
> 
> Okay off to study the weather.


You were right Jay... glad I waited... got them scraped down and pretty darn clean! :salute:

It was REALLY heavy though!


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1227645 said:


> You were right Jay... glad I waited... got them scraped down and pretty darn clean! :salute:
> 
> It was REALLY heavy though!


Yes sir it was heavy but I would rather push heavy slop on pavement than solid ice while trying to get traction on solid ice if that makes any sense


----------



## JPMAKO

Just looked at the long range models for next week
My advice is get some  now.
I will post a full report tomorrow.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Just saw on the news big storm for weds Thursday next week if the models stay in agreement...am awaiting official word from Jay. LOL I watch the news to see if I need to check this post


----------



## njsnowremoval

All did you presalt this past storm? im hearing of another storm comeing up and im wondering if i should try this. thanks NJ


----------



## tls22

njsnowremoval;1227850 said:


> All did you presalt this past storm? im hearing of another storm comeing up and im wondering if i should try this. thanks NJ


Pre salt is great for when temps are around frz or a little below....i would not pre-treat for temps in the teens...it creates a unnecessary icey bottom.....like other have said....its best to let the ice accumulate on the snow then plow......plowing before ice is just fighting a uphill Battle


----------



## s. donato

tls22;1227855 said:


> Pre salt is great for when temps are around frz or a little below....i would not pre-treat for temps in the teens...it creates a unnecessary icey bottom.....like other have said....its best to let the ice accumulate on the snow then plow......plowing before ice is just fighting a uphill Battle


Jason & Tim - or anyone else for that matter - i have been here a short time and learned so much, and i do appreciate it all. I did heed your warning on plowing all my residential accounts. however, i had to clean up a few commercial ones and did pretreat like crazy with CC. the plowable areas came up pretty easy wednesday, back dragging them with my back drag blade, but the stairs and walks(limestone/concrete) i had to chip the ice off of - which came off easy i think - but still was a pain.

My question is did i handle this wrong or is there a better way? Its hard to tell clients with stairs and walks that you have to wait till tomorrow. the only upside for me was i got to charge twice b/c they called me out - instead of waiting like i suggested payup payup


----------



## ppandr

JPMAKO;1227633 said:


> All of my driveways and parking lots are down to bare pavement. The reason that they are like this is because I made the call to wait until Wednesday to do them. I saw a bunch of guys go out Tuesday around rush hour for round one and I told all of my friends in the business to wait it out as long as possible. It is much easier to get ice accretion off of snow than pavement. On Wednesday I got phonecalls from those same guys, some who waited and said I was right and did the right thing by waiting and the ones who were trigger happy and said now what should I do? Next time maybe they will listen to someone who has experienced this situation before.
> 
> Okay off to study the weather.


I guess that works when you get snow first and if your commercials are willing to wait (mine are not, Marriot, USPS, high traffic mall). We started out as sleet and went quickly to freezing rain. At 3am when I left the house we had 1/4" of textured (sleet in the ) glaze. The only way we could plow was by salting first and letting it sit. It was raining so hard that the water was freezing in patterns as it flowed through the lots as I watched. Our commercials and resi's that get salt are 100%. Our drives that don't get salt are a minimum of 2" triggers (we had 1" of sleet/freezing rain) and we did the ones that called in. About 1/3 of our drives are stone, not paved out here, not much can be done with those without regrading.


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1228024 said:


> I guess that works when you get snow first and if your commercials are willing to wait (mine are not, Marriot, USPS, high traffic mall). We started out as sleet and went quickly to freezing rain. At 3am when I left the house we had 1/4" of textured (sleet in the ) glaze. The only way we could plow was by salting first and letting it sit. It was raining so hard that the water was freezing in patterns as it flowed through the lots as I watched. Our commercials and resi's that get salt are 100%. Our drives that don't get salt are a minimum of 2" triggers (we had 1" of sleet/freezing rain) and we did the ones that called in. About 1/3 of our drives are stone, not paved out here, not much can be done with those without regrading.


I know what you are saying about high traffic sites needing to be done. Areas with a lot of vehicle and foot traffic are different animals. If people drove all over it I may have done things a little different. I maintain a condo complex and two firehouses as well as an ambulance corps. On these sites I made one pass through all of them on Tuesday afternoon and put down lots of salt behind me. I think that this actually saved me because when I went to clear it on Wednesday it was raining and that one plow width was just wet so I was able to catch corners and scrape down to bare pavement. Residentials are a different story, I waited it out until Wednesday morning and it was the right call. I do a couple of nasty hills and if I had plowed them on Tuesday I probably would have had to call for a tow truck. Everyone should do what they think is right based on the clients needs. Whatever phone calls that I got on Tuesday wondering when I was coming I explained the situation to them and they agreed. I also send out a service guide every year that actually states what we may do in this very situation among others.

Here is what it says.



> In an effort to better serve our customers we have put together a �Service Guide� that explains the way our Snow Plowing operations work.
> We ask that you please read the following so that you get a general understanding of how and when services will be performed.
> 
> Once our Snow Plowing operations have commenced we will normally visit the site soon after we have reached our trigger of approximately 2�-3�. The purpose of our initial visit is to �open up� the driveway/ parking lot. This will enable you to get in and out of the area.
> Our decision as to when the initial visit will occur depends on a number of factors:
> 1. Current snowfall accumulations
> 2. Current weather
> 3. Traffic conditions
> 4. Future weather predictions
> 
> Once the initial visit has occurred we will periodically monitor the site, and provide whatever services are needed.
> 
> During an active storm we constantly monitor the weather and temperatures so as to provide the most effective service.
> If the forecast for our general area dictates a lesser snowfall amount of say 2�- 5� we may choose to wait until the end of the storm so as to avoid the complications and risks of competing with traffic.
> In the event of a heavy snowfall 6+� we may visit the site numerous times. This proven method is not only easier on our drivers and equipment but this also will enable you to gain access to roadways in the event that travel is necessary.
> *If a major icing or blizzard conditions are forecast for our area we may elect to wait until driving conditions are safe for our drivers and allow the ice to accumulate on top of existing snowfall rather than on �bare pavement�. We find it much easier to control significant icing that has occurred when it has not been constantly driven over or compacted by some other means such as heavy foot traffic.*
> 
> If you have chosen to utilize our shoveling services please note that unless otherwise requested in writing in the comments section of your Service Agreement these services will occur once the snowfall has ceased. This method has enabled us to effectively monitor more sites with less time in between visits.
> 
> If de-icing is requested this service will occur at the time of your scheduled visit only if ice or sleet has accumulated on the driveway/ parking lot, walkway, stairway and handicap access ramp areas of the property.
> 
> Please do your best to pick-up your newspapers as we cannot be responsible for lost newspapers in the snow.
> Cutting Edge Landscaping, Inc. is not responsible for plowing in front of mailboxes or any other obstructions that have not been detailed in the Service Agreement.
> 
> Parking:
> 
> When at all possible the best place to park is in the garage. If this cannot be achieved please park cars as close together as possible leaving one side of the driveway open. It is also best not to park at the very end of the driveway, this way we can effectively manage the large snow loads left by municipal plows.
> 
> If you have any Questions or Concerns please feel free to call.


Jason


----------



## s. donato

very well put jason. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

s. donato;1227970 said:


> Jason & Tim - or anyone else for that matter - i have been here a short time and learned so much, and i do appreciate it all. I did heed your warning on plowing all my residential accounts. however, i had to clean up a few commercial ones and did pretreat like crazy with CC. the plowable areas came up pretty easy wednesday, back dragging them with my back drag blade, but the stairs and walks(limestone/concrete) i had to chip the ice off of - which came off easy i think - but still was a pain.
> 
> My question is did i handle this wrong or is there a better way? Its hard to tell clients with stairs and walks that you have to wait till tomorrow. the only upside for me was i got to charge twice b/c they called me out - instead of waiting like i suggested payup payup


I think that you handled it the right way based on what they needed. We did the sidewalks at our condo complex on Wednesday. I normally do not do them because they have a superintendent that is responsible to take care of them. Supposedly he developed a Hernia last week so I got the phone call on Wednesday to ask if I would take care of the Walks.
I do not think that there is any one right answer or method to this. Had I known that I would be doing these walkways on Tuesday I probably would have scraped them down as well as I could with the Snowblowers and then treated heavily with calcium. Obviously that was not an option so I sent three guys over there on Wednesday to treat with a mix of Salt and Calcium so that when the rest of us arrived we could at least break through the Ice. To make a long story short it took 5 guys 2 hours just to do the walks and steps at a relatively small complex and I along with all of my guys have been Arm Dead ever since.
The thing that Really Sucked the most was at the end of this hard frustrating day I had to take a class for my Fire Dept. and did not get home until 11:00 pm. My Wife says that I have been cranky ever since.


----------



## s. donato

JPMAKO;1228103 said:


> I think that you handled it the right way based on what they needed. We did the sidewalks at our condo complex on Wednesday. I normally do not do them because they have a superintendent that is responsible to take care of them. Supposedly he developed a Hernia last week so I got the phone call on Wednesday to ask if I would take care of the Walks.
> I do not think that there is any one right answer or method to this. Had I known that I would be doing these walkways on Tuesday I probably would have scraped them down as well as I could with the Snowblowers and then treated heavily with calcium. Obviously that was not an option so I sent three guys over there on Wednesday to treat with a mix of Salt and Calcium so that when the rest of us arrived we could at least break through the Ice. To make a long story short it took 5 guys 2 hours just to do the walks and steps at a relatively small complex and I along with all of my guys have been Arm Dead ever since.
> The thing that Really Sucked the most was at the end of this hard frustrating day I had to take a class for my Fire Dept. and did not get home until 11:00 pm. My Wife says that I have been cranky ever since.


good to know. i actually think i passed your crews a couple times lately. the black trucks with green lettering looks nice Thumbs Up

fwiw i bought one of those 36" thesnowplow.com shovels and that thing was awesome at breaking/chipping up the ice. nice 3' breaks and took me about 1 hour to do 5 sets of steps(about 10 steps each), a 10x15 common area, and a 3x6 walk way by myself. :salute:

My arms probably feel about the same as your crews wesport


----------



## s. donato

so what are we looking at for tonite guys?


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Hopefully all powder.


----------



## V_Scapes

^^^ Better keep hoping.

Looks like it could start as snow and sleet in the most northern part of the state and then stay as a wintry mix most of the day with possible freezing rain before changing back over to a brief period of snow in the evening, maybe around 10pm. sussex and passaic could see 1-3" of slop. it looks like most points south of here are looking at just alittle sleet to just plain rain. just another pain in the ass storm thats going to last all day.


----------



## Jgramlich

Hopefully next week is more promising


----------



## s&mll

Figured I would put this out to all my fellow Jersey guys. I have 3 trucks (1 with vbox) available for the rest of the season. Trucks were subcontracting and that didn’t work out so well. So I pulled them off. Available 24/7. So if anyone needs extra help or had equipment breakdowns don’t hesitate to call. Tim (tls) would vouch for me. Im going to leave my cell on here (908) 392-569*0* Call anytime guys. Thanks


----------



## ppandr

s&mll;1228945 said:


> Figured I would put this out to all my fellow Jersey guys. I have 3 trucks (1 with vbox) available for the rest of the season. Trucks were subcontracting and that didn't work out so well. So I pulled them off. Available 24/7. So if anyone needs extra help or had equipment breakdowns don't hesitate to call. Tim (tls) would vouch for me. Im going to leave my cell on here (908) 392-569*0* Call anytime guys. Thanks


Well that f-in sucks. I'll assume you weren't getting paid. Thanks for the salt offer as well. If I hear of anything I will give you a call. Are you based in Hillsborough or just have a truck there?


----------



## srl28

S&mll,

I'll vouch for ya too! In the biggest storm last year we had a breakdown and I called him up as a last ditch effort. He was super willing to help out and offered some much needed advice and calmed me down lol. Very helpful!

Anyways, this storm tonight into tomorrow looks to be another sleet/ice deal with a little bit of snow early on. My hometown up here is out of salt, couple of surrounding towns are as well. It's making for some really nasty streets around here!


----------



## s&mll

ppandr;1229032 said:


> Well that f-in sucks. I'll assume you weren't getting paid. Thanks for the salt offer as well. If I hear of anything I will give you a call. Are you based in Hillsborough or just have a truck there?


My shop is in Hillsborough. Ill pm you the rest


----------



## s&mll

srl28;1229116 said:


> S&mll,
> 
> I'll vouch for ya too! In the biggest storm last year we had a breakdown and I called him up as a last ditch effort. He was super willing to help out and offered some much needed advice and calmed me down lol. Very helpful!
> 
> Anyways, this storm tonight into tomorrow looks to be another sleet/ice deal with a little bit of snow early on. My hometown up here is out of salt, couple of surrounding towns are as well. It's making for some really nasty streets around here!


Thanks SRl... Surprised you remember. That was some wet heavy snow. Are you still working in the Sparta area?


----------



## srl28

Yep!,

And how could I forget. That was one crazy storm. Parts of our area got a solid 2 1/2 ft+


----------



## NJjunior973

srl28;1229173 said:


> Yep!,
> 
> And how could I forget. That was one crazy storm. Parts of our area got a solid 2 1/2 ft+


That was a CRAZY storm


----------



## Jgramlich

Guys... I'm out at a bar and just saw new jersey highlighted as a "disaster area"... tv was muted though. What's going on? I was expecting lots of rain. ????


----------



## aperfcrcle

Jgramlich;1229307 said:


> Guys... I'm out at a bar and just saw new jersey highlighted as a "disaster area"... tv was muted though. What's going on? I was expecting lots of rain. ????


isnt Jersey always highlighted as a "disaster area"?? hahah sorry i had to :salute:


----------



## blk90s13

aperfcrcle;1229662 said:


> isnt Jersey always highlighted as a "disaster area"?? hahah sorry i had to :salute:


What ever they wanna call it as long as we making money  payup


----------



## tls22

s&mll;1228945 said:


> Figured I would put this out to all my fellow Jersey guys. I have 3 trucks (1 with vbox) available for the rest of the season. Trucks were subcontracting and that didn't work out so well. So I pulled them off. Available 24/7. So if anyone needs extra help or had equipment breakdowns don't hesitate to call. Tim (tls) would vouch for me. Im going to leave my cell on here (908) 392-569*0* Call anytime guys. Thanks


+1 for this.....guy is great to work with and knows how to plow


----------



## ppandr

Wow...you guys need a private moment? :laughing:

Well, lets hope and pray for a decent event for the end of next week. Temps are coming way up the following week...big snow melt coming. The weather gods have smiled on us thus far this year ad our luck maybe running out


----------



## captadamnj

Don't count out Monday nite into Tuesday morning yet, especially closer to the coast.


----------



## Jgramlich

Well if next week brings us another event or two, I'll be more than satisfied with our winter. Haven't heard any big predictions out of Jason in awhile.


----------



## captadamnj

Problem with the first event this week is going to be lower level temps. An overnite event will help, but things still may not cool enough to provide an accumulating event at the surface even if we do get precipitation.


----------



## Len90

Looks like model mayhem again. One run a huge hit, next run way out to sea. I have a feeling we might not know what is happening again until the day before.


----------



## ppandr

Or the day after....


----------



## cj7plowing

ppandr;1230810 said:


> Or the day after....


I am going with this forecast.

the models have not bee good with the phasing of the northern and southern branch. From what I understand in my little knowledge is they will have a better idea once it comes a shore in the pacific northwest and they can sample it.


----------



## tjlands

Anyone that plows any TD Banks in NJ please contact me ASAP.
Through here or my website-email.
If you know someone that handles them give them my info or
give me theirs. As soon as possible


----------



## ppandr

tjlands;1231069 said:


> Anyone that plows any TD Banks in NJ please contact me ASAP.
> Through here or my website-email.
> If you know someone that handles them give them my info or
> give me theirs. As soon as possible


Oh, come on. You can't throw that out there and leave us hanging.....

Just going out on a limb here and saying that due to amounts we've had in January, Feb/March posts will be filled of stories that we aren't getting paid. Especially if the snow starts to melt and events start to wane. Already seeing it in my resi's and I'm not happy...:realmad:


----------



## tjlands

ppandr;1231146 said:


> Oh, come on. You can't throw that out there and leave us hanging.....
> 
> Just going out on a limb here and saying that due to amounts we've had in January, Feb/March posts will be filled of stories that we aren't getting paid. Especially if the snow starts to melt and events start to wane. Already seeing it in my resi's and I'm not happy...:realmad:


No not the case,yet, but it is important to speak to any other contractors that handle any of them.


----------



## srl28

Tjlands, pm me then please


----------



## V_Scapes

The company that I sub for plows a TD. i heard they are a nightmare to work for.


----------



## tjlands

V_Scapes;1231207 said:


> The company that I sub for plows a TD. i heard they are a nightmare to work for.


No, not any worse than any other big company. Been plowing for them since they opened their doors in NJ as Commerce Bank. Long long time ago.
By the way I need to talk to the people that actually hold the contracts to plow them, not the subs or employees.
Thanks


----------



## ppandr

Looks like Thursday event is gonna be a no-show......


----------



## srl28

I could be wrong, but Ive heard a couple of models and long/short range forecasts that show this week being somewhat unsettled and then turning and trending warmer for quite a while, 40s and 50s. Who knows


----------



## Andy96XLT

what did you hear about thursday? It still shows snow in the forcast, but i don't really trust them anyway ha.


----------



## Jgramlich

Weather reports this weekend got me all excited for a dumping on Thursday. They are toying with us... I hope this isn't it for the season. Last month was too much fun...


----------



## Plow Nuts

Looks like this week will be a bust...Tuesday rain and Thursday heading out to sea missing us. I hate network forecasters


----------



## cj7plowing

I think they keep everyone interested as long as they can to keep the advertising up. They say blizzard or snow a cane or any of the other stupid ass names for snow storms and it freaks people out and keeps them glued to the news channels, in return boosting ratings and making advertising space a premium.

A lot of people know I plow and I have heard it from 50 people this weekend about "are you getting ready for the big snow storm on thursday"


----------



## iceyman

Every big storm we've gotten has been ots 3 days out. Let's hope it pulls back in and we get hit.


----------



## NJjunior973

1-4 here, hoping for 3 or 4 nice little scrape


----------



## njsnowremoval

Does any one know if this id going to e the last workale storm? i know this sound weird but i havent heard of any thing in the future as we had with the past few storms.


----------



## tls22

we are done wrap it up....see you guys next yearThumbs Up


----------



## srl28

^^ I think so. Not seeing too much forecasted for the next couple of weeks and time is a wastin! Got a little bit comin down here but all the reports I saw today and tonight are saying up to maybe an inch.


----------



## cj7plowing

I think we will have a lull for 2 weeks and then end of feb and march are full throttle.


----------



## plowin4u

I guess we have a little break now to fix our trucks.


----------



## djjs

The way our winters gone this year I highly doubt this is it for the season, last year we got 3 good snows between feb 14-26, including one good 2ft snowfall. I wouldn't say I'm expecting another 2-3 ft storm this season but I'd say we've got a little break here to let snow melt off and fix up everything that broke in the last few storms before we get to go out again.


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1233009 said:


> we are done wrap it up....see you guys next yearThumbs Up


Come on Tim really? You can't be serious.


----------



## ppandr

tls22;1233009 said:


> we are done wrap it up....see you guys next yearThumbs Up


It's over.....Thumbs Up

Can't wait for this sh#t to melt so we can get an early jump on spring. Already took the plows off and doing final PM on everything getting ready to mouthball it. Next week I've got 3 trailers of mulch coming for spring clean ups that were are starting Monday. Mowers are getting reved up, blades sharpened, etc. Oh, wait, I don't do maintainence.....

Seriously, if I was a fat lazy ******* I'd sit on the couch and play Playstation, while going to the mailbox for checks and hit the bank every few days until March. Yup, sounds like a plan .


----------



## tls22

ppandr;1233226 said:


> It's over.....Thumbs Up
> 
> Can't wait for this sh#t to melt so we can get an early jump on spring. Already took the plows off and doing final PM on everything getting ready to mouthball it. Next week I've got 3 trailers of mulch coming for spring clean ups that were are starting Monday. Mowers are getting reved up, blades sharpened, etc. Oh, wait, I don't do maintainence.....
> 
> Seriously, if I was a fat lazy ******* I'd sit on the couch and play Playstation, while going to the mailbox for checks and hit the bank every few days until March. Yup, sounds like a plan .


Wait im fat a lazy? im confused


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1233220 said:


> Come on Tim really? You can't be serious.


IDK jay pattern looks like crap for the next 2 weeks...yes it will prob get cold again....but we are running out of time...its not like this is occuring on jan 1st.....its going to be atleast 10 days until we see another legit snow threat...


----------



## prizeprop

plowin4u;1233159 said:


> I guess we have a little break now to fix our trucks.


And for the customers to catch up on paying their bills.


----------



## cj7plowing

prizeprop;1233449 said:


> And for the customers to catch up on paying their bills.


you are right about that. I think some of them got amnesia. Had to make some phone calls last week to make sure they got their bills. Alot of them got checks out to me, there are still some than havent. Its amazing that the only complaints I get are from the "new" customers.


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1233236 said:


> IDK jay pattern looks like crap for the next 2 weeks...yes it will prob get cold again....but we are running out of time...its not like this is occuring on jan 1st.....its going to be atleast 10 days until we see another legit snow threat...


I agree that the pattern is not favorable for the next week or so but it is only early February which means we still have approximately 6 weeks left of Winter. (Meteorological Winter ends February 28th and March 20th is the beginning of Vernal Equinox or Astrological Spring) Historically most of our biggest snowfalls have been late February through mid March. I am not saying that we are going to get pounded again but the possibility still exists for a few more events. Typically this time of year if we experience a brief warm-up you know what follows "Big Storms". If you look at the longer range you will see that the Teleconnectors are in place +PNA, -NAO/ -AO, and MJO trending toward phase 5-6. If we can lock in some Arctic air the pattern would definately be supportive of an East Coast Storm. Some of the problems with storms after mid Feb are warm air advection and warm air being dragged into the system from the Atlantic. These two things can cause P-Type issues especially toward coastal regions along with any snow that falls tends to be very moisture laden and Heavy. So in closing my thoughts/ gut feeling are that we are far from done.Thumbs Up 
Now business wise if we get any more snow I think that it could have a real negative impact on our sales for the upcoming season. I foresee many people that are being effected by the current economy trying to "save a buck" this season. what that relates to in our industry or any service industry for that matter is a there will be a ton of middle class price shoppers as well as people picking and choosing what services that they feel are really necessary to have done. example- Honey, Jason did such a great job on the Fall Clean-up. Do you really think that we need him to do a Spring Clean-up? Surely we can go out and pick up some sticks and when they come by to Mow for the first time they will chop up any residual leaves!
Or Sweetheart that Land Rover costs $700.00 a month and we are tapped so it's either your Luxury vehicle goes or we don't get Mulch this year.
I am sure that you can think of the many creative ways people are going to try and balance out what they had to spend on Snow Services this year and I don't think that it is going to be good for any of us.

I was talking about this with a lot of guys at my F.D. whom are also in various service industries and we collectively came up with a solid business plan to help make more money this year. Now we each have our own corner of the street instead of working the same block.

Speaking of street we have a ton of money out on the street and people are taking their sweet a** time paying.

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO

cj7plowing;1233500 said:


> Its amazing that the only complaints I get are from the "new" customers.


Or the people that owe money!


----------



## Jgramlich

I'm just telling myself we're done. That way, if and when we do get another event or two, I'll be that much more excited about it. It's nice to have some repair time, though.


----------



## ppandr

tls22;1233232 said:


> Wait im fat a lazy? im confused


No me silly.....


----------



## forestfireguy

Speaking of street we have a ton of money out on the street and people are taking their sweet a** time paying.

Jason[/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more. This is a serious concern. We even entertained sending letters out asking if people wanted to cut services, with changes to contract of course releasing us from liability. Having huge billings is great stuff, but only if you're not chasing it until july or spendin g the spring selling season in court trying to collect.


----------



## captadamnj

"The Big Warmup" affecting most of the country next week seems to be gaining less and less traction in the Northeast. V-Day clipper on the models now although currently forecast to track just to our north. Plenty of time for a couple more events.


----------



## V_Scapes

I think its going to be a while until we see spring cleanup time. even if the areas around the house melt you still have the snowbanks on the roads and driveways to contend with, which usually stick around much longer. But i will have a nice stack of cash to buy some new equipment with! 
Its also going to be a while until people start thinking about spring. i normally dont start getting phone calls for work until the temps start moderating and customers start stepping outside. I started advertising alittle but i feel like it was way too early. this time last year i was starting to think about sending seasonal contracts out but im going to wait alittle longer this year, if customers get them too early they tend to get lost in the paper work stack...after all the lawn and landscape really isnt THAT important. 
The one good thing about a rough winter is they always tend to make more of a mess. tack on another hour or two to the cleanup bills!


----------



## ppandr

What I really love is listening to customers rant about how we didn't get over 8" of snow on 1/11 when he hasn't paid us a dime to date for this year. The only reason he called is because I sent him a suspended notice. Our terms are 15 days, period. He's dropping a check today for his balance...and he'll be looking for a new plow guy tomorrow :waving: bye bye


----------



## SDP Hauling

ppandr;1234987 said:


> What I really love is listening to customers rant about how we didn't get over 8" of snow on 1/11 when he hasn't paid us a dime to date for this year. The only reason he called is because I sent him a suspended notice. Our terms are 15 days, period. He's dropping a check today for his balance...and he'll be looking for a new plow guy tomorrow :waving: bye bye


sounds like your better off with out that customer


----------



## fercho1

looks like we are getting a little break here in Jersey well at least no precip for a few days


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;1234987 said:


> What I really love is listening to customers rant about how we didn't get over 8" of snow on 1/11 when he hasn't paid us a dime to date for this year. The only reason he called is because I sent him a suspended notice. Our terms are 15 days, period. He's dropping a check today for his balance...and he'll be looking for a new plow guy tomorrow :waving: bye bye


Yea a couple of weeks ago I got into it with a client because he called and left a message stating that he spoke to some of his neighbors and thought that he was being over charged. He then proceeded to tell me what he thought was fair and that he was only going to pay a certain amount. So I called him back and it was like a ten minute conversation about how he thought I was charging too much and that I should cut him a break because I do five houses on his street. So I reminded him of his contract and the fact that his rates have not gone up at all since taking him on and also that he has no ground to stand on because he did not get me any of the other clients on his street. He tried to explain that it was like going to a restaurant with ten people. He said that they will cut you a break if you show up with bulk. I said 5 houses is not bulk to me and that I go to restaurants with 10 or more people all the time and I don't get a break at all. I said it's more like you go to a restaurant with ten people and AFTER you eat you say this is what I am willing to pay. That Sh!t does not fly with me so I told him that if he had contacted me in the begining of the season that I could have worked with him on a seasonal price but at this point it is too late not to mention he had an overdue balance of over $200.00.
Well I got my money by sticking to my guns and it just shows how much PEOPLE SUCK!

From now on I am going to record these conversations. To me it is really funny how people act whe they know they are wrong. Have any of you ever had the urge to reach through the phone and give a little smack?


----------



## Plow Nuts

We have only had 1 customer gives us a problem about pricing to which we responded---" well we are sorry you are not satisfied with the rates that YOU agreed to at the start of the season but if you wish to terminate your contract we can do that. I believe we got a total of 36 inches of snow this season for which we have not been paid by you for the removal of, so we will be out later today to put it ALL back and we will double check to make sure the depth on the sidewalks and driveway are 36" no more or less." That shuts them up real quick  Thumbs Up


----------



## njsnowremoval

laughing Has anyone acttually put snow back? HAHA what an idea maby just add an inch for good measure.  and tell the cliant if they complain its a conveinence fee. I can see the cliant now :realmad:!: haha if anyone ever does this record it an dpost it up for the kicks.


----------



## Plow Nuts

We actually started to. I was gassing up at a station and the attendant asked me how much to do this lot and another down the street. I gave him a price for both--he hemmed and hawwed but we agreed on a price for both lots. We cleared the first lot, hit the 2nd lot and cleared it. The partner comes over to pay us--I tell him the agreed price--he tells me now and offers half. I was so pissed I yelled over to my brother to put all the snow back they are not paying. I hop in the dump truck and we proceed to pile up the snow at the entrances. The other partner who we made the deal with shows up and panics. He comes running over to me and asks what is going on. I explained to him that his boy stiffed us and he will be amazed at how high the snow mounds blocking the entrances will be. He runs back to his partner yelling, then back over to me at whcih point I tell him back away from the truck otherwise it may get bloody. he runs over to my brothers truck waving a hand full fo cash--pays my brother the agreed price, then asks him to plow another lot they have for a cheap price. My brother tells him to go f*** himself and we left--snow partially blockign the entrances....I was in a rage!!


----------



## njsnowremoval

Sounds like fun, how high were the mounds?


----------



## mkwl

Seems to me anyway, it's always the people who are either a) new, or b) have the PITA driveways who complain... I had an young (maybe 25) woman call me up after the blizzard we had around Christmas to come plow her out (2 days after the snow ended- she was not a regular client of mine). I had the plow still on the truck so I drive up to the address- driveway is a windy downhill spiral to a garage door at the bottom- only way to do it is to back down the drive and push it all UPHILL. Nevertheless, I had nothing better to do, so I back down the drive, ring the bell, and this blonde 20-maybe 25 year old woman/girl comes out. I tell her it will be $XXX.XX dollars to plow it once, based on the snowfall. I write up the contract (a shorter version of my full seasonal contract- basically waives me from damage to unmarked obstacles, terms of payment, etc). I go over it with her, especially stressing the $XXX.XX to plow it ONCE. She agrees, signs, and away I go- plowed out, walk shoveled. I go back to collect payment upon completion (as stated in the contract SHE SIGNED), ring the bell, a young guy (around her same age) comes to the door- no shirt, wearing boxers and nothing else, and says to me "what do you want plowboy?" (in a nasty tone of voice). My response "I want the $XXX.XX you owe me for clearing the drive, based on the contract your (significant other) signed. He asks how much it is, I tell him $XXX.XX, he says "What the F***, I'm not paying that much to plow some F***ing snow!" I tell him it's spelled out in the signed contract, and that if every cent of what is owned to be is not paid now, I will be returning the snow back to the driveway. He says he will pay half and not a cent more. So, I once again warn him that I will be putting the snow back if the ENTIRE total due is not paid, he gives me half and slams the door in my face (by not I'm pretty [email protected] pi$$ed off), so I go back to my house, load my bobcat onto my trailer  and head back up). True to my word, I scooped the snow that I had piled on the sides of the drive, and pulled it back into the entrance of the driveway, and ran it over with the bobcat a couple times to make sure it was good and packed down  I put the bobcat back on the trailer, and head home (chuckling to myself). Four days later I get a call from the same phone number, but with the voice of a 50 year old man on the other end of the line. He tells me that he lives at XXX address, and that his daughter had hired me to plow, and that now he needs to have the end of the driveway clear, that he and his wife just got home from Southern Cali, and he will pay WHATEVER it costs to get into the drive... I'm thinking... CHA CHING! I get over there- the guy has his daughters boyfriend (the do**hebag who refused to pay the full amount) apologize to me, and pay me $50.00 for being an @$$hole, on TOP of what the guy paid me to come back and clear out the snow that had been plowed, then replaced, and now removed again 

Morals of the story... people are crazy, kids in my town are, on the whole, do**hebags, and karma always comes back to bite them in the @$$


----------



## srl28

That was quite the long post but soooo worth it thats awesome! Good for you!


----------



## djjs

I've put snow back a bunch of times, even stacked up about a 12ft high wall of snow across a parking lot entrance after the christmas blizzard when the property owner called me the day after the storm and told me he wouldn't pay me full price since he timed how long we were there. Well we also take care of a much larger parking lot about 2 blocks down the street from this account, so while we were there the night after the storm stacking snow we swung by with the loader and blocked the entrance off. He hand delivered the balance to me the next morning and I haven't had any trouble with him since


----------



## AG09

Plow Nuts;1235173 said:


> We have only had 1 customer gives us a problem about pricing to which we responded---" well we are sorry you are not satisfied with the rates that YOU agreed to at the start of the season but if you wish to terminate your contract we can do that. I believe we got a total of 36 inches of snow this season for which we have not been paid by you for the removal of, so we will be out later today to put it ALL back and we will double check to make sure the depth on the sidewalks and driveway are 36" no more or less." That shuts them up real quick





Plow Nuts;1235277 said:


> We actually started to. I was gassing up at a station and the attendant asked me how much to do this lot and another down the street. I gave him a price for both--he hemmed and hawwed but we agreed on a price for both lots. We cleared the first lot, hit the 2nd lot and cleared it. The partner comes over to pay us--I tell him the agreed price--he tells me now and offers half. I was so pissed I yelled over to my brother to put all the snow back they are not paying. I hop in the dump truck and we proceed to pile up the snow at the entrances. The other partner who we made the deal with shows up and panics. He comes running over to me and asks what is going on. I explained to him that his boy stiffed us and he will be amazed at how high the snow mounds blocking the entrances will be. He runs back to his partner yelling, then back over to me at whcih point I tell him back away from the truck otherwise it may get bloody. he runs over to my brothers truck waving a hand full fo cash--pays my brother the agreed price, then asks him to plow another lot they have for a cheap price. My brother tells him to go f*** himself and we left--snow partially blockign the entrances....I was in a rage!!





mkwl;1235379 said:


> Seems to me anyway, it's always the people who are either a) new, or b) have the PITA driveways who complain... I had an young (maybe 25) woman call me up after the blizzard we had around Christmas to come plow her out (2 days after the snow ended- she was not a regular client of mine). I had the plow still on the truck so I drive up to the address- driveway is a windy downhill spiral to a garage door at the bottom- only way to do it is to back down the drive and push it all UPHILL. Nevertheless, I had nothing better to do, so I back down the drive, ring the bell, and this blonde 20-maybe 25 year old woman/girl comes out. I tell her it will be $XXX.XX dollars to plow it once, based on the snowfall. I write up the contract (a shorter version of my full seasonal contract- basically waives me from damage to unmarked obstacles, terms of payment, etc). I go over it with her, especially stressing the $XXX.XX to plow it ONCE. She agrees, signs, and away I go- plowed out, walk shoveled. I go back to collect payment upon completion (as stated in the contract SHE SIGNED), ring the bell, a young guy (around her same age) comes to the door- no shirt, wearing boxers and nothing else, and says to me "what do you want plowboy?" (in a nasty tone of voice). My response "I want the $XXX.XX you owe me for clearing the drive, based on the contract your (significant other) signed. He asks how much it is, I tell him $XXX.XX, he says "What the F***, I'm not paying that much to plow some F***ing snow!" I tell him it's spelled out in the signed contract, and that if every cent of what is owned to be is not paid now, I will be returning the snow back to the driveway. He says he will pay half and not a cent more. So, I once again warn him that I will be putting the snow back if the ENTIRE total due is not paid, he gives me half and slams the door in my face (by not I'm pretty [email protected] pi$$ed off), so I go back to my house, load my bobcat onto my trailer  and head back up). True to my word, I scooped the snow that I had piled on the sides of the drive, and pulled it back into the entrance of the driveway, and ran it over with the bobcat a couple times to make sure it was good and packed down  I put the bobcat back on the trailer, and head home (chuckling to myself). Four days later I get a call from the same phone number, but with the voice of a 50 year old man on the other end of the line. He tells me that he lives at XXX address, and that his daughter had hired me to plow, and that now he needs to have the end of the driveway clear, that he and his wife just got home from Southern Cali, and he will pay WHATEVER it costs to get into the drive... I'm thinking... CHA CHING! I get over there- the guy has his daughters boyfriend (the do**hebag who refused to pay the full amount) apologize to me, and pay me $50.00 for being an @$$hole, on TOP of what the guy paid me to come back and clear out the snow that had been plowed, then replaced, and now removed again
> 
> Morals of the story... people are crazy, kids in my town are, on the whole, do**hebags, and karma always comes back to bite them in the @$$


I just almost died laughing when I read all 3 of these. People these days have a some balls. Its like we are always the last to get paid after they get done *****ing about the prices they agreed to in the beginning.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Sweet looks like he was a total d-bag. i posted a new thred in the new to the industry section about how i dropped my first cliant. that is the literal sense she was my first snow cliant and the first i ever dropped. shes the only that has ever complained about the price i gave and the job i did. she tryed to blame me for ice on her stairs from the dripping snow from her roof. well any way im getting a good laugh from all this so keep the stories comeing and check outmy thred about it and let me know what you think.


----------



## ppandr

Plow Nuts;1235173 said:


> We have only had 1 customer gives us a problem about pricing to which we responded---" well we are sorry you are not satisfied with the rates that YOU agreed to at the start of the season but if you wish to terminate your contract we can do that. I believe we got a total of 36 inches of snow this season for which we have not been paid by you for the removal of, so we will be out later today to put it ALL back and we will double check to make sure the depth on the sidewalks and driveway are 36" no more or less." That shuts them up real quick  Thumbs Up


I was friends with a paving guy in New Providence that did not get his final payment after paving someones driveway. He proceeded to rip part of it up and leave it in a pile while they were at work. By his admission it was a $25,000 mistake to do that. Thats what, with court cost, legal fees and someone repaving, it cost him in the long run. He was charged with trespassing as well as something else I can't remember. He said it felt good at the time but was the most expensive lesson he had ever learned.

I prefer the Round UP bandit myself. Amazing what you can do with a sprayer and a few gallons at 3am.....Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

This has nothing to do with snow but its on topic...i have a friend in town whos been doing tree work for over 25 years, one of his customers wouldnt pay for some trees he took down, so after a while with no payment he loaded the full size logs back on the truck and dropped them in the driveway.


----------



## JPMAKO

Wow we get a week off and the Fish stories are a flyin:laughing:
I will share some later.


----------



## njsnowremoval

JP mako cant wait. These are great stories. I cant see there being reprecussions due to the fact that if they didnt pay you then you had no legal duty to due the work, however im not a lawyer.


----------



## tjlands

ppandr;1235556 said:


> I
> 
> I prefer the Round UP bandit myself. Amazing what you can do with a sprayer and a few gallons at 3am.....Thumbs Up


I also know the round-up bandit, small world.


----------



## JPMAKO

tjlands;1235857 said:


> I also know the round-up bandit, small world.


Oh yea that guy gets around, I met him as well.


----------



## rcn971

I only had an experience like these once....lady agreed to everything we were doing for her....walked around when we were done with me....had me do additional work after that.....then proceeded to give me a check for half when it was done saying that's all it was worth...to accept the check or get nothing. Since I did not write up a contract I was beat and I knew it....so I went to my bank(same as hers) and deposited the check on the way home. Just as fate would have it two days later she has the nerve to call me and say there was a leak under an 8' walkway that had not shown while we were there....lol. I laughed in her ear and let her know that karma is a bit!x and thanked her for sharing this problem with me and good luck in her search for a new contractor. The only way to fix it was going to be by pulling back all the new sod and fresh mulch that was put down the morning after we finished. The landscaper who promised to make good on my money never did and in the end I heard he got beat out of some money as well....lmao.That was the last time I ever did anything without a contract....but it's been two years now and I plan on revisiting the site with some sterilizer(spike)....round up is to easily fixed...and there are some nice big trees in front yard.


----------



## forestfireguy

I've seen that RU Bandit too.....twice over the years.


----------



## cj7plowing

only had 2 people not pay for snow removal , one got 2 dump truck loads of snow in front of his buisness entrance and the other got a whole streets worth of snow in the entrance to his driveway. The one with the driveway had to shovel it, because he called 2 of my buddies to bring the machines over to clear it and they were both aware of what had happened with me and they both told him he should pay his bills. The funny thing was he has automated gates infront of his house and we pileD the snow 10ft deep and 6ft high and the width of the apron against the gates. Its nice when they lIve on the end of a culdesac , lots of snow to push 
The first one had a salon and said things were bad and had no clients so he would pay me in the summer. I told him very calmly that I would be more than happy to put the snow back and he said " you cant do that" I said ok. so I let a couple days pass and pulled in there with 2 tandems at 6am in and out in under a minute! We dumped it right in front the of the entrance. We had to pull over a couple miles down the road because we were crying laughing. Needless to say the salon owner Shlt a Pickle. DONT *** WITH THE PLOW MAN.


----------



## njsnowremoval

cj7 how much S*i^ did you catch for that one? sounds like you out smarted him, haha you cant plow it back, Ok ill dump it then. I was Laughing so hard i cryed.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1235611 said:



> Wow we get a week off and the Fish stories are a flyin:laughing:
> I will share some later.


Hahaha... what else am I gonna do when I'm not driving back and forth from Cobleskill :laughing:


----------



## gman2310

We need some snow soon, I am jonesing. Not to mention I really don't want to sit on another 25 tons of salt over the summer


----------



## njsnowremoval

I hear ya, my phone said that were getting something on saturday? any one else here about this?


----------



## opticnerv

NOAA Says sunday we might get some snow showers.


----------



## ctsvnino

i herd were getting nothing is supposed to get warm. looks like this month is dead stop hope next month we get hit alot


----------



## captadamnj

Chance of some snow showers Saturday through Monday. Then significant warmup the end of next week. Early the following week models get back to cold and possible some precip moving across the mid section of the country. But 10 days out, who knows what that will actually bring. It's called a model for a reason I guess. Enough to keep interested at least.


----------



## ford550

Chance of snow showers in the north sunday. Than warm up. Possible cold returns for the last week into March with storm potential. But like capta said, its a long way out. I hope we get something. I really don't want to sit on 90 tons of salt over the summer.


----------



## njsnowremoval

I hear a small storm starting saturday? any oone?


----------



## djjs

Considering it's supposed to be almost 60 degrees on saturday from what i've seen, I'm guessing it will be too warm for snow. I don't think we'll see any snow this month, but I wouldn't be suprised to get a couple storms in early march. I can't see us going from snow almost twice a week the first half of winter to nothing the last half, but then again this is Jersey and we see some pretty strange things when it comes to winter weather


----------



## njsnowremoval

as long as it doesnt snow on march 3rd im happy. i have to take my roadtest for my license that day.


----------



## ppandr

njsnowremoval;1239766 said:


> as long as it doesnt snow on march 3rd im happy. i have to take my roadtest for my license that day.


Thats for taking one for the team...it will now snow on March 3rd.


----------



## njsnowremoval

ok i have a 4wd and if i have to ill borrow my neibors 350 with plow and fix it all up.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

if any one is in central jersey near woodbridge , edison , perthamboy area go look at MenlPark mall. 
Talk about a hhazard of a snow plowing job i bet you they are losing so much money in sales they definatly have a company there that does not know how to use the equipment they have on site. they have mounds of snow still blocking parking spaces and roads.
i think it is another USM job. what a piss poor job there


----------



## s&mll

Menlo has always looked like crap. But Woodbridge and Bridgewater commons have always done great jobs. Who knows.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

its looking worse then i have ever seen it there are more snow covered and unaccesible spaces then there are open spaces.


----------



## ppandr

I was in upstate NY over the weekend near Norwich. The local Walmart parking lots had piles 8-10' tall and had to be 75' deep. They had lost approx. 1/4 of the parking lot. They have 2' on the ground, but it hasn't been anything out of normal up there. Another quality USM job.

Further up north last week they had, get this.....23inches of snow...in 8 hours...
16 of that fell in a 4 hour period.


----------



## njsnowremoval

hey wheres our snow? i want some more. HHAHA


----------



## fatboyNJ

s&mll;1240361 said:


> Menlo has always looked like crap. But Woodbridge and Bridgewater commons have always done great jobs. Who knows.


was just at woodbridge yesteday and looks great....looks like in the back lot they used as a snow dump and had a dozer there pushing up piles

and if anyone is near 27 in metuchean the new walmart there looks absoluley horrible...monster piles like 2 spots back inthe middle of the lot...def looks like someone was in over there head there


----------



## tls22

fatboyNJ;1240428 said:


> was just at woodbridge yesteday and looks great....looks like in the back lot they used as a snow dump and had a dozer there pushing up piles
> 
> and if anyone is near 27 in metuchean the new walmart there looks absoluley horrible...monster piles like 2 spots back inthe middle of the lot...def looks like someone was in over there head there


Yeah the walmart is in edison.....was there the other night it looks pretty bad......menlo is pretty crappy also......and i would have to agree woodbridge mall always does a great job there


----------



## fercho1

fatboyNJ;1240428 said:


> was just at woodbridge yesteday and looks great....looks like in the back lot they used as a snow dump and had a dozer there pushing up piles
> 
> and if anyone is near 27 in metuchean the new walmart there looks absoluley horrible...monster piles like 2 spots back inthe middle of the lot...def looks like someone was in over there head there


Ther's alot of that going on these days.


----------



## Jgramlich

Want to talk about bad snow plowing? New Brunswick streets still aren't clear in spots. The streets downtown are like sideview mirror graveyards. I lost mine on my explorer. The streets are so narrow, people just can't fit through.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Here in clifton they claimed two diffrent things after that last ice storm A. no salt B. not enough gas only enough for emergency vehicles. We had people sliding on the backstreets like crazy. my dad took his tahoe out and slid sideways. came home and said f-that Sheet.


----------



## captadamnj

Well, it's the GFS and it's 14 days out, but with the weather this week, we need some hope, so here it is, a coastal on the last day of February. Good luck to us with this verifying! :laughing:


----------



## Len90

The Menlo Park mall has been horrendous since the Dec. 26/7 snowfall. They just decided that they will put the snow 2/3 down the aisles and leave the rest of the lots unplowed. It's really a sin considering they have 3-4 Front End Loaders and even more skids. Woodbridge mall always does a phenomenal job in clearing the snow. They actually have 3 articulated dump trucks sitting on site (they were there last week) that were used to transfer snow around. 

As for New Brunswick, their roads ALWAYS suck and Rutgers walkways are even worse. I've fallen a few times already this semester on icy walks there. The plowing at Rutgers was so bad that they were letting people park in other lots and even closed down lots so they can bring in machinery to pile the snow up. 

Long range GFS... just keep wishing.


----------



## V_Scapes

Len90;1241688 said:


> As for New Brunswick, their roads ALWAYS suck and Rutgers walkways are even worse. I've fallen a few times already this semester on icy walks there. The plowing at Rutgers was so bad that they were letting people park in other lots and even closed down lots so they can bring in machinery to pile the snow up.
> 
> Long range GFS... just keep wishing.


I can vouch for that. I was there today for a turf class, had to walk on the road cause most of the sidewalks where never touched. AND they where still stacking snow today in the lots and they didnt even get as much snow as northern counties did.


----------



## srl28

^^Something to look forward to! I'll be there tomorrow for a class. I was there about a month ago and it was terrible!! Mall up by me still hasnt been fully plowed. Couple of the lots are still snow covered. Think people just gave up on it this year being that we had so many weeks with 2 or more storms in them. Not that its the right thing to do or anything


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i hope we get 1 more event. this wil seal the deal so i can justify a new vehicle purchase.


----------



## tls22

V_Scapes;1241770 said:


> I can vouch for that. I was there today for a turf class, had to walk on the road cause most of the sidewalks where never touched. AND they where still stacking snow today in the lots and they didnt even get as much snow as northern counties did.


New brunswick is close to 60 inches for the year....was the sweet spot for most of storms this year....not justifying the stacking of snow or sidewalks...but just saying they have gotten it the worse this year.


----------



## Jgramlich

The guy I sub for works with me up here at Rutgers. I think he put it best when he said, "If we plowed like Rutgers plowed, we wouldn't get paid."

I agree, I think one more event would be fantastic and seal the deal on a few purchases for me, as well.


----------



## Len90

Jgramlich;1242144 said:


> The guy I sub for works with me up here at Rutgers. I think he put it best when he said, "If we plowed like Rutgers plowed, we wouldn't get paid."
> 
> I agree, I think one more event would be fantastic and seal the deal on a few purchases for me, as well.


The issues with Rutgers are numerous. The plows are beat up and don't scrape well anymore. There doesn't seem to be any central organization to ensure that everything gets taken care of in an orderly fashion. Finally, the salting is usually lacking. From my experiences, the Cook/Douglas campuses are the worst with about 50% of the walkways never getting plowed and those that were plowed were covered in a thick sheet of ice that was never salted.

As for all the roads, you would think they would plow those to keep our bus system functioning when Rutgers makes the poor decision to open in a storm. The roads are not plowed frequently at all. This applies to RU, New Brunswick, and state DOT. On the morning of Jan. 26 the place was a stand still when we got the surprise snows. My bus ended up getting stuck in the snow on the route 18 commercial ave. ramp. Not a fun morning at all!


----------



## Jgramlich

Len, you sound like a Rutgers student... I lived in the Newells last year. One storm, they sent out an e-mail ordering every car in my lot to be moved for snow removal within 6 hours. I slept right through the time limit and got a lovely parking ticket. As far as their fleet goes, it looked to me like they really beefed it up this season... 

It looks like majority of the guys on this thread are familiar with the RU screw.


----------



## V_Scapes

^^Funny i walked right through the Newells yesterday...is that complex by lot 99C? thats where I parked, if not i definatly saw those apartments. was anyone at the turf insect class yesterday?


----------



## Jgramlich

Yes, The Newells are the apartments where they have everyone park for the continuing ed classes.


----------



## ppandr

Spend 3 years in Newells, 169 & 32.
I actually had a summer job one year with Cook/Doug grounds. Those guys only have jobs due to the strength of their union. They may actually work an hour or two a day. If you try to do more they make your life miserable. So, being a 21 yo college student I slept that summer for a job. Back then if you didn't move your car they would have towed it. I think I ended up with around $2000 in parking tickets mostly from living on College Ave. I did play some of them. For about five years after I graduated they kept spending me notices that I would get my transcripts.....


----------



## Jgramlich

Funny you should mention parking tickets. I'm in my junior year and have racked up at least $2k in tickets. The parking enforcers are blood suckers. $75 a ticket this year. A little more snow this season and parking tickets won't be such a big deal.


----------



## mkwl

Jgramlich;1243366 said:


> Funny you should mention parking tickets. I'm in my junior year and have racked up at least $2k in tickets. The parking enforcers are blood suckers. $75 a ticket this year. A little more snow this season and parking tickets won't be such a big deal.


$2K!!!! Jeez, I thought SUNY-Cobleskill's "university police" were bad with giving out parking tickets...


----------



## Jgramlich

"Uncertainty for the Northeast"


----------



## JPMAKO

Jgramlich;1244012 said:


> "Uncertainty for the Northeast"


Please tell me you don't rely on TWC


----------



## NJjunior973

JPMAKO;1244070 said:


> Please tell me you don't rely on TWC


:salute: Amen to that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Jgramlich;1244012 said:


> "Uncertainty for the Northeast"


sorry guys, i was looking for Tim and seen that. Thanks for the laugh and chuckle. I wouldn't use the weather channel two days after a storm...


----------



## njsnowremoval

What do you guys use? also for those with iphone smart phone, is ther an app for that?


----------



## Jgramlich

By no means do I rely on it. Doesn't mean I can't check it though haha.


----------



## njsnowremoval

I cheack that one on my phone directly. its normally ok just its not always accurate on time. haha


----------



## JPMAKO

njsnowremoval;1244202 said:


> What do you guys use? also for those with iphone smart phone, is ther an app for that?


I don't have an app that I use but do use my Droid for Current Radar Loops when out on the road. For forecasting I use two things that TWC does not currently seem to use anymore (Common Sense and Skill). They seem to be more into broadcasting like the news networks than the actual Weather. 

And to make matters even worse Congress is going to be making some Major cuts this year with NOAA/ NWS and this will equate to even less accurate forecasting in the future.

Here is the Article
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-saving-warnings-and-forecasts-116235429.html

Jason


----------



## V_Scapes

The only thing the weather channel is good for is watching all the hotties that work there.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Ahhh More rain--I still have a little snow left on the lawn--this shoudl get rod of it for sure...then I will be all ready for another BLIZZARD!!!


----------



## njsnowremoval

screw rain bring on the blizzard  :laughing:


----------



## Plow Nuts

njsnowremoval;1244949 said:


> screw rain bring on the blizzard  :laughing:


I will second that anyday


----------



## Len90

Jgramlich;1242229 said:


> Len, you sound like a Rutgers student... I lived in the Newells last year. One storm, they sent out an e-mail ordering every car in my lot to be moved for snow removal within 6 hours. I slept right through the time limit and got a lovely parking ticket. As far as their fleet goes, it looked to me like they really beefed it up this season...
> 
> It looks like majority of the guys on this thread are familiar with the RU screw.


Rutgers college ave commuter. I have noticed some new CAT 906H's which I have no idea if they are rented or owned.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

V_Scapes;1244578 said:


> The only thing the weather channel is good for is watching all the hotties that work there.


I know I'm a long way from Jersey, but I HAD to 2nd that


----------



## Jgramlich

Len90;1245246 said:


> Rutgers college ave commuter. I have noticed some new CAT 906H's which I have no idea if they are rented or owned.


Yeah, I'm not sure. Last spring they had 4 2010 F250 xlts lined up in a lot on Cook with brand new 8ft. Fischer plows that were fresh off the lot. They plow the college ave sidewalks with these little machines that have tracks (can't remember the manufacturer, they make snow mobiles) at like 15 mph. They do a good job.


----------



## Len90

Jgramlich;1245542 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure. Last spring they had 4 2010 F250 xlts lined up in a lot on Cook with brand new 8ft. Fischer plows that were fresh off the lot. They plow the college ave sidewalks with these little machines that have tracks (can't remember the manufacturer, they make snow mobiles) at like 15 mph. They do a good job.


Only things I have seen plowing walks are either the pick-up trucks or the little Kiubotas that I believe they have on all campuses. College ave walks are plowed the best of all the campuses. The worst has to be Cook/Douglas... they don't even plow half of the walks.


----------



## ppandr

Just put on my purple man thong to lay out catching some early season tan.

WINTER RETURNS TONIGHT...... Looks like a active pattern coming up. Lets hope the timing is right with the cold temps.


----------



## Jgramlich

College ave has two bombardiers. They are awesome to watch and they plow like champs. I've been sittin out on my huntington street porch all day enjoying this weather. Forget about that purple man thong the girls are going to look incredible tonight. I can forget about snow for a weekend!


----------



## ppandr

Ok meet you at Queens or Pete's your call......


----------



## JPMAKO

I am not completely sold yet but if the latest nam run gets some support We could see two waves of precip on Monday/ Tues with the second batch being the heavier colder solution. If it were to verify 8"-10" is not out of the question so get some rest.
I have a very busy day tomorrow but will keep an eye on this and keep everyone updated.


Jason


----------



## Len90

JPMAKO;1246185 said:


> I am not completely sold yet but if the latest nam run gets some support We could see two waves of precip on Monday/ Tues with the second batch being the heavier colder solution. If it were to verify 8"-10" is not out of the question so get some rest.
> I have a very busy day tomorrow but will keep an eye on this and keep everyone updated.
> 
> Jason


It's not going to snow ever again this year. It was almost 70 out today. There's no possible way the weather could change back that quickly. :laughing:


----------



## njsnowremoval

This guy is calling Bull S%it. snow will be back faster than some would like. i personnally want at least 3 more storms. Im taking the next storm off to go for a ride along with a neibor who i might sub for next year. I asked if he would teach me what he could about plowing. the next two would help me start my LCO. LEt it snow let it snow let it snow. in the morning we can build a snow man..... HAHA


----------



## NJjunior973

65 yesterday, snowboarded all day, freaking awsome. Right now have a pretty good snow squall at 34. Crazy!!!!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

I guess everyone stopped watching weather forecasts? Possibility for several inches of snow from sun night through tuesday night... with another storm possible next weekend?!
snap out of it people spring isnt even close!


----------



## ford550

Its time for spring. Yesterday was awesome 71*. I am ready for warmer weather. We made a little more than last year with half the amount of snow and a couple less accounts Thumbs Up. If it doesn't snow anymore this year it won't hurt my feelings. I must be getting old, every year snow gets less and less appealing. Maybe I just need to move to Florida :laughing:

I think we are going to get some snow in the next couple of weeks. Problem is the ground really warmed up and the sun angle is getting higher, snow during the day is going to have a hard time sticking, needs to be really heavy too stick. We need night storms.


----------



## V_Scapes

You sure do have alot of equipment to be sick of snow. i start to get tired of the snow when it all turns black and dirty. 
anyway joe bastardi from accuweather said the next 4-6 weeks are going to be similar to the last 4-6 weeks, stormy. doesnt neccesarily mean its going to snow for 6 weeks but we might be in for some crazy weather.


----------



## mkwl

It was 68* in Bergen County yesterday...personally, I'm ready for spring... we had a banner winter this year... another storm or two would be okay, but I'd be happy with spring as well.

It's supposed to be a high of 48* on Monday- I have my doubts of it sticking :laughing: and since I have 4 exams this week... I'd be more than happy to see it not stick :waving:


----------



## Jgramlich

Ha the big storm in december 2009 was smack in the middle of finals. I must have missed 2 or 3. I told my professors I had a snow removal business and contractual obligations. I got to retake them all. School can always be made up.


----------



## mkwl

Jgramlich;1246663 said:


> Ha the big storm in december 2009 was smack in the middle of finals. I must have missed 2 or 3. I told my professors I had a snow removal business and contractual obligations. I got to retake them all. School can always be made up.


True... the problem is SUNY is cracking down on attendance in classes... I can't afford to miss more than 4 classes a semester... my profs are sympathetic to my business, but still won't let me miss more than 4... so I kind of walk a tight rope balancing school and plowing... I CANNOT wait to graduate and be able to focus all my attention on the business :salute:


----------



## ppandr

Bunch of slack jawed f*ggots around here.:crying:

It's Febuary 18th not April 18th. You guys don't want to plow anymore, OK, leave your accounts for the rest of us.....we'll take your sloppy seconds


----------



## KEC Maintaince

im just lookin for 1 more event.


----------



## gman2310

i'll take what i can get. We dont know how long this trend will go. Might as well get it while its good. I remember when there were times where I thought it was never gonna snow, so bring on the snow!


----------



## mkwl

ppandr;1246857 said:


> Bunch of slack jawed f*ggots around here.:crying:
> 
> It's Febuary 18th not April 18th. You guys don't want to plow anymore, OK, leave your accounts for the rest of us.....we'll take your sloppy seconds


I'm not saying I don't want to plow anymore, just saying I really couldn't complain if it didn't snow anymore this year.... been great so far! payup


----------



## JPMAKO

Yeah I would love more Snow and lots of it as I foresee this year not being a banner year for Landcape Projects and Snow is a major part of my income. On the other hand I am not into sloppy seconds. You can keep those...


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

snow: we hate it when it's here and miss it when it's gone. ideally, i would love to see a few smaller events so i can burn up the salt that's on hand.


----------



## ppandr

Snow pays my salary, my bills, and start up spring cash. All for a handfull of all nighters and a few long days. If I could do this year round I'd be set. What other job can you work for 24 hrs straight and bill out 5k,10k, or more?


----------



## njsnowremoval

Snow =


----------



## ppandr

SNOW = payup payup payup payup


----------



## njsnowremoval

Let me refrase Snow = payup payup ,,,,,, payup =


----------



## forestfireguy

I need another 3 events to burn off the salt we have on the ground. We heard discussion amongst suppliers that salt was going to be in short supply, we brough in an 50 tons, just in case. Now it hasn't done anything since the 5/6th and I'm forced to think about what I can do with 250 tons of salt in the off season. I think we'll end up with a couple/few more events and that'd be great. But if not I do not have growing season yard space for 250 tons, MAYBE 50 or so tons. What do you guys do for off season storage??


----------



## V_Scapes

ppandr;1247116 said:


> Snow pays my salary, my bills, and start up spring cash. All for a handfull of all nighters and a few long days. If I could do this year round I'd be set. What other job can you work for 24 hrs straight and bill out 5k,10k, or more?


I hear you. id love a few more snowfalls, im planning on buying some new equipment in the spring. i already bought a used 48" Scag with straight snow money. gotta love it.

North jersey could see 3-6" tonight.


----------



## NJjunior973

Hoping 2-4 atleast. Winter Weather Advisory for 2-4 of mainly snow with some sleet. We'll see.


----------



## ppandr

forestfireguy;1247289 said:


> I need another 3 events to burn off the salt we have on the ground. We heard discussion amongst suppliers that salt was going to be in short supply, we brough in an 50 tons, just in case. Now it hasn't done anything since the 5/6th and I'm forced to think about what I can do with 250 tons of salt in the off season. I think we'll end up with a couple/few more events and that'd be great. But if not I do not have growing season yard space for 250 tons, MAYBE 50 or so tons. What do you guys do for off season storage??


Back in the day when we used only bulk every spring we would truck it to the town shed. Every fall we would truck a little less back it back. Cost us a few tons and a couple cases and bottles. Those were different times back then. I have also left it onsite for the year when I had to with the owners permission and a meanless discount fo next season.

Funny how every winter mid point salt suppliers mention "shortage". Nothing better to drive the sales than a little panic. We now only use bagged product (we have less salt apps now and warehouse with forklift) and it was hysterical to see the idiots fighting over the pallets coming off the trailer after the last storm. I've had a half a dozen people ask me if I needed a few pallets. I'm gonna wait a week or two more and buy them for half price for next year. Doesn't cost me anything to store them.


----------



## F-250 SD

I would love to see a few more dumpings. I could use more cashpayuppayuppayup to finish off my man cave


----------



## mkwl

NOAA is saying 3-6" with a winter weather advisory for my town.... so I'm thinking I'll be driving down to plow tomorrow...I just hope it's enough to plow cause if I blow $100 in fuel just to go down and have not enough to plow I'm gonna be :angry:


----------



## tls22

plow is back on after a 3 week vacation...ready for a nice push



NJZ007>010-012-PAZ060>062-210500-
/O.EXA.KPHI.WW.Y.0012.110221T0500Z-110221T1700Z/
WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-BERKS-LEHIGH-
NORTHAMPTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...
SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...
EASTON
412 PM EST SUN FEB 20 2011

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
NOON EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW AND SLEET...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM
MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON EST MONDAY.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW TONIGHT, MIXING WITH SLEET AFTER DAYBREAK ON
MONDAY.

* ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW IN MOST AREAS, WITH 2 TO 4
INCHES FOR BERKS COUNTY.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL BEGIN AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT AND CONTINUE
THROUGH MONDAY MORNING. SNOW WILL MIX WITH SLEET AFTER DAYBREAK
ON MONDAY BEFORE ENDING.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL ON MONDAY MORNING WILL BE HAZARDOUS DUE TO
SNOW COVERED ROADS AND ONGOING SNOW AND SLEET. EXERCISE CAUTION
WHEN TRAVELING.


----------



## mkwl

NOAA's saying 3-6" for here through Monday afternoon. NOAA has nothing forecasted for us for Monday night-Tuesday, though TWC and accuweather make mention of another round for Northern, NJ in that time frame... any thoughts?

I can make do missing Monday classes, but Tuesday also?


----------



## tls22

mkwl;1247801 said:


> NOAA's saying 3-6" for here through Monday afternoon. NOAA has nothing forecasted for us for Monday night-Tuesday, though TWC and accuweather make mention of another round for Northern, NJ in that time frame... any thoughts?
> 
> I can make do missing Monday classes, but Tuesday also?


As of now ur going to be to far north for the best snows on mon night....philly-south gets 2-4......you flurries as of now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tim your in the wrong fourm again


----------



## mkwl

tls22;1247806 said:


> As of now ur going to be to far north for the best snows on mon night....philly-south gets 2-4......you flurries as of now


Ok I'm hoping it stays that way... a nice 2-3" storm tonight-tomorrow would make me plenty happy payup


----------



## NJjunior973

4-6 here, very happy


----------



## JPMAKO

As I stated Friday this system is an over running event that has two waves of precip and is difficult to forecast. ATT it is hard to say how far North the second wave will come so I will throw out some numbers and if the second wave follows the frontal boundry then we could see additional accums on Tues. At this time I think that NNJ and South Eastern NY (Rockland, Westchester) could see 4"-6" Locally 6"- 8" with the higher amounts likely in NWNJ Thumbs Up
Should this system deviate from it's current track to the North or South totals will have to be adjusted.

Jason


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1247858 said:


> As I stated Friday this system is an over running event that has two waves of precip and is difficult to forecast. ATT it is hard to say how far North the second wave will come so I will throw out some numbers and if the second wave follows the frontal boundry then we could see additional accums on Tues. At this time I think that NNJ and South Eastern NY (Rockland, Westchester) could see 4"-6" Locally 6"- 8" with the higher amounts likely in NWNJ Thumbs Up
> Should this system deviate from it's current track to the North or South totals will have to be adjusted.
> 
> Jason


Jay-

You're thinking tonight-tomorrow will be 4-6"/6-8"? I'll be heading to USR after dinner in that case Thumbs Up


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1247873 said:


> Jay-
> 
> You're thinking tonight-tomorrow will be 4-6"/6-8"? I'll be heading to USR after dinner in that case Thumbs Up


Matt,

The latest High-Res short range models are showing around 1"- 3" tonight and an additional 2"- 4" possible 3"- 6" tomorrow. This is the current Radar so you get an idea of where it is right now.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Jpmako? were did you get that acu radar?


----------



## cj7plowing

jason what do you think central jersey and south?


----------



## JPMAKO

njsnowremoval;1247944 said:


> Jpmako? were did you get that acu radar?


http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## JPMAKO

cj7plowing;1247949 said:


> jason what do you think central jersey and south?


I don't know exactly where you are located and I don't really like going out of my "zone" but to give you a general idea of my thoughts from Edison down to about Trenton 1"- 3"
further south (Trenton to AC) maybe a trace- 1/2" but changing to rain.

Jason


----------



## njsnowremoval

Thanks jason.


----------



## ppandr

Don't see any property addresses listed for those of you who didn't want anymore snow????????


----------



## Len90

It's not going to snow, It's not going to snow, It's not going to snow  


Mt. Holly FINALLY put the WWA up for Monmouth County. I was seriously wondering when they would finally do that with around 2+ inches being forecasted. As of this moment, the WWA is up from Monmouth and north.


----------



## Jgramlich

I took a chance on this one. I'm back at school while my truck sits at home. I hope we don't get hit in southern Monmouth.


----------



## cj7plowing

I am in central monmouth county on the shore and no snow


----------



## mkwl

WOW- we ended up getting about 7-8" in Northern Bergen County so far and still snowing  Pleasant surprise- glad I came down from school last night! Have my drives opened up, waiting a couple hours for the town to finish up doing the roads (haven't even touched mine yet)  , then back out to clean 'em up and do the walks wesport


----------



## ppandr

Ended up with 2" here, quick plow this am and salt for texture.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

we got about 1-1.5 here in woodbridge salted a few places but nothing to get excited about


----------



## s. donato

6 in westwood, 5 in bergenfield, 4.5 in teaneck, ~2 in fairview - see a pattern ;-)


----------



## njsnowremoval

We got about 4 inches from what i can tell. I went for a ride along with my neibor in his truck. we left 420 this morning an just got back now. i line up someone to do my cliants and he faile at life an Fu8ke me so i calle all of them an they alreay had it done. May have lost all my cliants last night   however it was only a 3 steady and an the experience is something that will last a lifetime. Oh and i am planning on subbing next year anyway when i get my truck so these were going to have to go anyway :waveing: Looks like a possible hitter friday and then maby one next week. Lets keep em comeing.


----------



## Jgramlich

Nice to hear some people are making money out there... soooo when's the next one?


----------



## captadamnj

Tonite 

Cape May and Cumberland counties look like the winners tonite for 3"-5". Maybe a plowable event up through Ocean County, going to need things to come north for an accumulation. Flurries north of 195.

Models leaning towards apps runner Friday into Saturday which would mean rain, some movement towards a coastal system in the past 36 hours which could mean work for Northwest Jersey. Would have to move quite a bit in the next 72 hours to get more frozen precip over a larger part of the state.


----------



## Jgramlich

I hope this comes North a bit. We have some accounts in Brick. We need a Jason down this end of Jersey.


----------



## JPMAKO

Jgramlich;1248745 said:


> I hope this comes North a bit. We have some accounts in Brick. We need a Jason down this end of Jersey.


I like it up North!


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1248774 said:


> I like it up North!


Think we're going to see any snow tonight Jay? (I'm trying to decide whether I should stay down here tonight or head back up to school tonight)?


----------



## simoncx

We only had a dusting on the grass this morning, I'm surprised some of you got so much since I'm less then a hour from alot of you guys. Lets see what happens tonight, some channels are saying 2-4" and others a dusting.


----------



## ppandr

Looks like alot of precip coming across northern PA right now. It is light but I can't see not getting at least a salt run in tonight/AM. At 15 degrees as the low even a .1 of an inch would be plowable for my commercials.


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1248845 said:


> Think we're going to see any snow tonight Jay? (I'm trying to decide whether I should stay down here tonight or head back up to school tonight)?


Well they are not forecasting anything this far north but the current radar looks pretty healthy. It appears to me that it is taking a NNE track but I don't know if it will break apart before it gets here or be suppressed to our south. It does look like it is getting a push North of where it was supposed to be. I will let you be the Judge.


----------



## JPMAKO

Also look at the Water Vapor Imagery

http://www.accuweather.com/us/satellite/wv/ne/satellite.asp?play=true


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I'm hoping for a dusting that stops by 4am. Quick salt and off to work. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ch 7 was saying even though the radar is full in PA its going to slim down quick once the snow starts getting into south jersey. i couldnt believe we got the full 6" this morning. this was a money maker.


----------



## JPMAKO

V_Scapes;1249134 said:


> Ch 7 was saying even though the radar is full in PA its going to slim down quick once the snow starts getting into south jersey.


They are almost as good as TWC.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well chicago got burned by this one....

ohio has already got more then what was called for and snow rates reported at 2 to 3 inches ahour....


----------



## NJjunior973

8 inches up here last night and thismorning


----------



## cj7plowing

man we are missing both these events in monmouth county. f-ing sux becuase these are the money makers. nice easy pushes. on another note I saw Joe Bastardi left accuweather WTF?


----------



## Jgramlich

cj7plowing;1249428 said:


> man we are missing both these events in monmouth county. f-ing sux becuase these are the money makers. nice easy pushes. on another note I saw Joe Bastardi left accuweather WTF?


It completely split us!!! WTF is right!!! I mean, yeah, we've been spoiled the past 2 years but COME ON!


----------



## Len90

Jgramlich;1249472 said:


> It completely split us!!! WTF is right!!! I mean, yeah, we've been spoiled the past 2 years but COME ON!


You win some, you lose some! There's always the next time.


----------



## simoncx

We had maybe a quarter inch, almost all gone on my driveway that hasn't been touched. Maybe next time but time is running out this season.


----------



## V_Scapes

JPMAKO;1249188 said:


> They are almost as good as TWC.


I dont know if I agree with that, i feel they are usually pretty accurate. they where right about last night!


----------



## JPMAKO

V_Scapes;1249672 said:


> I dont know if I agree with that, i feel they are usually pretty accurate. they where right about last night!


Okay who is the Meteorologist?

*BTW: some sad news Joe Bastardi has left Accuweather as of Yesterday.:realmad:
Henry Margusity will be taking over his position and doing the videos for Long Range Forecasting*


----------



## V_Scapes

Bill Evans in the morning, Lee Goldberg in the evening.


----------



## JPMAKO

V_Scapes;1249756 said:


> Bill Evans in the morning, Lee Goldberg in the evening.


Bill Evans gets my respect. Lee Goldberg ehhh


----------



## tls22

Goes to my north...then to my south....pretty pissed:realmad:


Its feb 22nd......so we are def running out of time, which sucks.


----------



## Jgramlich

We've had significant snows into April. Just sayin'. March has the potential to be a snowy month.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Lets keep next week snow free. HAAH actually only thursday untill after 1


----------



## Jgramlich

Its not too late to rule out the potential of snow thursday night through friday. Its more likely to be a mix and rain but there's still a decent chance... its only Tuesday. We just need to hold on to some cold air. We're back in an active pattern so its safe to expect some precipitation every few days.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We had 3" to 4" here today.


----------



## Plow Nuts

7" here today--went out at 2am--hit all of our obligations, got home by 9am. Light fluffy stuff--this was a pleasure to plow. We were flying!!!!


----------



## njsnowremoval

we havnt had any snow today. Bring some back here for a wile


----------



## KEC Maintaince

lack of snow got the wife asking me if i should purchase the f250 or should i go with tha tacoma. 
altho the tacoma is better on gas espeacially with th epredictions of gas going over 4 bucks a gallon in the summer.
i need some snow to justify th eford


----------



## njsnowremoval

Go 250 or at leat 150,


----------



## ppandr

KEC Maintaince;1250533 said:


> lack of snow got the wife asking me if i should purchase the f250 or should i go with tha tacoma.
> altho the tacoma is better on gas espeacially with th epredictions of gas going over 4 bucks a gallon in the summer.
> i need some snow to justify th eford


Thats a simple decision for me....ussmileyflag


----------



## cj7plowing

KEC Maintaince;1250533 said:


> lack of snow got the wife asking me if i should purchase the f250 or should i go with tha tacoma.
> altho the tacoma is better on gas espeacially with th epredictions of gas going over 4 bucks a gallon in the summer.
> i need some snow to justify th eford


you will never be wishing you got a smaller less powerful truck especially plowing. the tocoma is a tinker toy compared to the f250. the f250 will handle a nice size plow also and the capable of putting a salter in the back of it if you ever had a need for it. the tocoma wont handle anything but a homeowner plow and a bag of salt.ussmileyflag


----------



## njsnowremoval

Hey do you think a tacoma will fit in the bed of a 250?


----------



## bronco91

njsnowremoval;1250755 said:


> Hey do you think a tacoma will fit in the bed of a 250?


I think we should try it would be great to see. And u never know what going to happen with the brakes or accleration. With those toyotas


----------



## djjs

KEC Maintaince;1250533 said:


> lack of snow got the wife asking me if i should purchase the f250 or should i go with tha tacoma.
> altho the tacoma is better on gas espeacially with th epredictions of gas going over 4 bucks a gallon in the summer.
> i need some snow to justify th eford


Maybe ask your wife for your balls back before you pull the trigger on a new truck :salute:


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i like to live with in my means. i am also looking at gas milage in the off season as well. 
with gas possibley going to 4-5 dollars a gallon by the yr end and since i only do resi is the bigger truck really necessary. thats the question
imo the 250 is but since it is a major purchase then the plow price it adds up quick.
it has nothing to do with asking for my balls back if i thought with my Di ck it would all ready be in the driveway but since im going at it from a business stand point and just starting out there will be a lot other expenses ( ins, llc, comm car ins ) also i will have to incur as well. 
can always up grade later if necessary but i dont forsee my self geting that much more work ... i like it the way it is now customers are happy and so am i


----------



## njsnowremoval

KEC did you consider a 150. It will handle a plow much better than a toyota and Will las you longer. Larger plow is more productivity.


----------



## aperfcrcle

KEC Maintaince;1250924 said:


> i like to live with in my means. i am also looking at gas milage in the off season as well.
> with gas possibley going to 4-5 dollars a gallon by the yr end and since i only do resi is the bigger truck really necessary. thats the question
> imo the 250 is but since it is a major purchase then the plow price it adds up quick.
> it has nothing to do with asking for my balls back if i thought with my Di ck it would all ready be in the driveway but since im going at it from a business stand point and just starting out there will be a lot other expenses ( ins, llc, comm car ins ) also i will have to incur as well.
> can always up grade later if necessary but i dont forsee my self geting that much more work ... i like it the way it is now customers are happy and so am i


good to see someone with a good business mind. everyone just seems to be building expense after expense and loan after loan.. The whole point of being in business is to keep cost low and profit margin high... I feel like nobody does this anyone.. ecspecially the little brat kids who "buy" brand new trucks with top of the line plows on them.. much more rewarding building your way from the ground up.. Keep being smart man.


----------



## ppandr

I'd buy a used 250 for less than the tacoma. You can pickup a good used 250 for 10-15k.


----------



## djjs

KEC Maintaince;1250924 said:


> i like to live with in my means. i am also looking at gas milage in the off season as well.
> with gas possibley going to 4-5 dollars a gallon by the yr end and since i only do resi is the bigger truck really necessary. thats the question
> imo the 250 is but since it is a major purchase then the plow price it adds up quick.
> it has nothing to do with asking for my balls back if i thought with my Di ck it would all ready be in the driveway but since im going at it from a business stand point and just starting out there will be a lot other expenses ( ins, llc, comm car ins ) also i will have to incur as well.
> can always up grade later if necessary but i dont forsee my self geting that much more work ... i like it the way it is now customers are happy and so am i


It was a joke buddy, lighten up, I know how wives can be. That being said I'm assuming your wife won't be plowing with the truck, you should make the decision since you know what you need. The tacoma will hold a plow just as well as a F150, with either truck you're limiting yourself to a smaller plow. They both can move some snow especially on residentials, but there's a world of difference between a tacoma and F250.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

djjs;1251074 said:


> It was a joke buddy, lighten up, I know how wives can be. That being said I'm assuming your wife won't be plowing with the truck, you should make the decision since you know what you need. The tacoma will hold a plow just as well as a F150, with either truck you're limiting yourself to a smaller plow. They both can move some snow especially on residentials, but there's a world of difference between a tacoma and F250.


NO prob DJ i know you were just kiddin. yea i know the 250 is it.. also i asked the dealer if they would warrantee the 250 if i brought new from them they told me yes they would honor the warrantee only if the truck had a plow prep package. also as far as used goes the dealer mentioned that to me as well . 
as i have a little time to make my decision i have to think what i want also the dealer is keeping an eye out for a good solid used 250 for me.
as far as a 150 goes ill look into it.... right now im looking at a new 250xl4x4 reg cab for about 28 out the door.


----------



## snowman91

I've been looking for a second truck or a car n found there is not much of a difference in mileage between a big truck n tacoma or at least not enough for me to drive an import


----------



## KEC Maintaince

snowman91;1251201 said:


> I've been looking for a second truck or a car n found there is not much of a difference in mileage between a big truck n tacoma or at least not enough for me to drive an import


foreign owned yes but the tacoma and tundra are mfg in Texas
F250 15city-17hwy
Tundra is 15city 20hwy
tacoma 21city 25 hwy 4 cyl manual trans

thats a pretty big diffrence from the tacoma to the tundra or F250.
but you cannot work the tacoma like a f250 can.
but for what i need it for it might work out good also the tacoma is about 8 grand cheaper.


----------



## herb1001

Looks to me like season for plowing may be over. I am going to take the mount off my truck to see if that helps!!!


----------



## djjs

KEC Maintaince;1251193 said:


> NO prob DJ i know you were just kiddin. yea i know the 250 is it.. also i asked the dealer if they would warrantee the 250 if i brought new from them they told me yes they would honor the warrantee only if the truck had a plow prep package. also as far as used goes the dealer mentioned that to me as well .
> as i have a little time to make my decision i have to think what i want also the dealer is keeping an eye out for a good solid used 250 for me.
> as far as a 150 goes ill look into it.... right now im looking at a new 250xl4x4 reg cab for about 28 out the door.


One of my guys plows with his personal truck (tacoma) with a 7'6 meyer on it and another has a F150 with a western HTS, they both move some snow but I've got them both only really doing sidewalks. What do you do the rest of the year? Would the 250 work year round?


----------



## Len90

herb1001;1251474 said:


> Looks to me like season for plowing may be over. I am going to take the mount off my truck to see if that helps!!!


If you take it off, leave it somewhere where you won't be able to get it for a loooonnnnggg time.  (pending what you classify as a long time)

I honestly think you should wait until at least The second week of March. Long term models should give an idea of what will be happening as we head towards April. IMO, it's going to be a wet 10 days but things could always change.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i have a flexible full time job 
if it snows i dont have to go to work or i can go in lateno big deal and my customers all know i have a full time job thats how i picked up most of my work 
will the 250 suite my needs all yr not really but it would be nice to have.
i can afford the payments all yr if i want but if i do not have to then why. 
my original plan was to trade my old truck in and buy a jeep but i will be giving up bed space.. most of the resi i do are nice and decent size drives now . 
i have picked up 10 additional drives already signed for next season that will bring my total up to 20 resi . a large truck might be overkill in these resi drives and it may actually cost me time all are in the Edison metuchen woodbridge area
also have a good friend who owns a lg landscape business who is my back up and another friend who does 5-6 hotels also can back me up they have full size trucks with 810 wideouts hoppers and dumps so dont really need full bed salters a tail gate salter will be good enuff for me
thats why im looking in the direction im going in.
want to keep it simple yet profitable and provide good service.
insurance is a must and so is quality. 
i think we are done with the snow this season so thats why im looking now so i am not going to be rushed come next season. the wife really dont care what i get since she does not have anything to do with the business. but i do have to live with her and you guys know how that is.
thanks for all your input guys its all appreciated i also want to thank every one for their posts this year as it has helped me out very much.


----------



## Jgramlich

I don't plow with my daily driver because it's makes more financial sense to have 2 separate trucks. I plow with my 91 Bronco, and commute with my 03 Explorer. Granted, I'm not a landscaper, but it works for me. 

Personally, I know the foreign owned are manufactured in America but I don't think I could ever bring myself to drive one. 

Hey herb, where do you plow in somerset? I'm a firefighter at East Franklin.


----------



## herb1001

I live in somerset but I plow is South Brunswick and Old Bridge.


----------



## ppandr

I'd buy a Jeep before the Tacoma as well....but I may be slightly impartial to jeeps. 
I am looking for a 04-06 TJ Unlimited with a 6/atuo and soft top. Then I'm going to put a half cab on it like this....http://www.gr8tops.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62&Itemid=101
Mount a small SUV hitch mount spreader and still be able to throw a 10 bags of salt in the back.
Awesome driveway rig.....


----------



## SnowJersey

KEC Maintaince;1251269 said:


> foreign owned yes but the tacoma and tundra are mfg in Texas
> F250 15city-17hwy
> Tundra is 15city 20hwy
> tacoma 21city 25 hwy 4 cyl manual trans
> 
> thats a pretty big diffrence from the tacoma to the tundra or F250.
> but you cannot work the tacoma like a f250 can.
> but for what i need it for it might work out good also the tacoma is about 8 grand cheaper.


I'm going through the same thing now. My pathfinder lease is up and I'm about to pull the trigger on a used silverado.

Nissan pathfinder is 16mpg city
silverago is 15mpg city

don't recall the highway


----------



## KEC Maintaince

ppandr;1251663 said:


> I'd buy a Jeep before the Tacoma as well....but I may be slightly impartial to jeeps.
> I am looking for a 04-06 TJ Unlimited with a 6/atuo and soft top. Then I'm going to put a half cab on it like this....http://www.gr8tops.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62&Itemid=101
> Mount a small SUV hitch mount spreader and still be able to throw a 10 bags of salt in the back.
> Awesome driveway rig.....


might not be a bad option as a matter of fact the reason why i took the jeep off the table was i wanted to do the same thing with the spreader in back but i would have no where to put the carry all to carry the blowers and spreader at the same time. 
now i might have to re-think my options.


----------



## Jgramlich

KEC Maintaince;1252005 said:


> might not be a bad option as a matter of fact the reason why i took the jeep off the table was i wanted to do the same thing with the spreader in back but i would have no where to put the carry all to carry the blowers and spreader at the same time.
> now i might have to re-think my options.


Jeep flatbed 
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?p=11375416


----------



## njsnowremoval

THat yours?


----------



## Jgramlich

Haha no not mine... just saw it once and it stuck out in my mind


----------



## V_Scapes

that is deadly.


----------



## forestfireguy

I'd drive that beast...........


----------



## ppandr

Hmmm...
torch, check 
sawzall, check 
welder, check......
94 Jeep YJ, check


----------



## Plow Nuts

10 day outlook shows no snow for [email protected] I just got my new lightbar for the truck too


----------



## njsnowremoval

Forest fire guy, Pics?


----------



## Jgramlich

Welp, I'm calling it quits. Plow is coming off the Bronco Sunday. Before I know it, the top will be off and I'll be cruising to the beach.


----------



## captadamnj

North Jersey could see 1"-3" on Sunday. 

First 2 weeks of March still looking extremely active with plenty of systems moving through and plenty of cold air hanging near, just going to have to be timed correctly for a another good snow storm. Will it happen? One can only hope.


----------



## djjs

Sounds like we might get a coating saturday night/sunday, next week we'll pull the salters out of the trucks so it should snow right after we do that


----------



## V_Scapes

With it being 50 degrees and rainy on monday i wouldnt rush to hook the plows up


----------



## NJjunior973

looking at c-3 saturday night for here


----------



## Jgramlich

Not everyone is from the snow garden that is north jersey guys... don't rub it in!


----------



## njsnowremoval

what are they calling for here in wayne area?


----------



## ford550

Season is over guys. Extended two weeks is in the 40's and 50's (maybe flurries tonight). Let the landscape season begin.


----------



## gman2310

Say it ain't so


----------



## djjs

looks like we're done for the season, although we've had freak storms before so who knows. It was a great winter, hopefully it leads into a great season we start our first major job for the year next friday. See you guys next year :waving:


----------



## simoncx

Looks like we will be starting spring cleanups next week, almost all the snow has melted and the next 10 days looks like high 40's low 50's.


----------



## bronco91

I don't want the winter to be over I want one or to more stroms.


----------



## JPMAKO

gman2310;1254154 said:


> Say it ain't so


It Ain't So


----------



## njsnowremoval

Well looks like i got to get ontop of sarting up for the year.


----------



## s. donato

JPMAKO;1254575 said:


> It Ain't So


So what you seeing that the rest are missing ;-)

now i am not saying i wouldn't mind the snow season being over, but i still would love another storm or twelve payup


----------



## Len90

JPMAKO;1254575 said:


> It Ain't So


You and I must be seeing the same thing.


----------



## JPMAKO

Len90;1254873 said:


> You and I must be seeing the same thing.


It has been pretty consistent on the gfs


----------



## Jgramlich

Season's over Jason. I''ve had enough emotional torment from your "long range models" letting me down recently lol.


----------



## Len90

JPMAKO;1255067 said:


> It has been pretty consistent on the gfs


Yeah 10-11 runs already. Only 1 OTS. It is still in the GFS fantasyland, but the setup is matching positions on the end of some other models in terms of set-up.


----------



## JPMAKO

Jgramlich;1255099 said:


> Season's over Jason. I''ve had enough emotional torment from your "long range models" letting me down recently lol.


Sorry,

Nobody is forcing you to listen to me or pay attention to the long range models.lol..


----------



## JPMAKO

Len90;1255129 said:


> Yeah 10-11 runs already. Only 1 OTS. It is still in the GFS fantasyland, but the setup is matching positions on the end of some other models in terms of set-up.


Don't forget about the JMA


----------



## mkwl

I'm hoping for one more big one to finish out the winter between March 11th and 16th  payup


----------



## njsnowremoval

^^^ second that,


----------



## ctsvnino

march is crazy i guarantee we get two more before season over


----------



## forestfireguy

I have too much salt in the bins for spring to spring yet......Need 2 more at least, three would be really nice.


----------



## ford550

I see the same thing you guys see, GFS and JMA. But, it is a week away and alot of things can change. Plus, it is getting VERY difficult for snow storms to happen this time of year especially with average temps going up as the month goes along and sun angle getting higher. This storm would have to thread the needle between two high's (if they even exist by then) and be in the exact right position for us to get a snow storm, especially the closer to the coast you are. Will monitor the situation, but don't get your hopes up until we're 36 hours out. The best case we are going to see an east based -NAO, which is marginal. There is also alot of other things that need to happen for a "snow" storm to happen.

Everyone enjoy the 1" of rain we are going to get tonight and tomorrow. Too bad the last storm and this storm weren't colder. Back to back 12" snows they would have been.


----------



## highlander316

yea I think we are getting close to done. You never know thou, I remember having snow in April. I pretty much (just waiting for the $) sold my 97 k3500 so I'm looking for new trucks right now. No Ford dealers around here have any F350 gas dumps, so it looks like I'm sticking with GMC.

ford550, I saw your trucks over at Milham today as I was looking around. Anything wrong with the 06 you traded in, I know someone who is looking for a truck like that.


----------



## ford550

> ford550, I saw your trucks over at Milham today as I was looking around. Anything wrong with the 06 you traded in, I know someone who is looking for a truck like that.


Yeah, it was coming up on the powertrain warranty 5yr/100K and it was a 6.0. On a serious note, nothing really wrong.


----------



## bronco91

I just toke the plow and salter of the truck. It time for spring


----------



## ppandr

Phone started ringing this weekend for spring work. At this point it is a toss up for me.
AH, f-it I'll take another one.....


----------



## V_Scapes

ppandr;1255663 said:


> *Phone started ringing this weekend for spring work*. At this point it is a toss up for me.
> AH, f-it I'll take another one.....


I wish I could say the same...I need to get my contracts out SOON.


----------



## captadamnj

JPMAKO;1255067 said:


> It has been pretty consistent on the gfs


Today's 6Z run gets it done for us, but the cold air arrives too late on the 0Z and now again on the 12Z, at least according to GFS. Anything can happen 10 days out.

We are going to have 3-4 1"+ QPF events in a 2 week time period with cold air very near by, a shame if they ALL just miss phasing with the cold air. Law of averages I suppose, everything worked out about perfect through January for NJ, now not so much. Maddening to watch it and know *so* close. :crying:

FWIW, we have been living history the past 2 seasons. Out of the 44 most impactful snow storms on the Northeast since the mid 50's, we've experienced 9 of them these past 2 seasons. 35 major storms in 54 years, followed by 9 major storms in 13 months (Dec. 2009 - Jan. 2011). Absolutely amazing.


----------



## gman2310

i just want a couple more salt events so i can empty out the salt out of the storage container and finally return it this year, that would be fantastic.


----------



## JPMAKO

*Which one?*

If this map comes true,


----------



## JPMAKO

We are gonna need one of these two things Big Time


----------



## s. donato

JPMAKO;1256849 said:


> We are gonna need one of these two things Big Time


LOL nice jason.

When is that map estimated to be here?


----------



## JPMAKO

s. donato;1256850 said:


> LOL nice jason.
> 
> When is that map estimated to be here?


The map is already here I posted it a few minutes ago


----------



## JPMAKO

Just kidding this map is the accumulated 24 hour QPF for the GFS on the 8th-9thThumbs Up


----------



## s. donato

no no no - i saw the map i meant when is it look like that storm is coming?

i see 2011/03/08 at the bottom of it but when is it supposed to start rolling through - was what i meant.


----------



## s. donato

oh i gotcha now. thanks


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I hope to use the plow. Screw the boat for now. Water is still way too cold.


----------



## djjs

JPMAKO;1256848 said:


> If this map comes true,


Maybe I was a little early calling it a season, we took the salters out of a couple of the trucks yesterday and start some spring work tomorrow but I'll take one last blizzard to round out the season wesport


----------



## ppandr

It's over. See you next fall....


----------



## blk90s13

ppandr;1257711 said:


> It's over. See you next fall....


+1 :salute: :waving:


----------



## ford550

> It's over. See you next fall....


+2 :salute::waving:

Rain, rain,rain, get that boat ready.


----------



## njsnowremoval

just heard its going down to the low 20s tonight.


----------



## V_Scapes

njsnowremoval;1258134 said:


> just heard its going down to the low 20s tonight.


And......?


----------



## njsnowremoval

Well i dont think spring has sprung, we shall see what comeshall come.


----------



## V_Scapes

It was in the mid 50's today, thats how march always is.


----------



## highlander316

just picked up my new 2010 GMC 3500 dump today. I'm ready for spring!


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i need a good reliable landscaper in barnaget nj. pm me your phone number must have ins and refrences


----------



## JPMAKO

KEC Maintaince;1258606 said:


> i need a good reliable landscaper in barnaget nj. pm me your phone number must have ins and refrences


Too far to travel.


----------



## V_Scapes

highlander316;1258329 said:


> just picked up my new 2010 GMC 3500 dump today. I'm ready for spring!


Lets see a picture!


----------



## mkwl

Jay-

Let's see one more monster snowstorm then bring on spring  Note: I'm NOT crying about getting more snow :laughing:


----------



## s&mll

KEC Maintaince;1258606 said:


> i need a good reliable landscaper in barnaget nj. pm me your phone number must have ins and refrences


Call Timmy (TLS) thats his area


----------



## KEC Maintaince

pm me his info and number if you have it available thanks


----------



## captadamnj

mkwl;1258785 said:


> Jay-
> 
> Let's see one more monster snowstorm then bring on spring  Note: I'm NOT crying about getting more snow :laughing:


A continued active pattern through the month with significant precip about once per week and cold air still not far away, but no sign of anything coming together out 15 days right now.


----------



## s&mll

KEC Maintaince;1258830 said:


> pm me his info and number if you have it available thanks


Nevermind didnt realize how far south it is


----------



## blk90s13

Tim is further up in Jackson.


----------



## herb1001

This stinks, without snow I have to go back to my white collar job  boring.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Yep were Done but whatta freakin season!!!!


----------



## cj7plowing

stick a fork in it, looks like its in the 50s for the next 12 days


----------



## captadamnj

Should have looked at day 13 

12Z GFS fantasy land snowstorm hr 312, 3/18 - 3/19 :whistling:

A man can hope, can't he?! 

Even if that same man took the controller out of the truck, unpacked the extra clothes bag, etc. etc. this weekend.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Ahh why rain? I need snow HAHA  well guys i think your right, ill be getting the snow blowers an oil change and prepare them for the summer.  summerization so to speak. well time to flop over to lawn site, See you guys next year :wave: I hope someone starts a thred like this next year, let us know when you do.


----------



## NJjunior973

Not over Yet hahahaha. 35 here, with a winter weather advisory for an inch of snow and 2 tenths of an inch of ice... look out for something around the 15th.


----------



## forestfireguy

Had some icey crap at home this morning, maybe SRL or Shovelracer need some salt?????

Call me if you do, need to sell off my stock on the cheap......

Have 0 space for growing season storage.............Anyone who needs salt and has a means to pick it up let me know. I could deliver, but our CDL trucks are all single axles.


----------



## highlander316

forestfireguy;1261804 said:


> Had some icey crap at home this morning, maybe SRL or Shovelracer need some salt?????
> 
> Call me if you do, need to sell off my stock on the cheap......
> 
> Have 0 space for growing season storage.............Anyone who needs salt and has a means to pick it up let me know. I could deliver, but our CDL trucks are all single axles.


any ice melt for sidewalks?


----------



## forestfireguy

I have Peladow, $12.50 per bag


----------



## NJjunior973

Were all in for a rude awakening towards the end of the month....


----------



## JPMAKO

NJjunior973;1263055 said:


> Were all in for a rude awakening towards the end of the month....


I am seeing the same things you are but first let's get through this


----------



## aperfcrcle

no wayyyy! I just took my sander off! haha


----------



## njsnowremoval

what r we looking AT?


----------



## Len90

JPMAKO;1263087 said:


> I am seeing the same things you are but first let's get through this


I am seeing but it will need to rely on perfect timing and anticipated changes in the pattern. This major rain storm is going to cause major flooding on top of what is already going on. If you live in flood prone areas, watch out. I think the Passaic will be higher than it has been this week after this storm.

BTW: yesterday I pulled the sticks out of the sides of my driveway and put them in the shed.


----------



## JPMAKO

njsnowremoval;1263144 said:


> what r we looking AT?


RAIN AND LOTS OF IT!



Len90;1263153 said:


> I am seeing but it will need to rely on perfect timing and anticipated changes in the pattern. This major rain storm is going to cause major flooding on top of what is already going on. If you live in flood prone areas, watch out. I think the Passaic will be higher than it has been this week after this storm.
> 
> BTW: yesterday I pulled the sticks out of the sides of my driveway and put them in the shed.


You mark your own driveway


----------



## tls22

Everything is washed and put away until next winter...took all day to do yesterday. I was pretty much right when i said winter was over on feb 5th....have not done anything since then.....glad we got what we got...time to cut the grass. Im out until next winter guys. later


----------



## mkwl

Well... looks like this winter has given us all the snow it has to give... all I can say is WOW... what a season! payup I'll leave my stakes on my driveways for another week just in case  ... maybe we'll luck out and get hit one more time


----------



## Len90

JPMAKO;1263247 said:


> RAIN AND LOTS OF IT!
> 
> You mark your own driveway


Yeah the edge of the driveway in hopes the town will actually realize they can go curb to curb (as if mailboxes were not a give away) I also don't plow yet but am a plow enthusiast and love predicing/tracking storms in my free time.


----------



## captadamnj

Gonna be a wet one the next 36 hours, no doubt. Maybe a few flurries around before the weekend is out.

System for the 18th-20th still there, but (big surprise after the past 5 weeks, right? NOT :laughing looks to cut west again leaving us on the warm side.


----------



## NJjunior973

Winter Weather Advisory....


----------



## Jgramlich

With all the rain and flooding, go hang around your firehouses and get your credits up! It's sure to be a busy day or two.


----------



## JPMAKO

Jgramlich;1264260 said:


> With all the rain and flooding, go hang around your firehouses and get your credits up! It's sure to be a busy day or two.


Being the President as well as the Engineer get me plenty of elected points. I have better things to do with my time than sit around at that place. Besides PUMPOUTS SUCK!!!


----------



## njsnowremoval

HAHAH pump outs, i have a pie shaped lot so i have 4 neibors. 2 behind ad two on either side. the ones behind drop i think 18 feet. the one behind has a above ground pool that after floyed was under water, there whole yard was a pool, haha the FD had to pump it out it took 5 hours. Thalk about an annoying drone for five friggen hours.


----------



## JPMAKO

njsnowremoval;1264480 said:


> HAHAH pump outs, i have a pie shaped lot so i have 4 neibors. 2 behind ad two on either side. the ones behind drop i think 18 feet. the one behind has a above ground pool that after floyed was under water, there whole yard was a pool, haha the FD had to pump it out it took 5 hours. Thalk about an annoying drone for five friggen hours.


Been there done that and it sucks!


----------



## njsnowremoval

yea i can imagine, do you guys charge for that or its it a service for taxes?


----------



## jdilliplane1

kinda off target here fellas, but does anyone do sprinklers or street sweeping in gloucester county area?


----------



## s&mll

jdilliplane1;1265106 said:


> kinda off target here fellas, but does anyone do sprinklers or street sweeping in gloucester county area?


Install? or startup/blowout?


----------



## jdilliplane1

got an offer to do 16 TD Banks in the area for landscaping. As part of the contract, need spring and summer startup/ shutdown. Sprinklers aren't my thing?


----------



## s&mll

Your contract or a national? Shoot me some details via pm. If its worth it for us we could maintain your irrigation systems down there.


----------



## captadamnj

Have been clinging to the hope that the active weather pattern we've been in would phase with the colder air and give us another good storm in the past few weeks (worked for upstate NY!), but no dice here in NJ. Hard to find much in the way of probable significant winter weather prospects now, however. Enjoy the first day of spring next week!


----------



## NJjunior973

Looking at a chance for accumulating snowfall tues into weds... heads up


----------



## JPMAKO

NJjunior973;1269078 said:


> Looking at a chance for accumulating snowfall tues into weds... heads up


Yeah I have been following this for a couple of days now. By Monday we should have a clearer picture of what is going to happen.


----------



## captadamnj

Wed - Thurs looks better, we are going to get another few chances to get measurable frozen precip in the next 10 days with better overall pattern (namely, some blocking) than we've had the past 6 weeks. Big question this time of the year it when the precip falls, sun is getting stronger so overnite is best for accumulating on non grassy non raised surfaces. I'm betting someone is working in Jersey at least once and maybe a couple times before the end of the month.


----------



## NJjunior973

Most likely us up here in NW NJ. love it sometimes, but also hate it sometimes


----------



## lilsteve08

It's snowing in Haledon NJ (Passaic County) never say never, my wife is going to have a "White 30th Birthday" might have to put the plow on, anyone else seeing snow?


----------



## ppandr

Ahhh, Happy 1st day of Spring
Had an inch on pavement here. Quick push and quick salt for texture.
Gone as fast as it came down. This week looks interesting....


----------



## forestfireguy

We're salting......Just stopped snowing.


----------



## bronco91

This was not funny got up at 530 this morning and it was raining out. So I went back to sleep. Until my phone rang and it was on of my guy saying it snowing like crazy are we going out salting. I told him to shut that I was just up a little while ago and it was rain. I look out my window and said oh sh-t. Meet and the shop and call the other to guys and tell them to get to the shop and around all morning with my head chop off trying to get plow and salters back on the trucks with customer call me going were are u. All I said is I will be their as soon as possible. What the **** winter dose not want to leave us. I want the 74 degree day we had on Friday back. I'm not taken anything of untile this week is over


----------



## Jgramlich

Gotta love it. I kid you not, I was tanning on the beach Friday, then snow Monday. Something tells me we are in fact done with snow down on the coast, though.


----------



## captadamnj

Jgramlich;1269926 said:


> Gotta love it. I kid you not, I was tanning on the beach Friday, then snow Monday. Something tells me we are in fact done with snow down on the coast, though.


Historical climatology is with you...current weather models, not so much.


----------



## NJjunior973

captadamnj;1269937 said:


> Historical climatology is with you...current weather models, not so much.


hahahahahah so true, forecast for up here weds into weds night is all snow, we shall see. today we got 3 inches, they plowed all the roads


----------



## captadamnj

Early next week has an even stronger storm coming up the coast. Long ways off in the world of weather. Imagine if you guys up north work 3 times in the last 10 days of the month, what a hoot. payup


----------



## lilsteve08

Checked my commercial lots, snow that fell became see through slush so made the call not to put plow on, did snowblow and salt a driveway that is a steep hill right near my house, which is on the same high elevation, crossing fingers for wednesday,

NJ JUNIOR (what town are you from?)


----------



## V_Scapes

You guys are nuts. Ive got drainage projects, rock walls, plantings and cleanups on the drawing board. I need the ground to dry up for christ sakes! I wanted to start thursday, flush that idea down the toilet! didnt even bother putting the plow on today, **** it!


----------



## NJjunior973

lilsteve08;1269988 said:


> Checked my commercial lots, snow that fell became see through slush so made the call not to put plow on, did snowblow and salt a driveway that is a steep hill right near my house, which is on the same high elevation, crossing fingers for wednesday,
> 
> NJ JUNIOR (what town are you from?)


Wantage NJ work down in morristown area though, with a few side accounts up here


----------



## djjs

V_Scapes;1270025 said:


> You guys are nuts. Ive got drainage projects, rock walls, plantings and cleanups on the drawing board. I need the ground to dry up for christ sakes! I wanted to start thursday, flush that idea down the toilet! didnt even bother putting the plow on today, **** it!


I'm with you, we had to go out and salt this morning and I'm not at all happy about it. Looks like we could be getting a real accumulating snow wednesday/thursday, I just want everything to dry out so we can really get started, last week we did a couple small paver jobs just enough to give us a a taste of spring and tease us


----------



## captadamnj

One of the current model outputs. Accumulated snow though 8 am Thurs. morning. FWIW, at least one other model shows more rain and another model would decrease the overall precipitation output but keep a cold solution. If this verified it would be a solid 4"-6" for a good number of folks.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Wow more snow. Time to find coverage for work.


----------



## bronco91

I guess it time to dig the rest of the plows and salter out and put them back on the trucks yeah i new i should have but them away yet. this suck i want the warm weather back.


----------



## ford550

This is what we get for taking off the plows and salters. Got an inch yesterday, salted off. WSW for late tonight into wed night, 4"-8" . Another poss storm Sat night into Sunday. And another bigger storm for mid next week possible :laughing:. At least I got a shot at getting rid of 90 ton of salt I have. Better yet I am glad I even have salt now, as I am sure a lot of guys dont have any at this time of year. NAO going very negative and PNA going positive and the column being still cold this time of year mean we have some shots at some pretty good snows over the next two weeks. It is the second day of spring right?


----------



## V_Scapes

Alright, spoke too soon, I guess the plow is going back on today...this sucks...why couldnt we get all this snow back in february.


----------



## bronco91

ford550;1270392 said:


> This is what we get for taking off the plows and salters. Got an inch yesterday, salted off. WSW for late tonight into wed night, 4"-8" :week:. Another poss storm Sat night into Sunday. And another bigger storm for mid next week possible :laughing:. At least I got a shot at getting rid of 90 ton of salt I have. Better yet I am glad I even have salt now, as I am sure a lot of guys dont have any at this time of year. NAO going very negative and PNA going positive and the column being still cold this time of year mean we have some shots at some pretty good snows over the next two weeks. It is the second day of spring right?


Hey I remember that u were trying to get rid of some of that salt a little while ago. Do u still want to off load any of it I need some for these u coming storm. And were are is ur location


----------



## mkwl

This weather is INSANE... I was doing a drainage system last week- started spring cleanups with out 74* day on friday... and now snow less than a week later 

Hopefully it snows hard from like 3PM tomorrow-3AM Thursday so I can plow, be done plowing by 7A and be back up at college by 11AM  .... I was hoping the crazy 6 hour roud trips to plow were done... guess not... and I'm sick to boot


----------



## ppandr

And just as the snow money is dwindling........There will be a few customers who won't be happy since they didn't pay their last bill.


----------



## NJjunior973

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM WEDNESDAY TO 6 AM EDT
THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM WEDNESDAY TO 6 AM
EDT THURSDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* LOCATIONS...CARBON AND MONROE COUNTIES IN PENNSYLVANIA AND
SUSSEX COUNTY IN NEW JERSEY.

* HAZARD TYPES...MAINLY SNOW WITH SLEET MIXING IN AT TIMES.

* ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 10 INCHES OF SNOW.

* TIMING...SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN OVERNIGHT TONIGHT INTO EARLY
WEDNESDAY MORNING AND CONTINUE THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT, BEFORE
TAPERING OFF THURSDAY MORNING. SLEET MAY PERIODICALLY MIX WITH
SNOW, ESPECIALLY DURING THE DAY WEDNESDAY.

* IMPACTS...THE WEDNESDAY MORNING COMMUTE IS EXPECTED TO BE
AFFECTED BY SNOW AND POSSIBLY SLEET. SNOW AND SLEET
ACCUMULATIONS WILL INCREASE THROUGH THE DAY AND INTO THE EVENING
COMMUTE, WITH TOTALS REACHING BETWEEN 4 AND 10 INCHES. THE
GREATEST IMPACTS WILL BE IN THE HIGHEST ELEVATIONS, AS WELL AS
UNTREATED AND SECONDARY ROADS.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST 5 TO 10 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...AROUND 30.

* VISIBILITIES...ONE QUARTER TO ONE HALF MILE AT TIMES.





More possible sunday, and mon and tues


----------



## bronco91

...winter weather advisory in effect from 6 am wednesday to 10 am edt thursday...

The national weather service in upton has issued a winter weather advisory for moderate snow...which is in effect from 6 am wednesday to 10 am edt thursday.

* locations...portions of northeast new jersey and the lower hudson valley...and interior southwest connecticut.

* hazard types...moderate snow.

* accumulations...2 to 5 inches of snow. Highest amounts will occur over high elevations.

* timing...wednesday morning through thursday morning.

* impacts...expect hazardous road conditions due to snow covered roads.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory means that periods of snow...sleet...or freezing rain will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while driving.


----------



## cj7plowing

northwest nj looks like a good hit. we are out at the shore


----------



## blk90s13

cj7plowing;1270864 said:


> northwest nj looks like a good hit. we are out at the shore


I am planting some flowers and shrubs today haha


----------



## tls22

how dare i come out of hibernation......got about 2 inches on the grass...roads just slushy.....my stuff is all away....kind of worried about tonights snowfall.......


----------



## forestfireguy

We spent yesterday putting salters & plows back on the trucks, THIS SUCKS.......

Was soooooooo ready for spring. I LOVE the snow, but after the season we had, I'm ready for 70 and sunshine!!!!!!!


----------



## srl28

I hear ya! So ready for spring! Have plenty of spring work to do and with 6 inches if snow on the ground its all getting pushed back again. Have a new machine coming early next week, and another soon after that. Guys are all itchin to get going, and so are the customers.

Whats this storm on Sunday looking like. They haven't said much about it which has me a little worried.


----------



## bronco91

I heard the storm sunday is going south


----------



## tiaquessa

bronco91;1271036 said:


> I heard the storm sunday is going south


Watch out when they say that.


----------



## mkwl

Well I sure hope something starts sticking soon... I drive 2.5 hours down from school to find wet roads/not much snow.. sure hoping we can pull a good 2"+ tonight so I can plow then head back up to school tomorrow AM....


----------



## Len90

Some insane thundersleet right now falling in Monmouth/Middlesex county. Roads went from wet to slick in 5 minutes.


----------



## njsnowremoval

I drove literally 2 mins an hour ago. went from the house to the on ramp to 46, it was friggen slick to i drove trough fette ford and went home. i was in the Acura and it was sliding around abit. now its snowing and thunder and lightning. THis is weirdest storm ever.


----------



## NJjunior973

Kinda got jipped up here in sussex, 5 inches, but its slick, andover got 10 inches, jefferspon and sparta got hit pretty good. morristown had around 5 also, wierd storm.


----------



## njsnowremoval

yesa we have less than an inch. still a light snow.


----------



## mkwl

Well... about 1" on the grass here in NW Bergen county... I'm debating whether to put my plow on or not... nothing really much sticking to the roads right now ...


----------



## Mikemat31

mkwl;1271435 said:


> Well... about 1" on the grass here in NW Bergen county... I'm debating whether to put my plow on or not... nothing really much sticking to the roads right now ...


Im from the paramus area we have nothing. Nor is anything going to stick remember folks it was 70 degrees on friday how could we expect it to.


----------



## mkwl

Mikemat31;1271463 said:


> Im from the paramus area we have nothing. Nor is anything going to stick remember folks it was 70 degrees on friday how could we expect it to.


True, however we had about 3/4" of accumulation on the pavement on Monday AM here... so it is possible...


----------



## njsnowremoval

It stuck here but seems that its going to melt by the aM


----------



## mkwl

njsnowremoval;1271467 said:


> It stuck here but seems that its going to melt by the aM


To pavement? Where are you located?


----------



## njsnowremoval

CLifton, Its stuck mostly ice but a litlle snow as well


----------



## ppandr

My partner was out overnight, 3am salting since we have only one salter installed again. He salted our yearly contract site and not our pay per site. They are 1000 feet apart. He said it didnt need it. He was too lazy to load the hopper, but he will have enough energy to write his benefits check at the end of the month.
FML


----------



## Mikemat31

Are we done anyone see anything else in the forecast?


----------



## NJjunior973

Maybe Weds, and over the weekend, this weekend its going to be down south i think


----------



## captadamnj

Chance of snow in the South for Sunday, but system looks flat and no good block offshore, likely to pass to the south with some flurries south Jersey. Strong system midweek looks to cut west and bring heavy rain. Nor'easter for 4/1-4/2. Cold air is nearby, if it was mid-January would be getting real excited for that one, tough though in April. One to watch.


----------



## ppandr

Might as wel be snow if this trend keeps up. To wet, to cold.....


----------



## NJjunior973

April 1st guys.....


----------



## captadamnj

Mid week storm looking much colder today, wide swath of 2"-4" maybe Wed-Thurs time frame, then all eyes will be on Fri-Sat. Climatology argues against us this time of year. In January, it can look perfect, fall 70% apart and still snow. Now, it could look perfect, wind up being near perfect, and be just a wintry mess rathar than a good snow.


----------



## ppandr

captadamnj;1272970 said:


> Mid week storm looking much colder today, wide swath of 2"-4" maybe Wed-Thurs time frame, then all eyes will be on Fri-Sat. Climatology argues against us this time of year. In January, it can look perfect, fall 70% apart and still snow. Now, it could look perfect, wind up being near perfect, and be just a wintry mess rathar than a good snow.


Ye, but theres always that shot of a big daddy.


----------



## Jgramlich

Captadam, you think we'll see something here at the shore?


----------



## captadamnj

Long shot for snow at the shore. Trending south with weather for mid-week so looks like precip likely to miss us, if today's models come to fruition. Ocean temp. into the 40's now, so a coastal storm at the end of the week will be hard pressed to provide frozen precip at the shore.


----------



## mkwl

Well... it's looking like something (rain or snow is the big question) is coming for Fri/Saturday... if it's gonna come at all I'm really hoping it's snow... rain does me no good at all, just puts me farther behind with my spring cleanups


----------



## srl28

Not for nothing but I really hope its not snow. At this point its snow thats going to put us really far behind, especially if its anything over say 3 inches that will take a while to melt. We're behind already and we didn't/couldn't even get started yet!!:angry:


----------



## ppandr

srl28;1273218 said:


> Not for nothing but I really hope its not snow. At this point its snow thats going to put us really far behind, especially if its anything over say 3 inches that will take a while to melt. We're behind already and we didn't/couldn't even get started yet!!:angry:


Im starting to regret sitting belly up to the bar on St. Pats. We worked one day last week. Today was so cold the azek trim we were installing was cracking. Tomorrow not much better.
Funds are low.....


----------



## captadamnj

mkwl;1273216 said:


> Well... it's looking like something (rain or snow is the big question) is coming for Fri/Saturday... if it's gonna come at all I'm really hoping it's snow... rain does me no good at all, just puts me farther behind with my spring cleanups


It's coming and somebody is going to get snow. The shore is just the least likely place in the state. Not impossible.


----------



## NJjunior973

I think this is going to be a big one for I-80 and up, city and coast,rain to mix to snow at end, NYC will prob see 2-5. Im thinking North Jersey will get 6+ just my first thoughts..


----------



## lilsteve08

I'm with NJjunior SNOW BABY, SNOW, Good money, then it melts and spring cleanups will still be there. It's 37 degrees on the dash info center of my SUV and Says " ICE possible! Drive with care" Where do I find the vehicle that says "SNOW LIKELY, Put plow on and drive swiftly??? LOL


----------



## NJjunior973

lilsteve08;1273368 said:


> I'm with NJjunior SNOW BABY, SNOW, Good money, then it melts and spring cleanups will still be there. It's 37 degrees on the dash info center of my SUV and Says " ICE possible! Drive with care" Where do I find the vehicle that says "SNOW LIKELY, Put plow on and drive swiftly??? LOL


hahahahahahahahahhahaha that's funny, but yeah i totally agree payup


----------



## captadamnj

lilsteve08;1273368 said:


> I'm with NJjunior SNOW BABY, SNOW, Good money, then it melts and spring cleanups will still be there. It's 37 degrees on the dash info center of my SUV and Says " ICE possible! Drive with care" Where do I find the vehicle that says "SNOW LIKELY, Put plow on and drive swiftly??? LOL


You need to drive the 06Z GFS model. Verbatim it would be a widespread 6-12" storm Thursday nite into Friday, less south and east of I-95 where temps would be warmer. Foot plus into central CT and MA.

Just about every model is now locked on to an event, just a matter of what type of precip falls and how much. Like all coastals, slight move offshore dramatically decreases amount of precip and slight move inshore raises temp. profile resulting in less frozen. 72 hours out the storm can move plenty for any of those solutions to occur.

FWIW, precip shield moved back north for event during the day Wednesday. Occurring during daylight hours now, however, it is unlikely to result in an accumulating event.


----------



## blk90s13

lilsteve08;1273368 said:


> I'm with NJjunior SNOW BABY, SNOW, Good money, then it melts and spring cleanups will still be there. It's 37 degrees on the dash info center of my SUV and Says " ICE possible! Drive with care" Where do I find the vehicle that says "SNOW LIKELY, Put plow on and drive swiftly??? LOL


or say WTF so cold and its March 29th  loooooooooool


----------



## JPMAKO

captadamnj;1273476 said:


> You need to drive the 06Z GFS model. Verbatim it would be a widespread 6-12" storm Thursday nite into Friday, less south and east of I-95 where temps would be warmer. Foot plus into central CT and MA.
> 
> Just about every model is now locked on to an event, just a matter of what type of precip falls and how much. Like all coastals, slight move offshore dramatically decreases amount of precip and slight move inshore raises temp. profile resulting in less frozen. 72 hours out the storm can move plenty for any of those solutions to occur.
> 
> FWIW, precip shield moved back north for event during the day Wednesday. Occurring during daylight hours now, however, it is unlikely to result in an accumulating event.


Latest guidance is pointing to an all or mostly snow solution. I see a good 6+ for a lot of people. It is kind of funny that most of the weather outlets are saying high 40's to 50's for Friday/ Saturday. That is why we study the weather and make our own forecasts. 
the latest GFS and Euro have trended a tad bit east so that would mean a colder solution.

Jason Out


----------



## Len90

JPMAKO;1273602 said:


> Latest guidance is pointing to an all or mostly snow solution. I see a good 6+ for a lot of people. It is kind of funny that most of the weather outlets are saying high 40's to 50's for Friday/ Saturday. That is why we study the weather and make our own forecasts.
> the latest GFS and Euro have trended a tad bit east so that would mean a colder solution.
> 
> Jason Out


Jay, how reliable are all the models at this time frame. Has there been any consistency or is it a mother nature April Fools Joke?


----------



## njsnowremoval

six would be great.   however i must say that at this point the mechines are almost out of gas. I just got the oil for the sumerization oil change and Im holding off to see what hapens. Knowing my luck ill summerize the mechines and sonow will fall again. im about to wait till july to summerize them. HAHa


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1273602 said:


> Latest guidance is pointing to an all or mostly snow solution. I see a good 6+ for a lot of people. It is kind of funny that most of the weather outlets are saying high 40's to 50's for Friday/ Saturday. That is why we study the weather and make our own forecasts.
> the latest GFS and Euro have trended a tad bit east so that would mean a colder solution.
> 
> Jason Out


Think we'll see 6"+ in Bergen county?

Looks like spring cleanups are gonna be pushed back..... again....


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1273639 said:


> Think we'll see 6"+ in Bergen county?
> 
> Looks like spring cleanups are gonna be pushed back..... again....


It is looking more likely with every model run. I would think that since this storm is a sub 988mb storm that it will create it's own cold air once it starts to bomb out. I think that NYC may have some mixing issues but we should be okay especially if it stays on the current track which is right off of the coast. I will update tomorrow after seeing tonight's guidance as well as tomorrow's 6z guidance. As it stands right now I think that we could see 3" - 6" possibly up to 8" If this thing rapidly intesifies and cold air advection take place we could see 6" -10"

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO

Len90;1273605 said:


> Jay, how reliable are all the models at this time frame. Has there been any consistency or is it a mother nature April Fools Joke?


Right now we have model agreement, if by tomorrow A.M. if they show a similar solution then I would call that some consistency.


----------



## captadamnj

JPMAKO;1273643 said:


> Right now we have model agreement


Except for the  NAM


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I'll take one more for sure. I would rather Friday into Saturday but I'll take what I'm given!


----------



## Jgramlich

The NAM is not our friend on this one. I think we have a good shot though. Either way, we're kinda screwed on the coast.


----------



## JPMAKO

captadamnj;1273653 said:


> Except for the  NAM


I would consider this the NAM's Longer Range. When we get to Thursday morning it will be in it's range as it is a short range high res model.


----------



## NJjunior973

I think this is a good


----------



## ppandr

F-in bring it!


----------



## jdilliplane1

Hey Jay, I've been following you all year and you guys are the best when it comes to the weather. Gave me a heads up a few times to get off work and whatnot for an impending storm. What do you think for us guys down by philly area?


----------



## rcn971

lilsteve08;1273368 said:


> I'm with NJjunior SNOW BABY, SNOW, Good money, then it melts and spring cleanups will still be there. It's 37 degrees on the dash info center of my SUV and Says " ICE possible! Drive with care" Where do I find the vehicle that says "SNOW LIKELY, Put plow on and drive swiftly??? LOL


LOL...my car gets a snowflake on the display when it is 41 or colder...always makes me smile...but like the others I'm done with snow this year I have like 12 new installs to do already and 400 systems to activate!!


----------



## captadamnj

NJjunior973;1273745 said:


> I think this is a good


Yes, that is good.  And a best case scenario. No doubt many of us that would like more snow have our hopes up, but as I mentioned a couple days ago, reality is that they are easily dashed this time of year. Keep hoping, we aren't gonna have a real good handle on this for another 36 hours unfortunately. Until then, it's just model addiction, and not the kind in the general discussion forum. 

Just awesome to be having these discussions this time of year.


----------



## NJjunior973

captadamnj;1273797 said:


> Yes, that is good.  And a best case scenario. No doubt many of us that would like more snow have our hopes up, but as I mentioned a couple days ago, reality is that they are easily dashed this time of year. Keep hoping, we aren't gonna have a real good handle on this for another 36 hours unfortunately. Until then, it's just model addiction, and not the kind in the general discussion forum.
> 
> Just awesome to be having these discussions this time of year.


hahahahaha i know, i could only hope for that map's outcome. We shall see tomorrow, im going with a general 4-6 287 and up... atleast right now i am. but yes this awsome


----------



## mkwl

NOAA has a winter weather watch for Bergen county... 5-10" forecast for Thurs PM-Friday.... hope it comes... can't hurt to plow one more storm


----------



## bronco91

yeah saw that this morning when I woke up. I said to myself what the **** is going on with the weather it suppose to be spring.


----------



## bronco91

Urgent - winter weather message national weather service new york ny 431 am edt wed mar 30 2011...early spring winter storm possible....low pressure will develop off the mid atlantic coast thursday afternoon and track northeast into the gulf of main through friday....winter storm watch in effect from late thursday night through friday evening...the national weather service in upton has issued a winter storm watch...which is in effect from late thursday night through friday evening.* locations...portions of northeast new jersey...southwest connecticut and the lower hudson valley.* hazard types...heavy snow.* accumulations...5 to 10 inches.* winds...north 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.* timing...thursday night through friday.* impacts...heavy snow could lead to travel issues for the friday morning commute as untreated surfaces will be slippery with poor visibility possible at times. The snow could also be wet and heavy...presenting problems for tree branches and power lines... As well as snow removal.precautionary/preparedness actions...a winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts


----------



## Jgramlich

I'm still not trusting anything until tomorrow.


----------



## NJjunior973

Plowss are back on.. gotta love the minute mounts saying rain to snow tonight 70% i tthink we'll end up with an actual accumulation of 3-6... i dont get why NE NJ has a winter storm watch when we have nothing...


----------



## captadamnj

Because of the different weather offices. You got your forecasts out of Mt. Holly, NE Jersey comes out of NY (Upton). One would think they would be sync'd, but they are usually not. (I.E. - watches/warnings come out at different times, snow maps don't line up across boundaries, etc.)

Looks great for north of I-80, good for north of I-78, some accumulation north/west of I-95 and rain for the rest of the state.


----------



## lilsteve08

Got my fingers crossed.....

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEW YORK NY
1224 PM EDT WED MAR 30 2011

...LATE WINTER STORM POSSIBLE...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST THURSDAY
AFTERNOON AND TRACK NORTHEAST INTO THE GULF OF MAIN THROUGH
FRIDAY.

CTZ005-006-NJZ002-004-103-105-107-NYZ067>070-310030-
/O.CON.KOKX.WS.A.0006.110401T0400Z-110402T0000Z/
NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-WESTERN PASSAIC-
EASTERN PASSAIC-WESTERN BERGEN-WESTERN ESSEX-WESTERN UNION-ORANGE-
PUTNAM-ROCKLAND-NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-
1224 PM EDT WED MAR 30 2011

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING.

* LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY...SOUTHWEST
CONNECTICUT AND THE LOWER HUDSON VALLEY.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...5 TO 10 INCHES.

* WINDS...NORTH 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.

* TIMING...THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY.

* IMPACTS...HEAVY SNOW COULD LEAD TO TRAVEL ISSUES FOR THE
FRIDAY MORNING COMMUTE AS UNTREATED SURFACES WILL BE SLIPPERY
WITH POOR VISIBILITY POSSIBLE AT TIMES. THE SNOW COULD ALSO BE
WET AND HEAVY...PRESENTING PROBLEMS FOR TREE BRANCHES AND
POWER LINES... AS WELL AS SNOW REMOVAL.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## captadamnj

Posted by Mt. Holly at 4:17 today...


----------



## bronco91

So who think bergen county is going to get a plowable event


----------



## tjlands

captadamnj;1274103 said:


> Posted by Mt. Holly at 4:17 today...


Adam, Bet that hurts posting that Map ...

check your email


----------



## bronco91

captadamnj;1274103 said:


> Posted by Mt. Holly at 4:17 today...


Any chance u can get one that has bergen county snow totals on it


----------



## NJjunior973

bronco91;1274237 said:


> Any chance u can get one that has bergen county snow totals on it


Is this what your looking for??


----------



## captadamnj

tjlands;1274206 said:


> Adam, Bet that hurts posting that Map ...
> 
> check your email


Haha. Watching everything cut inland in February hurt. April Nor'easter generating accumulating snow at the shore was always a tough one to buy in to. Heck, I never even bugged you that you might get to use that new plow! But didn't keep me from hoping!

Great video, thanks for sending.

Amazing with those maps that the two forecast offices 100 miles apart would have one county with 2x as much snow as its neighboring county. Just goes to show how little is certain in the world of weather forecasting.


----------



## lilsteve08

These guys (meteorologists) are all over the place from rain to snow, snow to rain, 33 to 45 degrees, amazing how someone gets paid to give plowers false hope and keep the public so frightened about morning travel conditions. All this hype as I sit here on the couch at 5:30 am recovering from a dehydrating stomach flu that came on "LIKE A BEAR" LOL.... Flip a coin fellas and don't look out the window....Mother Nature's April Fool Joke Advisory in effect.


----------



## mkwl

The amounts are dropping already... now forecasting 1-3" here.... I'm going skiing this weekend in VT... too wet to do cleanups and not gonna be enough to plow....


----------



## captadamnj

Looking like significantly less precip for NJ as system is tracking further to the east.


----------



## mkwl

captadamnj;1274478 said:


> Looking like significantly less precip for NJ as system is tracking further to the east.


No real surprise here...weathermen hipe it up then it turns out to be nothing... I'm hoping it stays off the coast and things dry up so I can get a cleanup or two done on Saturday :waving:


----------



## Mikemat31

Im sooooo pissed morris county could be looking at up to a foot. Bergen county is getting pretty much rain. Got to love mother nature


----------



## ppandr

:waving: winter....see ya next year..again


----------



## NJjunior973

haha they hyped it up big time, although it's a nor easter. Latest NWS map, i'm happy with it considering it's april 1st. One last one i look at it as.


----------



## bronco91

NJjunior973;1274531 said:


> haha they hyped it up big time, although it's a nor easter. Latest NWS map, i'm happy with it considering it's april 1st. One last one i look at it as.


Hey by any chance can u get a map up that has bergen county in I have no computer right know the only way I can do stuff is on my phone and I can't get that on my phone from that site. Thank if u can


----------



## NJjunior973

bronco91;1274542 said:


> Hey by any chance can u get a map up that has bergen county in I have no computer right know the only way I can do stuff is on my phone and I can't get that on my phone from that site. Thank if u can


You'll get 1 to 3 at the most


----------



## mrplowcjc

Snow and rain mix at Hunterdon/Warren county line


----------



## V_Scapes

Give it a rest boys, just another dud. its too damn warm, it wont even stick to the grass here in western passaic. time to start landscaping.


----------



## srl28

Not really sticking to the pavement but still coming down pretty good. Grass and anything other than pavement up in the higher elevations has about 2 inches on it. Too warm and wet to be sticking to the pavement, and I'm not complaining, Spring work needs to begin for us!


----------



## bronco91

hey guy well i think the end of the year has come. It time for me to put my truck up for sale. i dont think im going to be plowing next year. looking to sell my 91 bronco with a 3 year old curtis 7.5 plow on it if u want to know more pm or call me at 862-203-9967


----------



## NJjunior973

What a freaking bust huh? hahaha high point @ 1500 ft only had like 4 inches, sussex got a dusting.


----------



## Len90

Hello fellow NJ members! I know most people have migrated over to lawnsite, but I figured you will check out this thread if you subscribe for email alerts.

As some of you may already be aware a couple of us have gotten together and made a 2011-2012 Plow Calendar using some of the best of the DOT thread. If you are interested in a free pdf copy you can send an email to [email protected] and you will receive a message back with the file. It is your option to print it out at home or through a copy center. There are numerous trucks from NY and NJ featured in this years calendar. Secondly, we are hoping this year's calendar is a success so we can make it a new yearly tradition. 
Here are a couple of pictures from my printed copy:


----------



## NJjunior973

have a safe summer everybody, and those that landscape have a good season! Thread will be started again when the predictions start coming....

P.s calender looks good!


----------

